# Steinhart by Aramar Arctic Ocean



## vbluep51

I have never heard of this collaboration or design. Does any one have any comments on this. I am ready to buy it now but don't know about the Aramar

Steinhart by Aramar Arctic Ocean


----------



## tatt169

That looks pretty sweet, very Tudor Black Bay-ish. Have never seen or heard of this model before?!


----------



## vbluep51

They have two other designs, if you click on the website but I have just never heard about this design or model or the brand name ARAMAR


----------



## vbluep51

Just placed an order the the blue dial.


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

Nice designs. The vintage lume on that blue dials looks pretty sweet. 

I like the White Ocean but prefer the similar original Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT without the Mercedes hands.


----------



## eroc

Dang it, I was all set to buy a Hamilton I've had my eye on for some time then this appeared. I know the quality will be outstanding as I'm the new owner of an Ocean Vintage Military. What to do what to do.


----------



## vbluep51

I don't know which Hamilton you were considering but with only 100 pcs been made for each dial color I would buy this one.


----------



## Mikeycanuk

_Nice _but the minute hand just looks odd IMO.


----------



## mr_sundstrom

I just placed an order! A hundred pieces, vintage lume, date complication, blue bezel and dial! 

I couldn't resist!!!


----------



## tatt169

If it was closer to the maroon colour of the black bay i would buy this in a heartbeat!


----------



## GoBuffs11

Everything looks great except for the artificially distressed hands. Not the lume but the hands themselves.


----------



## Triton

This is odd, because as far as I know, Steinhart will not produce these two watches for Aramar! :think:


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Triton said:


> This is odd, because as far as I know, Steinhart will not produce these two watches for Aramar! :think:


Uhh, shall I be worried right now?! :-s


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

Triton said:


> This is odd, because as far as I know, Steinhart will not produce these two watches for Aramar! :think:


Lol - well there's a bombshell. :-x

Did Steinhart produce the other models they have on their site? And if Steinhart aren't making this one then are Aramar just cobbling them together from parts of other watches? :think:

Or is Triton just _massively _out of the loop?! ;-)


----------



## JSal

Triton said:


> This is odd, because as far as I know, Steinhart will not produce these two watches for Aramar! :think:


I thought you worked for Steinhart in some capacity... (watch design ?)

While I haven't seen the "Arctic Ocean" till now, I have seen (and ordered) the White Ocean. (still waiting to receive it)

I know for a fact that Steinhart has the White Ocean (and I'm assuming the Arctic Ocean too) exclusively manufactured for Maurice Rutten of Aramar in the Netherlands and he is an Authorized Steinhart Dealer.

I know because I have spoken to Steinhart asking them when the shipment of White Oceans would be sent to Maurice so I could gauge when I might expect to see my watch. I ordered it back in the middle of November and have been waiting since. The watch is on its way and is taking forever at this point as it was shipped on December 28th, 2012. Right now tracking says its been sitting in customs in the US since January 10th, 2013.

While it has taken a long time, Maurice is always quick to reply to all my emails and questions in a courteous and professional manner.

P.S. I just visited Aramar's website and they now have 3 exclusive Steinhart/Aramar watch models based on Steinharts Ocean Series.

White Ocean - This has been around for a while and is loosely based on the Ocean Vintage GMT which is of course an homage to the Rolly Explorer.

Arctic Ocean & Pacific Ocean models - These look to be brand new in limited (un-numbered) production run of 100 pcs. and Aramar is currently taking Pre-Orders.


----------



## dinder1

I love the idea/rendering of the blue snowflake model, but I will need to see an actual photo before I order. :think:


----------



## JSal

dinder1 said:


> I love the idea/rendering of the blue snowflake model, but I will need to see an actual photo before I order. :think:


These are currently in production with only 100 pcs being made. I would email Maurice at [email protected] and see if he can send you something.


----------



## Uwe W.

thekitkatshuffler said:


> Or is Triton just _massively _out of the loop?! ;-)


Not likely. He works for Steinhart and his comments are more authoritative than any one else's here.

I'd suggest everyone wait for more facts to become available. Wildly speculating on this matter only creates confusion and throws misinformation onto the internet, which I guarantee someone will adopt as being the gospel truth. Happens all the time...


----------



## Ed.YANG

Triton said:


> This is odd, because as far as I know, Steinhart will not produce these two watches for Aramar! :think:


Correct me if i'm wrong... the 2 designs, both the ARCTIC and the PACIFIC are not from "the house of STEINHART" since it was clearly stated that "by ARAMAR" in the product page.
As we previously discussed in other threads, there would be no more homage designs from STEINHART. Hence, is it right to say that the STEINHART trademark was used in an authorized manner for Appointed Distributors' special design products? ...you know... like the previously released Gnomon Boutique edition of 47mm Nav.B uhr?


----------



## Aramar

I spoke to Günther Steinhart yesterday and he informed me that the two watches will be ready in about two months time. He informed me as well that it is OK to start the pre-order of these watches, so no worries about that. The hands of the Arctic are not distressed, I used an old Snowflake photograph on which the hands are a bit distressed (could not correct it with photoshop). The watch itself will actually have new hands. Both the watches are now going to be with an engraved serial number as well:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Aramar said:


> I spoke to Günther Steinhart yesterday and he informed me that the two watches will be ready in about two months time. He informed me as well that it is OK to start the pre-order of these watches, so no worries about that. The hands of the Arctic are not distressed, I used an old Snowflake photograph on which the hands are a bit distressed (could not correct it with photoshop). The watch itself will actually have new hands. Both the watches are now going to be with an engraved serial number as well:


Wonderful to hear! 
I hope for some real photos in this thread as soon as the watches are assembled!


----------



## vbluep51

ordered #27 in blue dial


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

Uwe W. said:


> Not likely. He works for Steinhart and his comments are more authoritative than any one else's here.


I know he does - hence the wink. No harm intended.

Now that things appear to have been cleared up, and with the news they'll be numbered, I'll be very tempted to order one.


----------



## Uwe W.

Aramar said:


> I spoke to Günther Steinhart yesterday and he informed me that the two watches will be ready in about two months time. He informed me as well that it is OK to start the pre-order of these watches, so no worries about that.


Thank you for clearing that up.

It's nice to get solid, factual information instead of random guesswork for a change...


----------



## JSal

Uwe W. said:


> Thank you for clearing that up.
> 
> It's nice to get solid, factual information instead of random guesswork for a change...


Hey... My statement was SPOT on, except for the numbering... :-d ;-)


----------



## petethegreek

I guess timing is everything...last week I was looking at a Tudor blue dial and wanted it, but soon realized I didn't have an extra $4,000 - 5,000 lying around. I have a soft spot for blue dial watches...

That said, I just ordered one if these. I don't have any real experience with Steinhart watches but reviews seemed favorable.

This looks like it will be a fun watch to wear. 

Now the wait.


----------



## JSal

Thanks for posting this Maurice. Great to hear that they will be a limited and numbered run.

I'm assuming the LUME on the hands will be the "Old Radium" tan color like in the photo's and also used on your White Ocean?
This is what I think that person meant when referring to them as "distressed"



Aramar said:


> I spoke to Günther Steinhart yesterday and he informed me that the two watches will be ready in about two months time. He informed me as well that it is OK to start the pre-order of these watches, so no worries about that. The hands of the Arctic are not distressed, I used an old Snowflake photograph on which the hands are a bit distressed (could not correct it with photoshop). The watch itself will actually have new hands. Both the watches are now going to be with an engraved serial number as well:


----------



## Uwe W.

JSal said:


> Hey... My statement was SPOT on, except for the numbering...


I was of course referring to some of the other statements made in this thread. ;-)

If I had a buck for every time someone's guess became another person's fact, I'd be able to buy a new watch - a nice one at that. We all know that forums are rife with speculation and opinion - fair enough - but some (many?) readers either quickly skim through posts and only absorb certain keywords, or their native language isn't English, and consequently sometimes they will mistake pure guesswork for actual facts. The end result is that incorrect information is spread, which always does more damage than good.

And don't even get me started on those who reach authoritative conclusions without having been in possession of all the facts. These "armchair experts" will make dramatic, wide sweeping statements based on nothing more than superficial or speculative information.

Let's just say that I'm not a fan of rumour. :-d


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Looks like a very nice watch and homage to the Tudor Snowflake. I want one, naturally.


----------



## Uwe W.

JSal said:


> I'm assuming the LUME on the hands will be the "Old Radium" tan color like in the photo's and also used on your White Ocean?
> This is what I think that person meant when referring to them as "distressed"


If you look closely at the mock-up image you'll notice that the hands themselves have a mottled texture. The other member assumed that this was an intentional part of the design; however, Aramar cleared this up by stating that he had used an image of old hands for the mock-up and that they wouldn't appear to be distressed on these watches.


----------



## JSal

Oh I'm with ya on that Brother...

I do my very best to only comment on something like that if I have my facts straight or I believe that what I'm saying is Gospel.... I have been wrong at times, but if I am, I will always stand corrected and tip my cap to the person who is correct.

I was just looking for a "pat on the back" so to speak  in a jestful kind of way.

Definetely not trying to charge you up in any way. Your job is hard enough..

Thanks for doing all you do. |>



Uwe W. said:


> I was of course referring to some of the other statements made in this thread. ;-)
> 
> If I had a buck for every time someone's guess became another person's fact, I'd be able to buy a new watch - a nice one at that. We all know that forums are rife with speculation and opinion - fair enough - but some (many?) readers either quickly skim through posts and only absorb certain keywords, or their native language isn't English, and consequently sometimes they will mistake pure guesswork for actual facts. The end result is that incorrect information is spread, which always does more damage than good.
> 
> And don't even get me started on those who reach authoritative conclusions without having been in possession of all the facts. These "armchair experts" will make dramatic, wide sweeping statements based on nothing more than superficial or speculative information.
> 
> Let's just say that I'm not a fan of rumour. :-d


----------



## GoBuffs11

That's exactly what I was referring to. I'm glad it's been cleared up.



Uwe W. said:


> If you look closely at the mock-up image you'll notice that the hands themselves have a mottled texture. The other member assumed that this was an intentional part of the design; however, Aramar cleared this up by stating that he had used an image of old hands for the mock-up and that they wouldn't appear to be distressed on these watches.


----------



## Ed.YANG

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Looks like a very nice watch and homage to the Tudor Snowflake. I want one, naturally.


Unfortunately, not most collectors may have the same sentiment as you and me... especially in a HongKong forum where i post the information regarding the availability of these 2 models for order, which later caused a commotion and slew of negative response from the Rolex/Tudor worshippers there, that the moderator have no choice but to close the threads, to avoid more negative bashing. These folks just couldn't understand that the 2 limited editions are not designed by STEINHART Germany! But ARAMAR!

Sigh...


----------



## mr_sundstrom

vbluep51 said:


> ordered #27 in blue dial


I got no.8


----------



## tatt169

After a bit of deliberation I've just taken the plunge on the arctic ocean model, i know if i was to mull it over too much the minute i decide to go for it it would be sold out. it's abit of a leap of faith as i am mainly basing my purchase on pictures of the snowflake, but i'm pretty confident however steinhart will do a fantastic job on it! On a more serious note... that's two watches ordered in the space of a week o|


----------



## vbluep51

tatt169 said:


> After a bit of deliberation I've just taken the plunge on the arctic ocean model, i know if i was to mull it over too much the minute i decide to go for it it would be sold out. it's abit of a leap of faith as i am mainly basing my purchase on pictures of the snowflake, but i'm pretty confident however steinhart will do a fantastic job on it! On a more serious note... that's two watches ordered in the space of a week o|


whats the other watch? LOL


----------



## muchacho_

Interesting, I would like to see it as a regular production model


----------



## Ed.YANG

vbluep51 said:


> whats the other watch? LOL


The PACIFIC... erhem... not the HBO series...


----------



## tatt169

vbluep51 said:


> whats the other watch? LOL


Squale 20 atmos DLC , i 'needed' a stealth watch in my collection...suppose i also 'needed' a blue one!


----------



## JSal

I ordered an ARCTIC myself... #02 of 100 is reserved.


Last I heard from Maurice, these are the number that are NO LONGER available...


01, 02, 05, 08, 13, 27, 33, 43


I'm gonna bet #5 was reserved by member "Tony A.H" Let's see if I'm right...


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

Just to check - presumably it's full payment up front for these pre-orders and just stick your desired serial number in the comments box when ordering?

Thanks.


----------



## JSal

thekitkatshuffler said:


> Just to check - presumably it's full payment up front for these pre-orders and just stick your desired serial number in the comments box when ordering?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes... Payment secures you the watch, and Maurice will get back to you with your Number Request to let you know if its available.

Just write a note when checking out, and also in the note section of the PayPal bill (if thats what you use) letting him know your request for a specific number.


----------



## Cobbgoblin

Preordered last night... #3/100 is heading to NC! 

Already have an Ocean Vintage Military heading my way sometime this month, but I couldn't resist the blue snowflake look!


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

JSal said:


> Yes... Payment secures you the watch, and Maurice will get back to you with your Number Request to let you know if its available.
> 
> Just write a note when checking out, and also in the note section of the PayPal bill (if thats what you use) letting him know your request for a specific number.


Thanks JSal. Watch #7/100 pre-ordered and I got a response from Maurice almost immediately after paying. Good stuff.


----------



## dowsing

Well, I caved in earlier and have ordered #33, though have not received an email confirmation apart from a Paypal one. I shall also post up some thoughts and photos when it arrives later in the year. 


This will be my first Steinhart. I have had an Orange Watch Company Blue Snowflake on order for years but I'm still no nearer getting it so have gone with this for now. I prefer the the idea of the 40mm size, but with this at least I know I should actually get one soon.


----------



## JSal

I'm sure he has sold more since... 
Although when I was in contact with Maurice earlier he did confirm that numbers 01, 02 (mine), 05, 08, 13, 27, *33*, & 43 were already Reserved/Sold. 
So it appears he has set *#33 *aside for you.

And now we can add #07 to the list as member "kitkatshuffler" has just confirmed above that he has locked that one up.

I'm surprised no one has requested #99 or #100 yet. If #01 or #02 weren't available those two would have been my next choices.
Or even #'s 66, 67, & 68 the first few years I believe when the Tudor Snowflake was introduced.



dowsing said:


> Well, I caved in earlier and have* ordered 33, though have not received an email confirmation *apart from a Paypal one. I shall also post up some thoughts and photos when it arrives later in the year.
> 
> This will be my first Steinhart. I have had an Orange Watch Company Blue Snowflake on order for years but I'm still no nearer getting it so have gone with this for now. I prefer the the idea of the 40mm size, but with this at least I know I should actually get one soon.


----------



## dinder1

I just placed my order and requested #100 ;-) now the wait...and the search for the perfect NATO.


----------



## JSal

dinder1 said:


> I just placed my order and requested #100 ;-) now the wait...and the search for the perfect NATO.


Going once, going twice... SOLD !!! #100 is now spoken for and will have a happy home.


----------



## kwiteaboy

Just placed my order and (hopefully) reserved #88.


----------



## shogun

Man, just sold my OVM and said to myself, "no more Steinhart" and then this one pop up. Couldn't resist so I pulled the trigger. The order went through but in the middle paypal process my wife came home so I have to close the window. Just log in paypal again and complete the process, hope it is ok.


----------



## Slant

shogun said:


> ...my wife came home so I have to close the window. Just log in paypal again and complete the process, hope it is ok.


I LOL'ed when I saw this!! I know EXACTLY how you feel.


----------



## phlabrooy

shogun said:


> Man, just sold my OVM and said to myself, "no more Steinhart" and then this one pop up. Couldn't resist so I pulled the trigger. The order went through but in the middle paypal process my wife came home so I have to close the window.


HaHaHa .... Man, why is it so difficult for us ???

I know EXACTLY how you feel .... I had a similar problem last nite, but with a different watch ! Had to switch to a different window half way through !

All the best !

Regards,


----------



## dowsing

Thank you for that.



JSal said:


> I'm sure he has sold more since...
> Although when I was in contact with Maurice earlier he did confirm that numbers 01, 02 (mine), 05, 08, 13, 27, *33*, & 43 were already Reserved/Sold.
> So it appears he has set *#33 *aside for you.
> 
> And now we can add #07 to the list as member "kitkatshuffler" has just confirmed above that he has locked that one up.
> 
> I'm surprised no one has requested #99 or #100 yet. If #01 or #02 weren't available those two would have been my next choices.
> Or even #'s 66, 67, & 68 the first few years I believe when the Tudor Snowflake was introduced.


----------



## brugo

Well, just ordered and paid mine too. 
Never bought on a pre-order or without seeing the final result, hopefully it will come out right. Had two Steinhart before, so I'm expecting the same level of quality with this one.


----------



## bluffer

Hi Guys,

I have reserved 001/100  I got into a little trouble with paying through PayPal but got through that in the end (I'm not a frequent PayPal user). 

I'm pretty excited as this is my first time buying a watch online (and on pre-order too), and not to mention that it is also a limited release, numbered watch. I have an Ocean One Black for about a year now and love wearing it. I wasn't sure of which second Steinhart to purchase till this one popped up (thanks to OP)! I think the blue dial & bezel and snow flake hands will make this a nice companion to the O1B. I know that the OVM gets a lot of love from a lot of people (me included) but this Arctic Ocean just edges it IMHO (mainly due to the blue dial to contrast with the O1B). Nonethless, I think I would still want the OVM sometime down the road.

Let the anticipation begin!


----------



## Aramar

I managed to update the pic. So it's now without the disstressed hands:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The batch of watches sells very well, so if you want to have your own copy don't wait to long to pre-order it.


----------



## shogun

The wait is killing. I got 006, didn't think about it before but whoever got 007 is pretty cool. I guess I will arch-nemesis of DOUBLE OO7 
Oh waiter! I'll have a glass "Stirred, not shaken".


----------



## Uwe W.

shogun said:


> The wait is killing. I got 006, didn't think about it before but whoever got 007 is pretty cool. I guess I will arch-nemesis of DOUBLE OO7
> Oh waiter! I'll have a glass "Stirred, not shaken".


Um, didn't 006 get killed in one of the films? Doesn't seem like a lucky number to me.... ;-)


----------



## cptdean

I jumped in on the Arctic action, too, with my first pre-order ever! Just couldn't resist that blue snowy goodness.  I'm waiting for confirmation that I got number 69. Now how do I get through the waiting? Buy more watches?

Edit: Number 69 was taken so I got number 68. Maurice is quick!


----------



## mr_sundstrom

I'm just super excited about this! As hard as the wait is, I have a gut feeling this one is gonna be super sweet! 
I hope Maurice is kind enough to share some photos ASAP!

Btw... Where do you think the serial number will be engraved?
Is it standard to put it between the lugs?


----------



## tatt169

looks like the number is with the text on the caseback judging by the pic. Being my first preorder i wan't aware you could reserve numbers, for me i'm not that fussed , but if a 1-100 number has a significance to somebody then i guess its a pretty cool thing to have on there.


----------



## poxyhen

Number 66 Artic Diver ordered and confirmed! Will make a nice pair with my OVM too - just wish the Artic Diver had the same domed crystal as my OVM,


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

mr_sundstrom said:


> Btw... Where do you think the serial number will be engraved?
> Is it standard to put it between the lugs?


It'd be cool if it was on the edge of the case, but from the renders it looks like it'll be on the back with rest of the engraving. Which is fine by me.


----------



## vbluep51

thekitkatshuffler said:


> It'd be cool if it was on the edge of the case, but from the renders it looks like it'll be on the back with rest of the engraving. Which is fine by me.


I agree it would be very cool but in order to keep price down and have less design complication, I think only the case back can be modified.


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Well, what do you know..! I completely missed that on the last rendering.


----------



## Mikeycanuk

Slant said:


> I LOL'ed when I saw this!! I know EXACTLY how you feel.


I've been "busted" for looking at the oceanic time blog once or twice...lol!


----------



## cptdean

Mikeycanuk said:


> I've been "busted" for looking at the oceanic time blog once or twice...lol!


My wife probably thinks WatchRecon is my desktop wallpaper. :-d


----------



## Aramar

And a nice pic how it should look in real life:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cptdean

This is going to be an awesome watch! Hurry up, already!


----------



## rjprusak

Is the blue bezel aluminum or ceramic?


----------



## slooowr6

Anyone knows the lug-2-lug length of the case?


----------



## JSal

poxyhen said:


> Number 66 Artic Diver ordered and confirmed! Will make a nice pair with my OVM too - just wish the Artic Diver had the same domed crystal as my OVM,


VERY Nice Choice of Number. |>


----------



## JSal

slooowr6 said:


> Anyone knows the lug-2-lug length of the case?


Same as all the Steinhart Ocean's... I believe its 51mm or 52mm. I happen to be wearing one today but I'm at work. I used a very crude devise. I printed a Millimeter Ruler from the Internet and I keep it on my desk for instances like these or if I want to check something myself.


----------



## JSal

rjprusak said:


> Is the blue bezel aluminum or ceramic?


From what I know it will be Aluminum.

As an homage Ceramic would not be correct for this watch, but I certainly would not complain if it were. 
I think a ceramic bezel gives a watch a much more rich, refinded, and expensive look.


----------



## JSal

68 is a very good number choice.



cptdean said:


> I jumped in on the Arctic action, too, with my first pre-order ever! Just couldn't resist that blue snowy goodness.  I'm waiting for confirmation that I got number 69. Now how do I get through the waiting? Buy more watches?
> 
> Edit: Number 69 was taken so I got number 68. Maurice is quick!


----------



## Alex.C

My amazing wife just ordered #50 for me!


----------



## JSal

thekitkatshuffler said:


> It'd be cool if it was on the edge of the case, but from the renders it looks like it'll be on the back with rest of the engraving. Which is fine by me.





vbluep51 said:


> I agree it would be very cool but in order to keep price down and have less design complication, I think only the case back can be modified.


*It will be on the Case Cover, see below...









*


----------



## JSal

Alex.C said:


> My amazing wife just ordered #50 for me!


Nice number choice, and she sounds like my kinda woman... Congrats !!!


----------



## slooowr6

JSal said:


> Same as all the Steinhart Ocean's... I believe its 51mm or 52mm. I happen to be wearing one today but I'm at work. I used a very crude devise. I printed a Millimeter Ruler from the Internet and I keep it on my desk for instances like these or if I want to check something myself.


Thanks, it's a bit long for the wrist size challenged. Too bad.


----------



## JSal

slooowr6 said:


> Thanks, it's a bit long for the wrist size challenged. Too bad.


My wrist is 7.25 to 7.50 depending on the moment (temperature or inflamation) but I think this watch is a great size (case = 42mm) and feels very comfortable on the wrist.
Create a thread and title it "Need Help in the SF Bay Area?" or something similar and see if there is a local member that has a Steinhart Ocean (any Ocean1 Series model) that is willing to meet up for a cup of coffee and let you see the watch.

I think you will be surprised at how well it fits.


----------



## shogun

slooowr6 said:


> Thanks, it's a bit long for the wrist size challenged. Too bad.


At first I was thinking the same thing 52 lug to lug must poke outside my wrist, but after I got OVM (same dimension with Arctic Ocean) it doesn't stick out as much as I thought. So I wouldn't be worry about it, but that is just me


----------



## petethegreek

shogun said:


> At first I was thinking the same thing 52 lug to lug must poke outside my wrist, but after I got OVM (same dimension with Arctic Ocean) it doesn't stick out as much as I thought. So I would be worry about it, but that is just me


According to my discussion with Maurice, the lug to lug is 49-50 mm. That should work fine for most of us. I don't have an OVM to compare.


----------



## slooowr6

petethegreek said:


> According to my discussion with Maurice, the lug to lug is 49-50 mm. That should work fine for most of us. I don't have an OVM to compare.


Hmmm, if it's 49-50mm then things just got interested.


----------



## petethegreek

slooowr6 said:


> Hmmm, if it's 49-50mm then things just got interested.


Going to be a long six weeks or so...


----------



## bigwatch13

slooowr6 said:


> Hmmm, if it's 49-50mm then things just got interested.


That cant be right if they ar still using thier exsiting Ocean cases! But if its true, than I will really be interested too. 
Its about time Steinhart use another manufacturer for their Ocean model watches, L2L is a tad long in comparison to other cases, too Straight and stiff, needs to bend down to hug the wrist and what really BUGS me is the distance between the spring bar and edge of the case. 
Natos and bracelet looks fine but they sure look Fugly on leathers!
I dont get why they have great cases for their Pilot models but cant get it right with the Ocean models. Dont get me wrong, I am not slamming them, I own the OVM DLC, but they just need to get this sorted out.


----------



## JSal

petethegreek said:


> According to my discussion with Maurice, the lug to lug is 49-50 mm. That should work fine for most of us. I don't have an OVM to compare.





JSal said:


> Same as all the Steinhart Ocean's... I believe its 51mm or 52mm. I happen to be wearing one today but I'm at work. *I used a very crude devise. *I printed a Millimeter Ruler from the Internet and I keep it on my desk for instances like these or if I want to check something myself.


As I said above, I used a crude devise to give an approximate measurement of the Lug-2-Lug size. So it very well could be 50mm but definitely NOT 49mm.



shogun said:


> At first I was thinking the same thing 52 lug to lug must poke outside my wrist, but after I got OVM (same dimension with Arctic Ocean) it doesn't stick out as much as I thought. So I wouldn't be worry about it, but that is just me


The Ocean 1 Series is designed very well and feels very comfortable on the wrist. Now everyones wrist and likes are not the same, but I would have to say the vast majority feel its a winner.



bigwatch13 said:


> That cant be right if they ar still using thier exsiting Ocean cases! But if its true, than I will really be interested too.
> Its about time Steinhart use another manufacturer for their Ocean model watches, L2L is a tad long in comparison to other cases, too Straight and stiff, needs to bend down to hug the wrist and what really BUGS me is the distance between the spring bar and edge of the case.
> Natos and bracelet looks fine but they sure look Fugly on leathers!
> I dont get why they have great cases for their Pilot models but cant get it right with the Ocean models. Dont get me wrong, I am not slamming them, I own the OVM DLC, but they just need to get this sorted out.


I think they did get it right. Remeber it is an homage watch. It very closely resembles various vintage Rolex models.

Look at the below pics of the Rolex and the Steinhart and see how closely they resemble each other.


----------



## Tony A.H

JSal said:


> I'm gonna bet #5 was reserved by member "Tony A.H" Let's see if I'm right...


LOL. wasn't me who got # 5 this Time .


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> LOL. wasn't me who got # 5 this Time .


I thought I was sure about this one... I should never bet, cause I never win... o| :-d


----------



## Kutusov

Well, I ordered one and didn't ask for a number so it's going to take a while to know what I've got. Paid through BT though, so I'm hoping that when the money shows up on Maurice account on Monday or Tuesday they aren't all sold out and paid for through paypal.... 

A question regarding the cases... I have 3 Steinharts, all with old bezel style. I've noticed the edges of bezel have changed a year ago or so. Does that mean the cases are made by someone else and in what way are they different?


----------



## kwiteaboy

Cause for concern? OceanicTime: STEINHART by Aramar ARCTIC OCEAN

"IMPORTANT UPDATE Please note that at this stage the proposed design below for the Arctic Ocean has not been given the go ahead by Steinhart watches. At this stage it is only a proposal. There is no guarantee that it will ever come to fruition either.

My apologies to any OceanictTime readers, who may have unwittingly placed an order - this information has only just been brought to my attention by a reliable source connected to Steihart watches. I would suggest contacting Aramar for clarification."


----------



## cptdean

Thanks for that. I forwarded the post to Maurice and asked him to come in and post some clarification. I'm sure I'm not the only one who has contacted him.


----------



## kwiteaboy

cptdean said:


> Thanks for that. I forwarded the post to Maurice and asked him to come in and post some clarification. I'm sure I'm not the only one who has contacted him.


Thanks. I hope there's not a problem, because my excitement for this piece is starting to border on mania.


----------



## Uwe W.

@the previous three posters: This issue has already been addressed within this thread.

_







Originally Posted by *Aramar* 
__I spoke to Günther Steinhart yesterday and he informed me that the two watches will be ready in about two months time. He informed me as well that it is OK to start the pre-order of these watches, so no worries about that.
_

@kwiteaboy*: *It's probably best to read through an entire thread before posting such things. The issue was already raised, addressed, and clarified here.


----------



## kwiteaboy

Understood. I had read the thread, but it sounded like OceanicTime had received conflicting information.


----------



## Aramar

Oceanic Time is wrong at this point. In german this is what Gunther Steinhart himself comfirmed to me:

Hallo h.rutten..
Danke für ihre mail..

Also die 100 st. Werde ich ihnen bauen…. 

Meaning in English that he is going to built the 100 pcs of the Arctic. Due to the lower amount of the ETA watches now available on the market I cancelled the the Pacific Ocean watch. Nobody actually ordered the Pacific Ocean, so everybody who ordered an Arctic Ocean will get one!


----------



## Uwe W.

kwiteaboy said:


> Understood. I had read the thread, but it sounded like had received conflicting information.


I think it might have been the same conflicting info that appeared here; either way, Aramar claimed to have confirmed the order with Herr Steinhart personally, so I'm sure everything is good. I just want to avoid some widespread panic from breaking out here because of the hearsay contained in someone's "blog".


----------



## Aramar

I contacted Oceanic about this and asked him to remove it from the site! The rumour is based on nothing at all. Actually this is the third watch I create together with Steinhart (Horlogeforum Limited Edition 2011, White Ocean and now the Arctic Ocean), so I have some experience now in putting a watch via Steinhart on the market. And if Steinhart himself confirms me that it will be made, then it will be made.


----------



## rossi46vr

Just ordered mine & asked which numbers were still available. Maurice sent me an email straight back with the list of 9 numbers !!!! I've picked one of those so it looks like only 8 watches still available !!! If you want one you'd better be quick. 
Looks like this watch is in demand, why only produce 100 ?


----------



## Uwe W.

Aramar said:


> I contacted Oceanic about this and asked him to remove it from the site! The rumour is based on nothing at all.


This sometimes is the problem with enthusiast blogs vs. qualified news outlets that employ professional journalists who know to verify the contents of a report by directly contacting those involved.


----------



## Uwe W.

Aramar said:


> Due to the lower amount of the ETA watches now available on the market I cancelled the the Pacific Ocean watch.





rossi46vr said:


> Looks like this watch is in demand, why only produce 100 ?


Sourcing ETA movements likely has something to do with it. And let's not forget that it's a big financial commitment for anyone who places a custom order; what if the watch didn't sell well?


----------



## Triton

I guess I need to chime in here once more: The information on Oceanictime is correct, as I myself provided it to Lex. Yes, Mr. Steinhart said he will build 100 of these watches, but this is attached with several ifs, which Aramar does not mention. This basically means, if certain prerequisites are not met by Aramar, then we will not build these watches! More information later.


----------



## rossi46vr

Triton said:


> I guess I need to chime in here once more: The information on Oceanictime is correct, as I myself provided it to Lex. Yes, Mr. Steinhart said he will build 100 of these watches, but this is attached with several ifs, which Aramar does not mention. This basically means, if certain prerequisites are not met by Aramar, then we will not build these watches! More information later.


This all sounds rather worrying. So no one can say 100% that this batch of watches will be made or am I reading this wrong ???


----------



## rossi46vr

So it looks like there are 92 of us who have ordered AND PAID FOR Aramar Arctic Ocean's, looking at some of the posts on here should we be worried ????


----------



## cptdean

I'm not particularly worried. Aramar seems to be a stand-up company, so the worst that could happen is we get a refund if things don't work out. The best would be that we get the watch we're lusting after, as promised. I'm inclined to believe the watches will be built and we will be happy.


----------



## Kutusov

Worried about what? Both Maurice and Gunther have confirmed it, the rest is just "I know a guy that said...".


----------



## rossi46vr

Kutusov said:


> Worried about what? Both Maurice and Gunther have confirmed it, the rest is just "I know a guy that said...".


Have you not read post number 101 ????


----------



## Kutusov

rossi46vr said:


> Have you not read post number 101 ????


What's post 101? I don't get that kind of numbering, they get numbered starting by 1 on each new page...


----------



## Aramar

Some more pics how it will look in real life, including a lume pic:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jme.

Kutusov, your post is #107, read back six to Triton's.


----------



## Kutusov

Oh yeah!! Those are real pictures and not photoshop composites, right? Looks great!!!


----------



## tatt169

:-!


----------



## JSal

Look guys... I would NOT worry. You will not lose your money. As someone has already said, at the very worst you will be refunded.

But I am completely confident that the watch WILL be built in spite of what Triton has said.

The ONLY thing holding this up is the availability of ETA movements. Aramar has already canceled the production of the Pacific Ocean at this time (it may reappear in the future sometime) Steinhart allots Aramar so many movements because they are alloted so many themselves and need them for their own Steinhart productionodels. 
Aramar currently has an ongoing popular editon made for them by Steinhart called the "White Ocean".
So with all this, to produce an additional 200 watches (100 Arctic & 100 Pacific) probably surpassed the total allotment. The 100 Arctic are almost all sold and it would be foolish on either part not to continue with its production. 
So I'm betting that the "_certain prerequisites_" will end up being that Aramar will have to reduce the amount of White Ocean models it currently had on order for this year so that they stay within parameters of their allowance.

Again, if they aren't produced, both Aramar & Steinhart are very reputable companies. I'm positive Maurice will gladly allow you to either choose another watch or give you a full refund. So NO worries there.

And if they are built... Then we will ALL be receiving a fantastic, well made, desirable watch that we will enjoy for many years to come, and have a very interesting story of its production history to go along with it.

So no more long faces... Let's all think positive and count the days till the watches arrival.


----------



## JSal

Kutusov said:


> Oh yeah!! Those are real pictures and not photoshop composites, right? Looks great!!!


Yes, they are Photoshopped. But Maurice is trying his best to give you a REAL FEEL of what the watch will look like when completed.

I think he has done a great job.


----------



## Kutusov

JSal said:


> Yes, they are Photoshopped. But Maurice is trying his best to give you a REAL FEEL of what the watch will look like when completed.
> 
> I think he has done a great job.


Yes he did! I really though it was a real one! Well done indeed!


----------



## rossi46vr

I'm not worried about the money, I've wanted a snowflake for some time but struggle to find one "new" enough looking for me to be happy. 
I'm really exited about the Arctic Ocean but don't want to be disappointed if it falls through


----------



## Kutusov

Jme. said:


> Kutusov, your post is #107, read back six to Triton's.


Thanks, got it now that you've mentioned and I've also switched to the linear view, which I'm a lot more used to.

I'm still not worried though... if there is something yet to settle, I'm sure it will be settled. After all, this is not the first Aramar going through Steinhart...

BTW, and regarding the scarcity of ETAs and the cancellation of the other beautiful watch... why not move for good to the probably better and cheaper Miyota 9015? Sticking with the ETA just leads to these kind of problems and an increased price due to the scarcity of that movement... It's just MHO, but I could do very well without the "Swiss Made" on the dial if that's the problem.


----------



## JSal

rossi46vr said:


> I'm not worried about the money, I've wanted a snowflake for some time but struggle to find one "new" enough looking for me to be happy.
> I'm really exited about the Arctic Ocean but don't want to be disappointed if it falls through


Life is full of chances... You take some, and you leave some...

I'll tell you what... There are not many of these left out of the 100 pieces to be made.

If you order one (and I'm fairly sure they will be produced) you WILL have a CHANCE to own one.

But if you DON'T order one now I CAN Guarantee you will NOT own one even if they are made...

The price is no where near what you would pay if you found a Vintage Tudor Snowflake to your liking, so if you got one of these 
and you still wanted an original, you could still afford to keep the Aramar.


----------



## JSal

Kutusov said:


> Thanks, got it now that you've mentioned and I've also switched to the linear view, which I'm a lot more used to.
> 
> I'm still not worried though... if there is something yet to settle, I'm sure it will be settled. After all, this is not the first Aramar going through Steinhart...
> 
> *BTW, and regarding the scarcity of ETAs and the cancellation of the other beautiful watch... why not move for good to the probably better and cheaper Miyota 9015? Sticking with the ETA just leads to these kind of problems and an increased price due to the scarcity of that movement... It's just MHO, but I could do very well without the "Swiss Made" on the dial if that's the problem*.


Good questions... First, the ETA movements are not scarce, but moving towards being limited to ETA's own watch brands. ETA is owned by the Swatch Group. 
So the majority of movements and spare parts are going to only be sold to their own house brands. _(Breguet, Blancpain, Glashutte Original, Jaquet Droz, Leon Hatot, Omega, Tiffany & Co., Longines, Rado, Union Glashutte, Tissot, CK Watch & Jewelry, Balman, Certina, Mido, Hamilton, Swatch, Flik Flak, Endura and Tourbillon.) 
_So eventually companies will have to source elsewhere or invest to make in-house their own movements.
I think the reason watch companies are not so fast to give up on ETA is that most people (unlike yourself) want that "Swiss Made" on their watch as they feel it carries a certain prestige, history, and quality.


----------



## Kutusov

JSal said:


> But if you DON'T order one now I CAN Guarantee you will NOT get one even if they are made...
> .


:-d:-d:-d|>


----------



## Kutusov

JSal said:


> most people (unlike yourself) want that "Swiss Made" on their watch as they feel it carries a certain prestige, history, and quality.


How misguided some people are... :-d Give me a Japanese movement over a run of the mill ETA every time! Give me a Molnija over a Unitas every time! Give me a 3133 (or even a ST19) over a Valjoux 773x every time! Ok, rant over, I think you guys got the idea already :-x ;-)

And thanks to Maurice for just replying to my email! Mine is secured!! :-!:-!


----------



## JSal

Kutusov said:


> How misguided some people are... :-d Give me a Japanese movement over a run of the mill ETA every time! Give me a Molnija over a Unitas every time! Give me a 3133 (or even a ST19) over a Valjoux 773x every time! Ok, rant over, I think you guys got the idea already :-x ;-)
> 
> And thanks to Maurice for just replying to my email! Mine is secured!! :-!:-!


That's what makes the world go round. Different strokes for different folks. Neither is wrong, and neither is right.

It's just personal preference... I must admit, while I do own a few Japanese watches (Seiko, Citizen) some mechanical 
some quartz that I do love... 
I still hold a greater affinity, and true love for a Swiss Movement. There is something about a Swiss made mechanical watch 
that holds a certain romanticism. Especially if it is of a vintage nature.


----------



## Uwe W.

Kutusov said:


> Give me a Molnija over a Unitas every time! Give me a 3133 (or even a ST19) over a Valjoux 773x every time!


I'll take you up on that offer. I'll trade you any watch I find with a Russian movement for the watches you find with a Swiss movment. ;-)

But seriously, let's keep this thread on topic gentlemen. This isn't a place to start a debate on the quality of watch movements...


----------



## JSal

Uwe W. said:


> This isn't a place to start a debate on the quality of watch movements...


Sorry about that, Good point |>


----------



## Kutusov

Uwe W. said:


> I'll take you up on that offer. I'll trade you any watch I find with a Russian movement for the watches you find with a Swiss movment. ;-)
> 
> But seriously, let's keep this thread on topic gentlemen. This isn't a place to start a debate on the quality of watch movements...


I did say it was a rant and that I was over :-d.

Moving on... so what's the expected delivery time by now? 1 month, 1 month and change?


----------



## Aramar

I will tell you guys what is going on. Gunther Steinhart informed me that the ETA movments are harder to get then last year. So he asked me to cancel the Pacific Ocean. And yes, knowing Steinhart, it might take a bit longer to have the watches built. But when I get a confrimation by phone, e-mail and when I last visited him in Augsburg, that he is going to built this watch HE IS GOING to built this watch. No worries about that. The only thing Steinhart is demanding from me is the full payment of the 100 watches in advance. So I have the full risk for this watch batch. And yes, I am going to pay in advance.

What I did not want to share with you, but what I am going to share now is the following matter. Steinhart informed me that several Steinhart dealers complained to him that he is going to built 100 watches for me. And now several people start topics etc to say that these watches are not going to be built, or that there will be issues, or that there will be other things. What is strange in this that none of these people took the chance to send me an email to clear things up. They just start worrying my customers with postings here and on Oceanic Time. I mailed Lex this morning to clear things up. No reaction so far...........it all says enough to me. It is not my way to speak about others like this inpublic, not at all! But if you have questions, remarks, heard things etc than just send me a mail to,clear things up. People here know that I Am always lightning fast in replying to a mail. So why did the ones who start worrying you guys did not contact me? Enough about this matter!

For the Arctic Ocean itself, it is almost sold out. I have about 25 watches left to pre-order. So if you want one than you can still pre-order it. I know (and I know from experience) this Steinhart will be awesome watch, like every other beautiful Steinhart watch is!!!


----------



## JSal

Thank you for sharing Maurice and for your complete cander and straight forwardness. You went above and beyond. 

You are a Gentlemen and have my complete trust and respect. I never doubted you for even a second.


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

Wow! I just came to have a look at this thread and found it had jumped by about 5 pages since my last visit 24 hours ago!

Glad to see it wasn't anything disastrous in the end and just a little disappointed as I'd hoped the extra pages were because a sample unit had been photographed for us to salivate over. 

Ah well - I can wait - and I'm confident we'll all end up with a beauty of a watch in a couple of months.


----------



## kwiteaboy

I apologize for posting the OceanicTime link - it was never my intent to cause a panic or call anything into question, I was just curious as to where the conflicting info was coming from. Thanks for clearing it up, Maurice. For the record, I have total confidence that this watch is going to provide full satisfaction!


----------



## Kutusov

Enough said!! For my part, I can almost taste it already!! (although it's not my habit to put watches in my mouth :-d)


----------



## Uwe W.

kwiteaboy said:


> I apologize for posting the OceanicTime link - it was never my intent to cause a panic or call anything into question,


Don't sweat it. Just remember when you're reading a blog that often its information is either regurgitated content, hearsay, or opinion-based commentary.

I'm sure we'll see a new thread here soon enough full of Arctic Ocean photos and reviews. Congrats in advance to those who pre-ordered.


----------



## 3009972

Got #74 secured  

Got scared a bit by the OceanicTime blog... But that's the problem with Internet 2.0... Everybody thinks they are specialists on what they like and talk about it as if they are. Can't be a food critique if you didn't go through culinary school...


Anyone working on an Arctic Ocean Owners Club logo yet?


----------



## Sail944

Just paid for a pre-order!! Requested #24 but will be happy with any!!!


----------



## petethegreek

> Anyone working on an Arctic Ocean Owners Club logo yet?


Alas this thread has been righted...good thinking.


----------



## Amaizinblue7

Wow. Total impulse purchase. Shame on me.


----------



## ColonelMustard

So if I'm in the US price is EUR 289 + 30 for shipping, correct? On the website it looks like it's about to charge me EUR 350 for the watch and about EUR 401 total with shipping. 

Can anyone help a brother out?


----------



## Kutusov

ColonelMustard said:


> So if I'm in the US price is EUR 289 + 30 for shipping, correct? On the website it looks like it's about to charge me EUR 350 for the watch and about EUR 401 total with shipping.
> 
> Can anyone help a brother out?


You have to choose the watch (obviously) and shipping to outside EU. Shipping is more expensive but you don't pay the VAT tax. Then you choose the payment method... paypal, you pay the fees; BT you pay whatever your bank charges you.


----------



## ColonelMustard

Kutusov said:


> You have to choose the watch (obviously) and shipping to outside EU. Shipping is more expensive but you don't pay the VAT tax. Then you choose the payment method... paypal, you pay the fees; BT you pay whatever your bank charges you.


Ok so the VAT tax gets deducted? I was just worried because it was showing up in my total.

EDIT: Figured it out, I was trying to do it from a mobile browser and messed it up at first. Thanks!


----------



## Kutusov

I think you've done something wrong, you probably didn't choose your location right. I think you shouldn't have a VAT tax on your total because it's a tax that doesn't apply to you. Have you finalized the order or can you check back? If not, it's better to cancel that order and place another...


----------



## Fullers1845

Just placed my order. I've been waiting for Gunther to do a blue snowflake ever since the OVM came out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## cleaver

Amaizinblue7 said:


> Wow. Total impulse purchase. Shame on me.


Shame on me too. Just 5 minutes between the first look and the purchase...


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Fullers1845 said:


> Just placed my order. I've been waiting for Gunther to do a blue snowflake ever since the OVM came out. Fingers crossed!


Exactly! More vintage to the people! 
Love your signature by the way.


----------



## Sail944

I can't wait to see some real-life pics of this! I bet it will look even better in real life!


----------



## Kutusov

cleaver said:


> Shame on me too. Just 5 minutes between the first look and the purchase...


Pretty much my timing too... on a month I said I couldn't possibly buy a watch... bank guy won't be happy.


----------



## midshipman

Number 45 coming to Chicago!


----------



## Kutusov

midshipman said:


> Number 45 coming to Chicago!


:-!:-!

Frank Sinatra Chicago - YouTube


----------



## JSal

Sail944 said:


> Just paid for a pre-order!! Requested #24 but will be happy with any!!!





Amaizinblue7 said:


> Wow. Total impulse purchase. Shame on me.





Fullers1845 said:


> Just placed my order. I've been waiting for Gunther to do a blue snowflake ever since the OVM came out. Fingers crossed!





cleaver said:


> Shame on me too. Just 5 minutes between the first look and the purchase...





midshipman said:


> Number 45 coming to Chicago!


I love it !!! Watch FEVER... It HOT, and its Contagious Baby !!!

The Flu has nothing on Watch Fever.


----------



## peatnick

Been out for a while but popped in just in time to order today!


----------



## anonsurfer

I really am liking that blue dial with vintage lume. Had to pull the trigger, could not resist.


----------



## Kutusov

anonsurfer said:


> I really am liking that blue dial with vintage lume. Had to pull the trigger, could not resist.


I would actually prefer white C1 lume but even so, it took me about 5 minutes from the time I've seen this on another forum to pulling the trigger :-d


----------



## Sail944

Sounds like we may be getting close to the 100 mark! Any idea if Aramar will email us or update or update website when they start producing? Usually Steinhart is fast to give their Facebook friends a sneak peek of what they're working on, but don't know if that will be the case with this one?


----------



## MarkB

Sail944 said:


> Sounds like we may be getting close to the 100 mark! Any idea if Aramar will email us or update or update website when they start producing? Usually Steinhart is fast to give their Facebook friends a sneak peek of what they're working on, but don't know if that will be the case with this one?


That would be a good idea. As it will probably take 2 months and then some an update once in a while would be super!


----------



## poxyhen

MarkB said:


> That would be a good idea. As it will probably take 2 months and then some an update once in a while would be super!


I believe we will be waiting for a mid-year production, considering that Steinhart is normally pretty busy making and supplying the usual models listed. But hey, I'm in no great rush, just happy to have got my order in before they're all gone!


----------



## cleaver

User H. Solo wrote in the german watch forum "Uhrforum" that the watch will be built due to a lot of pre-orders but without the Steinhart logo on the dial :-s. Hmmm...

Steinhart Arctic & pacific Ocean by Aramar - UhrForum - Seite 3


----------



## Djk949

#20 bought! Maurice emailed me and said lucky I paid when I did as only 3 are left!


----------



## Djk949

cleaver said:


> User H. Solo wrote in the german watch forum "Uhrforum" that the watch will be built due to a lot of pre-orders but without the Steinhart logo on the dial :-s. Hmmm...
> 
> Steinhart Arctic & pacific Ocean by Aramar - UhrForum - Seite 3


That's fine by me. I think I'd rather have the ARAMAR logo anyway


----------



## mr_sundstrom

This is all very nerv wrecking... As my first pre order, I have nothing to compare to, but all the rumors around this particular watch will make my hairs grey!
Have I been naive to think this would go smooth?
I ordered a watch thought to be a Steinhart, and may end up with a watch built by Steinhart but that Steinhart won't stand for? :-s


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

mr_sundstrom said:


> This is all very nerv wrecking... As my first pre order, I have nothing to compare to, but all the rumors around this particular watch will make my hairs grey!
> Have I been naive to think this would go smooth?
> I ordered a watch thought to be a Steinhart, and may end up with a watch built by Steinhart but that Steinhart won't stand for? :-s


I paid by Paypal so I'm not worried. If I don't get what was advertised then I'll be sorted out with a refund.

I can't imagine we'll end up with a "re-badged" Steinhart though as surely Aramar know they'd have a 100 strong problem on their hands as a result. Well, 99 strong if we discount Djk949 ;-)


----------



## Aramar

Hi everyone,

Just one watch left at this moment and I close the pre-order!

I had a long conversation with Günther Steinhart today. There is some good news to share with all of you (and of course like in any project some bad.....) The good news is that all the 100 watches will be made! 100% sure, Günther confirmed to me. And yes, this is going to be a very special watch. We both thought that snowflake hands would be available, but we were wrong. So now they will make in Switzerland these hands especially for this watch only. This will become a truely unique watch so to say. But on the bad end, this only will take 8 weeks to make Steinhart told me today. He informed me that he will try and do his outmost to speed things up, but the watch will be most likely ready in May. He tries to speed it up to April he said, so let's hope he can do so, but May is most likely.

Since the watch is actually very, very custom made he made an offer to me today. He asked me if I would be interested in swapping the Logo's. So the word Aramar and eventually the Logo would be small, same size as the Steinhart word and logo, on the dial and the Steinhart Logo would be big on the back. Something like Made by Steinhart in Switzerland. It looks like it would be something like the first Bell & Ross watches made by Sinn. You all can believe this is very appealing to me!!!! But, and that is a strange thing, how did this end up here? Steinhart informed me that he will let his watch designer make the proposal with the Aramar logo on the dial and Steinhart logo on the back. And then I can have a good look to it if I like it or not. Some people in Uhrforum are really well informed..... There is also a reason Steinhart wants to do this, like a mentioned before he got complaints from other dealers about this 100 pcs. watch for Aramar (he also got the same complaints in 2011 for the Horlogeforum 2011 Limited Edition which I designed, some dealers were offended that they could not buy this watch!). So by putting Aramar on the dial it more looks like an Aramar watch. For those who are afraid of what they get, or that Steinhart does not stand behind it's watch, it's still going to be *100% a Steinhart watch*, built form the same parts as the other Ocean 1 series, same ETA movements, 300 m waterproof, 2 year full warranty via Steinhart, Steinhart box and papers etc. etc. And the design and colours of the Snowflake remain 100% intact. The only thing that might change is the word Steinhart into Aramar. To me, like you can imagine, this would be pretty cool!! If I have more info on this (or better a pic) be sure that I will post it here first.


----------



## vbluep51

I can understand the appeal of having the Aramar logo instead of steinhart to you, but I would like to have steinhart logo on the dial. Hopefully the dial design does not change.


----------



## Djk949

Sounds good Maurice! Like I said before - I'd rather have the ARAMAR logo on the dial - after all, it's your project. But a very nice touch to have Steinhart on the back as they do have a great reputation for putting together solid watches.


----------



## cptdean

In my opinion, this watch wouldn't exist but for the efforts of Aramar, so I'm perfectly fine with their name on the dial. And I appreciate still having the Steinhart name, even on the back, as that will help reflect the quality that went into it. I'm buying this watch because it is the ONLY quality blue Snowflake homage on the market, and it will be worth every penny of cost and hour of wait.


----------



## anonsurfer

I too think it might look good with the Aramar logo, also more unique. Can't wait to see the proposed dial and case back designs.


----------



## Djk949

I think this calls for a poll!


----------



## rossi46vr

"I paid by Paypal so I'm not worried. If I don't get what was advertised then I'll be sorted out with a refund."

I think that's only good for 45 days, after that PayPal don't want to know !!!
How about making a drawing of how each dial will look, one steinhart & one aramar. At least that way buyers can decide sooner rather than later if they still want to proceed.


----------



## DMI07

The Aramar Dial will be very unique with Steini Logo on the back!
But what happens to the crown? Is it still Steinhart branded?

I got yesterday Number 98/100

Ciao Daniel from Germany


----------



## Alex.C

I'm not dead-set against the Aramar logo, but it would need to be considerably smaller than it is on their other branded watches. I also dislike the large blocky font used: Aramar would look much better than the current ARAMAR. Food for thought.


----------



## JSal

Djk949 said:


> I think this calls for a poll!





Alex.C said:


> I'm not dead-set against the Aramar logo, but it would need to be considerably smaller than it is on their other branded watches. I also dislike the large blocky font used: Aramar would look much better than the current ARAMAR. Food for thought.


Honestly guys... This is NOT up to us... If you want the watch, great... If you now changed your mind and you don't... Then ask for a refund, as I'm sure there will be someone quick to take your place.

Keep in mind this project was not started as a Custom WUS Forum project where we would tell the manufacturer what we like and design the watch.

Which ever way this goes I think this will be one HOT, and Sought After watch on the secondary market. The 100 of us where were lucky enough to get in on this will be very happy we did.

Worst case scenario is when you finally get the watch if you you are unhappy... You will be able to flip it to another member who was not so lucky to get in on this deal and you will get your money back in a heartbeat.


----------



## dinder1

I personally am just fine with having Aramar on the dial, I would still like to see a rendering of it though.


----------



## Aramar

I just closed the pre-order. This will be a great watch, I am sure about that. The Steinhart logo will also be on the crown. Once I get the design in from the watchdesigner of Steinhart with the Aramar logo on the dial I will post it here. Thanks for all the positive comment so far on my name on the dial, feels good to me!


----------



## Kutusov

I'm all in for the Aramar logo! It would set it even more apart from the other Steinharts I own and it would end Maurice problems with other sellers. So yes please.


----------



## JSal

Kutusov said:


> I'm all in for the Aramar logo! It would set it even more apart from the other Steinharts I own and it would end Maurice problems with other sellers. So yes please.


That's the spirit... Also everyone should remember that this was Maurice's idea. Just put yourself in his place for only a moment. Can you imagine how proud he must feel. Gunter and Maurice are both amazing people.

Here is a picture of what Maurice's "current logo" looks like. As he has stated already, Steinhart's Designer is going to shrink it and do what they feel is necessary for it to make the watch look right. I have total confidents in Maurice, Gunter and his staff...


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

rossi46vr said:


> I think that's only good for 45 days, after that PayPal don't want to know !!!


You're right, but hopefully the redesign with the Aramar logo will be posted long before my 45 days expire. And even if it's longer than 45 days, I'm sure Maurice is a stand-up guy and will offer a refund without Paypal intervention should I require one.

On the subject of the logo, I haven't had any knowledge of Aramar before this joint project, but wouldn't have a problem with their logo on the watch. It would definitely have to be smaller than their other models though (which seems to be the plan) to stop it overpowering that superb dial.


----------



## anonsurfer

JSal said:


> Keep in mind this project was not started as a Custom WUS Forum project where we would tell the manufacturer what we like and design the watch.


Agreed, but I would like to see the dial and case back designs so I can be sure this is still something I want (which I am sure it will be).


----------



## Kutusov

And let me just add that that would address a small design issue I had with this homage. The upper side of the dial looked a big naked compared to the Tudor, where you have the logo and two lines of text below that. It seemed to me from the start that a line of text from the lower side of the dial should move up to balance it. So, logo and Aramar text fixes that for me! 

Let me say it again! Yes pretty please!!!


----------



## Uwe W.

I'm mystified by those who are baulking at the use of the Aramar name on the dial. It's a custom order watch that is only available through a specific AD; it only makes sense to have the AD's name on it. The Steinhart name will appear elsewhere, so there's no mistaking that it isn't a Steinhart watch. If you ask me, having the Aramar name on the dial will only make it more of a collector's item in the future. But, as has already been said, there will be others waiting to take your place if you decide to back out.


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

Uwe W. said:


> I'm mystified by those who are baulking at the use of the Aramar name on the dial...
> 
> ...it only makes sense to have the AD's name on it.


You're mystified that people want to keep their options open when faced with a fairly major change in the product they paid for?

I'm mystified by your mystification.

Yes it makes sense to have the AD's name on the watch, which is why it already did have their name on it in the original design. But this is a watch being discussed in the Steinhart forum, frequented by Steinhart fans (among others) and surely likely to contain people who would rather the Steinhart name on the front of their watch.


----------



## Uwe W.

thekitkatshuffler said:


> people want to keep their options open when faced with a fairly major change in the product they paid for?


Major change? Well, it is a pre-order watch, one that only has suggested renderings of what the finished model would look like, so realistically it shouldn't come as a shock that some changes would be made. I would understand people being upset if they ordered a watch that had already been built based on photos of it, and then when it arrived, found out that the watch was different from the watch in those photos.



thekitkatshuffler said:


> I'm mystified by your mystification.


I'm mystified by your mystification concerning my mystification. 



thekitkatshuffler said:


> Yes it makes sense to have the AD's name on the watch, which is why it already did have their name on it in the original design. But this is a watch being discussed in the Steinhart forum, frequented by Steinhart fans (among others) and surely likely to contain people who would rather the Steinhart name on the front of their watch.


True, but it's still a Steinhart watch. And I don't see how having the Aramar name on the front would make it any less a Steinhart watch. Wouldn't those who are real enthusiasts of the Steinhart brand name find it pretty cool to have a model in their collection with this type of a variation? Apparently Steinhart fans in other forums think so.

We can disagree on this point all we want, but at the end of the day _IF_ the Aramar name actually appears on the dial, those who don't like it have the option of cancelling their order and getting a refund.


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

Uwe W. said:


> I'm mystified by your mystification concerning my mystification.


I'm glad I can retain a certain mystique heading into my 30s! ;-)

I think we're in pretty close agreement on the whole thing to be honest. As I've already said, I don't have a problem with a suitably re-proportioned Aramar logo on the dial of my #7 pre-order, but I think anyone who does have a problem with what remains a visual aspect of the design is only right to say as much.

The quick vanishment of the 100 available pieces is certainly testament to the queue of people willing to step in for any that become available again.


----------



## shogun

With all due respect, I like the design and the Steinhart logo, but if it is going to Aramar I am still going with it. However, if the name is not such important then, would anyone buy "Rolex" if it says "China" instead of Rolex? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Uwe W.

thekitkatshuffler said:


> I'm glad I can retain a certain mystique heading into my 30s!


Heading into your 30s?!?! Wish I had been collecting watches when I was that age, of course back then I was collecting something else, can't remember what it was now...
oh yeah, ulcers and debt.


----------



## Kutusov

shogun said:


> With all due respect, I like the design and the Steinhart logo, but if it is going to Aramar I am still going with it. However, if the name is not such important then, would anyone buy "Rolex" if it says "China" instead of Rolex? Just my 2 cents.


I don't get that... you mean a Rolex with made in China? Then it wouldn't be a Rolex but a fake, so yes, I wouldn't buy it. If you mean it's still an authentic Rolex but says China instead, then it has to be for a very good reason and might end up being like a Comex that costs fortunes nowadays. I mean, it's not a random thing...


----------



## Uwe W.

shogun said:


> With all due respect, I like the design and the Steinhart logo, but if it is going to Aramar I am still going with it. However, if the name is not such important then, would anyone buy "Rolex" if it says "China" instead of Rolex? Just my 2 cents.


I don't think anyone suggested that the name is not important. It's more a case of where a name appears that has importance to this disagreement of opinions.


----------



## Djk949

On another note...is the dial going to read "200m" or "300m"? It's hard for me to discern from his website posting - "...due to vintage reasons". I do understand though that it will be 300m water resistant.


----------



## tatt169

The current line up of Oceans never really appealed to me , so when this one came up (many thanks to 'vbluep51' for the heads up btw) i pretty much went straight in for it, 350 euros for this watch is a steal! For me just knowing the watch WILL be made is enough for me. To all those worrying , come May time you will wonder why you got so worked up over it in the first place


----------



## DMI07

On the dial is 200 meters like the old watches.
like the Steinhart ocean vintage military. 200 meters on the dial 300 at the back,

the case is the ocean one case its good for 300 meters.

ciao Daniel


----------



## 3009972

I've already secured mine days ago. 

The main reasons were that I wanted a watch with that look and feel. What appealed me was the blue dial, the snow flake hands and the bezel. I'm very pleased that it will be an ETA for that price and knowing that Steinhart will stand behind it.

For the logo name and design, here are my 2 cents:

I will be absolutely delighted to have Amarar's name and logo on the watch and a mention that it was produced by Seinhart on the case back. I do work in marketing and, to my knowledge, it's incredibly rare that a product or ad is put on sale or display upon the 1st draft.

Since it's going to be Aramar's logo on the watch, let's make sure that it will be a limited piece that will be envied by those who didn't get a chance to pre-order it and those who might want a refund. The watch I would like to see as the final product would have:

Aramar's embossed logo on the dial, not just printed.
The crown signed with Aramar's logo.
A unique caseback design. Something that will fit the naming of Arctic Ocean an the Steinhart signature.
All the rest should stay the same. Even if I'm really not fond of Date Magnifier Sapphire's.

Even if there are extra costs due to the changes that will occur until Maurice decides what the final product will be, just send me a money request that I will be happy to oblige to.


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Like Uwe W. said some pages back.. That which is some mans rumor is another mans truth.
I tried to read and understand what H Solo wrote in the German watch forum, and it sounded to him like the steinhart logo on the dial was a complete no go. On the other hand aramar claims to have a choice of dials..

Now I'm not against the aramar logo on the dial. I was just a little surprised.
As I stated before, this is my first pre order and I have no idea of how the cogs are supposed to turn during such a process. 
Since the start I have been under the impression that the design was cleared by Gunther.

So what have we got when we add things up?
An AD who presents awesome design of a brand we all love, and claims we have green light from Augsburg.
A steinhart designer that claims the watches are mere suggestions of design, and the watches may not come to life.
The pacific is cancelled due to lack of interest, (and shortage of ETA movements)?
Another _random dude_ _(edited due to ignorance)_ that confirms the Arctic Ocean, without the Steinhart logo.
An AD who says he will get two dial suggestions from Augsburg in the near future, and the finished product will be delayed at least twice the time.

If there is something I've learned in this thread, it is never to take a forum post as the complete truth.

However it turns out I am confident that aramar and the Steinhart team will make this project into something beautiful!
Thanks Maurice for your activity in the thread, and your exceptionally fast email replying! May this watch be what you want it to be!


----------



## Schneider4512

I ordered my watch about a week ago and haven't been on this thread since. So is it definite that the Aramar logo will be on the watch? I'm not really a fan of this idea. Also, I thought things would be completed in 6-8 weeks but now it looks like we are looking at May?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Uwe W.

mr_sundstrom said:


> Another employee at Steinhart that confirms the Arctic Ocean, without the Steinhart logo.


If you're referring to H. Solo in this comment, just for the record he's not an employee of Steinhart.

At this point I'd only be concerned with what Maurice (Aramar) has to say on the subject as ultimately he's the one who is selling these watches and is financially on the hook for them. And as such, he has to account for his promises and comments concerning the watch, and not those being made by others.


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Uwe W. said:


> If you're referring to H. Solo in this comment, just for the record he's not an employee of Steinhart.
> 
> At this point I'd only be concerned with what Maurice (Aramar) has to say on the subject as ultimately he's the one who is selling these watches and is financially on the hook for them. And as such, he has to account for his promises and comments concerning the watch, and not those being made by others.


Man, you are as wise as master Yoda!


----------



## Sail944

vbluep51 said:


> I can understand the appeal of having the Aramar logo instead of steinhart to you, but I would like to have steinhart logo on the dial. Hopefully the dial design does not change.


I agree...

well it looks like those last 3 have been spoken for, though according to the aramar website!


----------



## Schneider4512

Sail944 said:


> I agree...
> 
> well it looks like those last 3 have been spoken for, though according to the aramar website!


I also agree with having the Steinhart logo on the dial.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## petethegreek

Alex.C said:


> I'm not dead-set against the Aramar logo, but it would need to be considerably smaller than it is on their other branded watches. I also dislike the large blocky font used: Aramar would look much better than the current ARAMAR. Food for thought.


I agree with Alex C. I am Ok with Aramar's name on it, but I am picturing a _much _better font size and lettering that compliments the watch's historical significance, design and gives Maurice a 'plug' for making it all happen (lest we forget). Perhaps script...? No logo? Who knows but the suspense is going to keep us all tuned in, that's for sure.

Some of us might want it to say "Tudor", but that ain't happening, and frankly neither does any of the purchasers who don't have $3K to fork over on the name. Last time I checked, Steinhart is a German company and let's face it, Germans design some pretty great things (ie Porche, need I say more)...I have confidence in Maurice and the designers at Steinhart.

Also noteworthy is the name 'Aramar' is also shorter than the name 'Steinhart', so the dial will be less cluttered with the name.


----------



## Sail944

petethegreek said:


> I agree with Alex C. I am Ok with Aramar's name on it, but I am picturing a _much _better font size and lettering that compliments the watch's historical significance, design and gives Maurice a 'plug' for making it all happen (lest we forget). Perhaps script...? No logo? Who knows but the suspense is going to keep us all tuned in, that's for sure.
> 
> Some of us might want it to say "Tudor", but that ain't happening, and frankly neither does any of the purchasers who don't have $3K to fork over on the name. Last time I checked, Steinhart is a German company and let's face it, Germans design some pretty great things (ie Porche, need I say more)...I have confidence in Maurice and the designers at Steinhart.
> 
> Also noteworthy is the name 'Aramar' is also shorter than the name 'Steinhart', so the dial will be less cluttered with the name.


Some very good points! Can't wait to keep checking in and patiently wait for some more pics, or even photoshops!


----------



## anonsurfer

Schneider4512 said:


> I also agree with having the Steinhart logo on the dial.


Wait a while and you might get what you want. Pure conjecture but I think there will also be a Steinhart version of this watch.

If the Aramar logo is similar in style and size as the Steinhart logo, as Maurice stated it would be, I think it will look great.


----------



## vbluep51

What makes you say there will be a Steinhart version of this watch. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anonsurfer

vbluep51 said:


> What makes you say there will be a Steinhart version of this watch.


Like I said, pure conjecture. I just process the data and come to my own conclusions. Please don't take anything I say too seriously


----------



## dowsing

This thread certainly got busy! I'd prefer Steinhart on the dial, though I'd still be happy with Aramar on it instead. After all as Maurice said it will be the same watch, just different branding on the face.

The only thing that I would like changed is it to have _*300m=990ft*_ instead of 200m to reflect the actual specs of the watch.

I look forward to the seeing the mock ups with Aramar on the dial.

Now I just need to think what strap would be best for it while I wait. Anyone got any ideas what would look best?


----------



## cleaver

dowsing said:


> The only thing that I would like changed is it to have _*300m=990ft*_ instead of 200m to reflect the actual specs of the watch.


|>|>|>


----------



## mr_sundstrom

dowsing said:


> Now I just need to think what strap would be best for it while I wait. Anyone got any ideas what would look best?


This is what I consider mandatory.
A navy blue nato, a brown leather nato, a light brown leather strap, with vintage feel..


----------



## Djk949

cleaver said:


> |>|>|>


Agreed x 100!

Planning on putting a President style steel strap on mine.


----------



## cptdean

Now this thread is back on track! I may even go all crazy and get blue stitching, like in Medphred's photo:


----------



## anonsurfer

mr_sundstrom said:


> A navy blue nato..


Yep, something like this ...


----------



## anonsurfer

anonsurfer said:


> Yep, something like this ...


Navy NATO on a blue dial looks great ...


----------



## Sail944

I'm thinking a jubilee may look nice if I could figure out how to do the end links... Or maybe even shark mesh?



dowsing said:


> This thread certainly got busy! I'd prefer Steinhart on the dial, though I'd still be happy with Aramar on it instead. After all as Maurice said it will be the same watch, just different branding on the face.
> 
> The only thing that I would like changed is it to have _*300m=990ft*_ instead of 200m to reflect the actual specs of the watch.
> 
> I look forward to the seeing the mock ups with Aramar on the dial.
> 
> Now I just need to think what strap would be best for it while I wait. Anyone got any ideas what would look best?


----------



## cleaver

This is my favourite one


----------



## peatnick

Uwe W. said:


> Heading into your 30s?!?! Wish I had been collecting watches when I was that age, of course back then I was collecting something else, can't remember what it was now...
> oh yeah, ulcers and debt.


Vaguely remember my thirties, debt, kidney stones and a few kids happened, thanks to geography and demographics my debt's been paid. A good urologist has the stones in check too! Still working on parenting skills...

Now my twenties are a total blur, my only recourse there is to check with one of my sisters, my brothers were just as bad as me....



Aramar said:


> I just closed the pre-order. This will be a great watch, I am sure about that. The Steinhart logo will also be on the crown. Once I get the design in from the watchdesigner of Steinhart with the Aramar logo on the dial I will post it here. Thanks for all the positive comment so far on my name on the dial, feels good to me!


Nothing beats the satisfaction of earned recognition, happily this will be the second Aramar Steinhart in my modest collection, if only I had hoped on the Dutch Forum GMT last year . . .










The blue NATO or shark mesh options are appealing but already have those options in my strap drawer










The chunky leather looks pretty nice too, not sure I'd go all the way with blue stitching, maybe a bit plainer to make the watch design stand out?










However under no circumstance should any option other than the bracelet be "standard", one of my favorite aspects of the 4 Steinhart Ocean's in my collection is the quality of their bracelets!

On a practical note, since the 100 Arctic Oceans are all going to WIS's how about drilled lugs so we can swap between looks simply and easily? Current design doesn't have them...


----------



## mr_sundstrom

+1 on drilled lugs! 

A quick question. What's the deal with the super high crystals on early submariners? Is it plexi, mineral or sapphire? Does it serve a purpose? 
I like it! 
It looks bold..


----------



## peatnick

mr_sundstrom said:


> +1 on drilled lugs!
> 
> A quick question. What's the deal with the super high crystals on early submariners? Is it plexi, mineral or sapphire? Does it serve a purpose?
> I like it!
> It looks bold..


They're plexi, think shape was meant to resist atmospheric pressure encountered whilst diving?


----------



## Alex.C

Drilled lugs would be great... But I'm guessing they wouldn't be possible since this watch will be using the existing Ocean One casing. Just a hunch. I suppose they could all be literally drilled but that seems to be a costly option.


----------



## Djk949

Remember this isn't a WUS project asking for our input. This is designed and done. The only thing that came up was the logo and emblem exchange. That's not even up to us either - it's a business decision between Aramar and Steinhart. We can ask for whatever we want but it won't happen.


----------



## Alex.C

Djk949 said:


> Remember this isn't a WUS project asking for our input. This is designed and done. The only thing that came up was the logo and emblem exchange. That's not even up to us either - it's a business decision between Aramar and Steinhart. We can ask for whatever we want but it won't happen.


This pretty much sums it up.

I think most of us are just engaging in a bit of fun "what if." in any event this watch will most likely be terrific.


----------



## peatnick

Djk949 said:


> Remember this isn't a WUS project asking for our input. This is designed and done. The only thing that came up was the logo and emblem exchange. That's not even up to us either - it's a business decision between Aramar and Steinhart. *We can ask for whatever we want* but it won't happen.


As we say in NYC, shy as we are, it never hurts to ask!

Maybe if enough folks were interested in a certain strap option or drilled lugs H's Rutten & Steinhart, astute businessmen they are, may offer these options additional cost?


----------



## Djk949

Alex.C said:


> This pretty much sums it up.
> 
> I think most of us are just engaging in a bit of fun "what if." in any event this watch will most likely be terrific.


In that case - I want an acrylic crystal !


----------



## Alex.C

Djk949 said:


> In that case - I want an acrylic crystal !


Yeah, that would be pretty amazing.


----------



## peatnick

Djk949 said:


> In that case - I want an acrylic crystal !


+1, just like my vintage red Ocean 1


----------



## Kutusov

Ok, if it's up for debate (I know it isn't... ;-))... Aramar logo, two lines of text on top side of the dial (Aramar and below Arctic Ocean), WHITE C1 lume, two lines of text on the lower side of the dial.  

Oh, and ditch the ETA and fit it with a Miyota 9015 :-d:-d


----------



## bigwatch13

Sail944 said:


> I'm thinking a jubilee may look nice if I could figure out how to do the end links... Or maybe even shark mesh?


Maybe you guys can get an End link made. Someone in the Dive forum had some made for his Rollies and Tudors I think. 100 Arama watches and maybe also the guys who owns Oceans and Ovms, I am sure this can be done. It will look absolutely stunning on leather and rubber, especially with the gap covered! 
Someone should start a new thread after tracking down the person who does the End Links! Good Luck.


----------



## mr_sundstrom

A plain black rubber strap would look cool on the Arctic Ocean I think!


----------



## Kutusov

Mine won't leave the excellent Steinhart steel bracelet EVER!! Non of my other 3 Oceans did, neither will this :-d


----------



## tatt169

That Tudor on the mesh looks very sharp :think:


----------



## bellamy

Djk949 said:


> Remember this isn't a WUS project asking for our input. This is designed and done. The only thing that came up was the logo and emblem exchange. That's not even up to us either - it's a business decision between Aramar and Steinhart. We can ask for whatever we want but it won't happen.


you bring up a good point. this is not a custom project and we cannot ask for whatever we want.

On the other hand, however, do remember that the rest of us here "agreed" to pay the stated amount for the watch that was provided on the first post, with the Steinhart logo and wordings on the dial. If I really wanted Aramar to be on the face of the watch, I'd have just gotten one of his watches that was made by him. Personally, if this watch is going to have "Aramar" on its dial, then I'll be backing out and request a refund.

**Maurice is a nice guy to deal with though. I would not hesitate to do business with him in future! :-!


----------



## Fullers1845

dowsing said:


> Now I just need to think what strap would be best for it while I wait. Anyone got any ideas what would look best?





mr_sundstrom said:


> This is what I consider mandatory.
> A navy blue nato, a brown leather nato, a light brown leather strap, with vintage feel..


I have a sturdy grey NATO waiting for mine. Sort of a French M.N. look...










(Pic borrowed from Scubawatch.org.)

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Djk949

bellamy said:


> you bring up a good point. this is not a custom project and we cannot ask for whatever we want.
> 
> On the other hand, however, do remember that the rest of us here "agreed" to pay the stated amount for the watch that was provided on the first post, with the Steinhart logo and wordings on the dial. If I really wanted Aramar to be on the face of the watch, I'd have just gotten one of his watches that was made by him. Personally, if this watch is going to have "Aramar" on its dial, then I'll be backing out and request a refund.
> 
> **Maurice is a nice guy to deal with though. I would not hesitate to do business with him in future! :-!


To each his own, but that does baffle me. I could understand more if this was supposed to have a higher end name on it, like say Fortis or Oris, but then was changed to a lesser known name. But, although I do respect Steinhart and their work, their name on the dial doesn't add more value to this watch - IMHO. This will prove evident on the resale market when someone inevitably unloads one of these.


----------



## Djk949

BTW - I don't think anyone of us are buying this for the name on the dial, but for the homage awesomeness!!!!


----------



## vbluep51

The name on the dial is/was one of the reasons I pre-ordered this watch. What if Steinhart decides to sell this watch later on under his name with his logo on the dial. At that time Aramar logo on the dial and the number on the case back would have no value.


----------



## macleod1979

Agreed


----------



## Draygo

vbluep51 said:


> The name on the dial is/was one of the reasons I pre-ordered this watch. What if Steinhart decides to sell this watch later on under his name with his logo on the dial. At that time Aramar logo on the dial and the number on the case back would have no value.


Not sure that I agree with this assertion. Surely it will make it even more of a Limited Edition as I assume there will only ever be 100 of the Aramar version, with an open-ended supply of Steinhart versions.

BTW, I'm hoping that Gunther will love the result so much, he'll produce a white lumed, black dial version of his own...

#29


----------



## anonsurfer

vbluep51 said:


> The name on the dial is/was one of the reasons I pre-ordered this watch. What if Steinhart decides to sell this watch later on under his name with his logo on the dial. At that time Aramar logo on the dial and the number on the case back would have no value.


As I stated earlier in this thread I do think we'll see a Steinhart version of this watch. I don't agree that the Aramar version "would have no value", it would be more unique. For me, I need to see the final dial design before deciding whether or not to proceed. I don't like the fact that this watch went from being a done deal and shipping in 6-8 weeks to something else that will take 12-16 weeks.

Aramar, can you give us an update as to when we might see the revised dial and case back designs?


----------



## Schneider4512

anonsurfer said:


> As I stated earlier in this thread I do think we'll see a Steinhart version of this watch. I don't agree that the Aramar version "would have no value", it would be more unique. For me, I need to see the final dial design before deciding whether or not to proceed. I don't like the fact that this watch went from being a done deal and shipping in 6-8 weeks to something else that will take 12-16 weeks.
> 
> Aramar, can you give us an update as to when we might see the revised dial and case back designs?


I agree 100%, I would really like an update on things

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Not sure that I agree with this assertion. Surely it will make it even more of a Limited Edition as I assume there will only ever be 100 of the Aramar version, with an open-ended supply of Steinhart versions.
> 
> BTW, I'm hoping that Gunther will love the result so much, he'll produce a white lumed, black dial version of his own...
> 
> #29


Damn it Dave!!! You're ruining my priority list and budget!! Black and white snowflake??? I probably would had to have that one too!


----------



## Dre

Kutusov said:


> Oh, and ditch the ETA and fit it with a Miyota 9015 :-d:-d


I'll say no to that. If it had a 9015 I would not have preordered one. The one 9015 powered watch I owned (now gone) had a fairly noisy rotor and it freewheeled in 1 direction. Which led to the watch wobble, like a Valjoux 7750, only not so strongly. Can't say I'm a huge fan of that movement. Decidedly a personal bias though.

Anyhow, back to on-topic. I'd be interested in a jubilee / presidential style bracelet for this watch for sure. I find those incredibly comfortable. In the meantime, my 22mm blue nato and collection of 22mm leather straps await patiently.


----------



## Kutusov

Dre said:


> I'll say no to that. If it had a 9015 I would not have preordered one. The one 9015 powered watch I owned (now gone) had a fairly noisy rotor and it freewheeled in 1 direction. Which led to the watch wobble, like a Valjoux 7750, only not so strongly. Can't say I'm a huge fan of that movement. Decidedly a personal bias though.


Proof that I'm not a WIS! I never notice those things at all! :-x


----------



## vbluep51

Since some people rather have the STEINHART logo on the dial than people who don't care what logo is on the dial, I think the dial should not be changed.


----------



## rossi46vr

vbluep51 said:


> Since some people rather have the STEINHART logo on the dial than people who don't care what logo is on the dial, I think the dial should not be changed.


Agreed


----------



## Djk949

I for one would rather have ARAMAR on the dial.


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Damn it Dave!!! You're ruining my priority list and budget!! Black and white snowflake??? I probably would had to have that one too!


Budget? Don't go there!


----------



## jantje.vlaam

what a thread, i just read all 24 pages of it. I bought my number 41 last sunday. It's a present for myself, will be 41 this year. 

I was surprised to hear that the name and logo of Steinhart would be taken of and be replaced with Aramars logo and name. At first i thought to cancel it, but after spending a hour reading this thread i would like to see renderings first.


----------



## dowsing

How about a compromise?

Either

*Steinmar*

or

*Arahart

*;-)


----------



## Alex.C

dowsing said:


> How about a compromise?
> 
> Either
> 
> *Steinmar*
> 
> or
> 
> *Arahart
> 
> *;-)


Riiiight I'm sure that'll happen ;-{)


----------



## Kutusov

Bit hopeless, this logo discussion... so far, the watch is what you saw. If there's an alternative, Maurice will decide, not us. If you are not happy with the decision and decide to back off the deal (I assume you can back off), I think there's lots of people gritting their teeth and waiting for the opportunity to take your place. Simple as that and no two ways about it.

And yes, give me an Aramar logo right about the size of the Tudor one ;-):-d


----------



## Sail944

jantje.vlaam said:


> what a thread, i just read all 24 pages of it. I bought my number 41 last sunday. It's a present for myself, will be 41 this year.
> 
> I was surprised to hear that the name and logo of Steinhart would be taken of and be replaced with Aramars logo and name. At first i thought to cancel it, but after spending a hour reading this thread i would like to see renderings first.


Hopefully they deliver before you turn 42! Haha


----------



## bellamy

anonsurfer said:


> As I stated earlier in this thread I do think we'll see a Steinhart version of this watch. I don't agree that the Aramar version "would have no value", it would be more unique. For me, I need to see the final dial design before deciding whether or not to proceed. I don't like the fact that this watch went from being a done deal and shipping in 6-8 weeks to something else that will take 12-16 weeks.
> 
> Aramar, can you give us an update as to when we might see the revised dial and case back designs?


Agreed. Would prefer to have an update to the revised dial and case back designs! However, I think Maurice here is getting tied up with Steinhart themselves on the final decision. That itself would probably take a few weeks I guess. So let's give the team some room to breathe and I'm sure Maurice/Steinhart would sort things out eventually!

I'm okay with waiting 12-16 weeks for our watch to be delivered to us(if it's gonna take that long). Heck I'm still waiting for an update for one of my higher-end swiss watches..it's been with the manufacturer for two months and so far I've heard nothing! x.x



Kutusov said:


> Bit hopeless, this logo discussion... so far, the watch is what you saw. If there's an alternative, Maurice will decide, not us. If you are not happy with the decision and decide to back off the deal (I assume you can back off), I think there's lots of people gritting their teeth and waiting for the opportunity to take your place. Simple as that and no two ways about it.
> 
> And yes, give me an Aramar logo right about the size of the Tudor one ;-):-d


I'll definitely back off and request for a refund. Would prefer having Steinhart on the dial any day. Hmmm.. if "Aramar" would to be reflected on the dial, I'm not so sure if there'd still be as many people waiting to jump onto the wagon. That's just how I feel though. Regardless, this seems to be pretty exciting and let's see what the outcome would be! b-)


----------



## AlphaWolf777

If Steinhart does release a version of this watch I will have to buy it. If not, it might not be that hard to find them 2nd hand on the sales forum. I have something else much more expensive in my sights right now though...


----------



## Kutusov

AlphaWolf777 said:


> If Steinhart does release a version of this watch I will have to buy it. If not, it might not be that hard to find them 2nd hand on the sales forum. I have something else much more expensive in my sights right now though...


Can you people stop about the Steinhart version??? Black and white?? You think money grow on trees do'ya?? :-d


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Kutusov said:


> Can you people stop about the Steinhart version??? Black and white?? You think money grow on trees do'ya?? :-d


The reason I am excited for a Steinhart version is because I doubt that by the time I have enough money to afford the Aramar one that they'd still be available...

Whereas if Steinhart makes one, then it will undoubtedly be available in larger numbers and for a long amount of time like the Ocean One series.


----------



## 3009972

Feels like the calm before the storm....

All awaiting the new draft...


----------



## DKUKmini

I am feeling that I was slightly misled into handing my money over.


----------



## Kutusov

DKUKmini said:


> I am feeling that I was slightly misled into handing my money over.


This always helps me with those feelings...










:-d ;-)


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

DKUKmini said:


> I am feeling that I was slightly misled into handing my money over.


Despite having misgivings of my own, I think this is much too strong an assertion. After all, there's nothing stopping you from getting your money back, and you were paying for an item that doesn't yet exist. The scope for change was always there.


----------



## JSal

DKUKmini said:


> I am feeling that I was slightly misled into handing my money over.


So email Maurice and ask him for a refund. I'm willing to bet he will do it in a heartbeat with no questions asked.
I'm sure he has a list of people waiting for someone to back out.

My guess is you won't back out... So please stop. This watch will look just like the pictures. Does it really make a difference that it will now say Aramar on the front and Steinhart on the back instead of the other way around. The mechanics of the watch, the maker of the watch, and the design of the watch will all remain the same. Except for the name which by the way, is closer in the number of letters to Tudor, than Steinhart is. I think it will asthetically look better with Aramar on the dial.



AlphaWolf777 said:


> *If Steinhart does release a version of this watch I will have to buy it. *If not, it might not be that hard to find them 2nd hand on the sales forum. I have something else much more expensive in my sights right now though...


Steinhart will NEVER release this watch with their name on the dial through the Steinhart website.
This watch is being produced exclusively for Aramar in a limited run of 100 pcs.


----------



## Schneider4512

JSal said:


> So email Maurice and ask him for a refund. I'm willing to bet he will do it in a heartbeat with no questions asked.
> I'm sure he has a list of people waiting for someone to back out.
> 
> My guess is you won't back out... So please stop. This watch will look just like the pictures. Does it really make a difference that it will now say Aramar on the front and Steinhart on the back instead of the other way around. The mechanics of the watch, the maker of the watch, and the design of the watch will all remain the same. Except for the name which by the way, is closer in the number of letters to Tudor, than Steinhart is. I think it will asthetically look better with Aramar on the dial.
> 
> Steinhart will NEVER release this watch with their name on the dial through the Steinhart website.
> This watch is being produced exclusively for Aramar in a limited run of 100 pcs.


It will make a difference because we bought a watch that was suppose to have a Steinhart dial.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cptdean

I don't care if they print "Kraco" on the dial, I'm still buying it.


----------



## JSal

cptdean said:


> I don't care if they print "Kraco" on the dial, I'm still buying it.


ROTFLMAO !!!! Now that's funny stuff.

I'm with you ALL THE WAY !!!

And once again to all the whiners and complainers out there... If you have an issue with the change of names on the dial, then cancel your order and shut up already. 
There are many people just waiting for you to drop out. 
I don't understand why some continue to rant, complain and/or try to come up with solutions as if they actually had a say in this. 
Nothing anyone says will change this watch.
The watch will be made the way you see it. Except Aramar will now be on the dial and Steinhart will now be engraved on the caseback. 
Like it or not. So if you don't like it, then cancel your order. Nobody has a gun to your head saying you must buy it.


----------



## Schneider4512

JSal said:


> ROTFLMAO !!!! Now that's funny stuff.
> 
> I'm with you ALL THE WAY !!!
> 
> And once again to all the whiners and complainers out there... If you have an issue with the change of names on the dial, then cancel your order and shut up already.
> There are many people just waiting for you to drop out.
> I don't understand why some continue to rant, complain and/or try to come up with solutions as if they actually had a say in this.
> Nothing anyone says will change this watch.
> The watch will be made the way you see it. Except Aramar will now be on the dial and Steinhart will now be engraved on the caseback.
> Like it or not. So if you don't like it, then cancel your order. Nobody has a gun to your head saying you must buy it.


Wow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anonsurfer

JSal said:


> So email Maurice and ask him for a refund.


I have emailed him asking for clarification on the design and have not heard back.



JSal said:


> Steinhart will NEVER release this watch with their name on the dial through the Steinhart website.
> This watch is being produced exclusively for Aramar in a limited run of 100 pcs.


Yes, the Aramar version will be limited. There's nothing to stop them making a Tudor homage with their name on it. It seems like a no-brainer business decision. What else are they going to do with all the snow flake hands they need to have custom made for the Aramar watches?


----------



## bellamy

JSal said:


> ROTFLMAO !!!! Now that's funny stuff.
> 
> I'm with you ALL THE WAY !!!
> 
> And once again to all the whiners and complainers out there... If you have an issue with the change of names on the dial, *then cancel your order and shut up already.*
> There are many people just waiting for you to drop out.
> I don't understand why some continue to rant, complain and/or try to come up with solutions as if they actually had a say in this.
> Nothing anyone says will change this watch.
> The watch will be made the way you see it. Except Aramar will now be on the dial and Steinhart will now be engraved on the caseback.
> Like it or not. So if you don't like it, then cancel your order. Nobody has a gun to your head saying you must buy it.


now that's harsh.. keep it cool buddy.. :-!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

JSal said:


> So email Maurice and ask him for a refund. I'm willing to bet he will do it in a heartbeat with no questions asked.
> I'm sure he has a list of people waiting for someone to back out.
> 
> My guess is you won't back out... So please stop. This watch will look just like the pictures. Does it really make a difference that it will now say Aramar on the front and Steinhart on the back instead of the other way around. The mechanics of the watch, the maker of the watch, and the design of the watch will all remain the same. Except for the name which by the way, is closer in the number of letters to Tudor, than Steinhart is. I think it will asthetically look better with Aramar on the dial.
> 
> Steinhart will NEVER release this watch with their name on the dial through the Steinhart website.
> This watch is being produced exclusively for Aramar in a limited run of 100 pcs.


I only care about Steinhart releasing a version of this watch because of the fact that it will be hard to find one of the 100 for sale later on down the road. That's all. How often do you see the white-dialed Pan Am Aramar GMT? Pretty much never. My point.


----------



## cleaver

anonsurfer said:


> I have emailed him asking for clarification on the design and have not heard back.
> 
> Yes, the Aramar version will be limited. There's nothing to stop them making a Tudor homage with their name on it. It seems like a no-brainer business decision. What else are they going to do with all the snow flake hands they need to have custom made for the Aramar watches?


I don't think that Steinhart is ever going to release a Tudor Submariner hommage watch. If he would consider building a Tudor Submariner Watch, why should he bother to put Steinhart on the aramar watch? In the last year most of the new Steinhart watches were not hommages but watches with a new and unique design. I don't know GS personally but i think he is tired of being the rolex hommage guy. The rolex hommage watches are the pillars of his company but imho they are not i'ts future.


----------



## Djk949

Well said cleaver. Look at many successful companies - they start by making items similar to already successful items. Then they make their own original pieces once their name is established. Steinhart is obviously on the road to being their own original entity which someday may be copied by another upstart company. And the cycle goes on...


----------



## Kutusov

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I only care about Steinhart releasing a version of this watch because of the fact that it will be hard to find one of the 100 for sale later on down the road. That's all. How often do you see the white-dialed Pan Am Aramar GMT? Pretty much never. My point.


Oh, that one was an Aramar? I only saw that white GMT once and it was actually for sale. IIRC, the asked price was quite high but no one bought it until the price dropped to more or less the usual price of a second hand black GMT.


----------



## JSal

Schneider4512 said:


> Wow.





bellamy said:


> now that's harsh.. keep it cool buddy.. :-!


Yes it was... My sincere apologies to all as I lost my head momentarily. 
I was frustrated at the amount of people who can't comprehend a simple concept. 
This is NOT a Forum Project Watch where members ask a company to make a specific limited run watch, add their input, and collectively design the watch.

This is a watch that Maurice of Aramar (who is a Steinhart A.D.) came up with an idea based on the Tudor Snowflake & used the Steinhart Ocean as a foundation. Then asked Gunter Steinhart to produce for him. 
Maurice then put them up for "pre-sale" and that's when some glitches came about with the name on the dial.

I won't go into that because it is long and has been explained fully in this thread if everyone takes the time to read it all. This thread is long, but if you pick it up anywhere except the beginning, you will be lost and or uninformed as to the facts.

So it is a simple decision... If you feel that you purchased this watch believing it would have the Steinhart name on the dial and that is NOT satisfactory to you...
Then CANCEL your order... 
Someone from the waiting list who wants this watch but wasn't lucky enough to get their order in before it SOLD OUT will gladly take your place.

This watch will be produced as shown in prior pictures with one exception...

The watch will now say "Aramar" on the dial and Steinhart will be engraved on the case back. Basically it will be the opposite of what the pictures show now.

There will be NO doubt this watch was made by Steinhart for Aramar as the case back will clearly define that, and it will come in the usual Steinhart boxing, with Steinhart warrantee cards and paperwork.

There is nothing to worry about, unless you simpley can't live with the Aramar name on the dial, and like I said earlier... If you don't like it, or can't live with that then cancel your order. It's just that simple...
All the complaining in the world is not going to change anything.
This is NOT our decision... It is between Maurice, Gunter and Gunters Design team.
At this point I think they regret announcing the Pre-Sale and wish they had waited till the watch was already being assmbled and close to delivery.



anonsurfer said:


> I have emailed him asking for clarification on the design and have not heard back.
> Yes, the Aramar version will be limited. *There's nothing to stop them making a Tudor homage with their name on it.* It seems like a no-brainer business decision. *What else are they going to do with all the snow flake hands they need to have custom made for the Aramar watches?*


This is where I believe you are wrong. I would bet Maurice and Gunter have already had this discussion and have agreed that this will be an Aramar Exclusive.
For Steinhart to make this watch and sell it on their website would be a big slap in the face to Maurice and all the customers who bought this watch under the impression it was a limited 100 pcs run. 
With the small but wonderful interaction I have had with Gunter, I don't believe he would do something like that.
He is not just a good busniessman, he is a watch collector and enthusiast himself with a huge heart.

Aramar already has what they call the "White Ocean" that has the Steinhart name on the dial and Aramar on the case back. An homage to the Rolex Explorer. It is a GMT model with a SS Bezel, white dial, Mercedes hands, and Old Radium Lume, and is close to a Steinhart model called the Ocean Vintage GMT. 
The differences are that Steinhart's OVGMT uses a Black Dial, Sword Hands, and has C3 Lume. 
The last difference is that each dial uses a different set of indices.
So while they look similar, they are quite different.
To date, Steinhart has not made an attempt to make an exact copy of the popular Aramar White Ocean and I don't think they ever will.

And for the Snowflake hands... Why do you think they will produce more than they need.
They are making 100 watches... My guess is that they will make 125 sets of hands.
That way they have enough for the run of watch and 25 sets left over for possible repairs/replacements.

*Aramar's "White Ocean"
*








*Steinhart's "Ocean Vintage GMT"*


----------



## JSal

Kutusov said:


> Oh, that one was an Aramar? I only saw that white GMT once and it was actually for sale. IIRC, the asked price was quite high but no one bought it until the price dropped to more or less the usual price of a second hand black GMT.


You must be talking about this one (Steinhart Pan Am Homage) which I believe was an exclusive limited run Dutch Forum Project Watch.

if you look close you can see the GMT hand is directly underneath the minute hand.


----------



## anonsurfer

JSal said:


> So it is a simple decision... If you feel that you purchased this watch believing it would have the Steinhart name on the dial and that is NOT satisfactory to you...


I purchased the watch because it was stated it was a "done deal" and was shipping in 6-8 weeks. The name switch doesn't bother me as much as the fact that the pre-order was misrepresented.

I have no problem with the Aramar name on the watch, it will make it unique. My concern is that Aramar has been silent since all this news was announced. I have emailed and not received a response.

I'll be cancelling if we don't get some info soon.



JSal said:


> This is where I believe you are wrong.


Probably, I have been wrong before 



JSal said:


> And for the Snowflake hands... Why do you think they will produce more than they need.
> They are making 100 watches... My guess is that they will make 125 sets of hands.


You are probably right. I am not in the watch biz but I am in manufacturing. For me the biggest cost for new parts is the set up/tooling. If it were me, I would run a bunch because the incremental cost is minimal even if I have no immediate need for the extra parts. In other words, it costs about the same to run 1000+ pieces as it does for 100, so why not run thousands?


----------



## Kutusov

JSal said:


> You must be talking about this one which I believe was an exclusive limited run Dutch Forum Project Watch.
> 
> if you look close you can see the GMT hand is directly underneath the minute hand.
> 
> View attachment 949401


Yeap, that one! So it's not an Aramar then... I thought it had to be because AFAIK it's not depicted on Steinhart's site unlike some other forum projects like the Russian forum Black Sea and such...

It didn't went for extra money when I saw it for sale but then again it's very close to regular GMT, except for the dial. As a black pepsi GMT owner that was a strong enough reason not to get it, even when the price dropped.


----------



## JSal

anonsurfer said:


> I purchased the watch because it was stated it was a "done deal" and was shipping in 6-8 weeks. The name switch doesn't bother me as much as the fact that the pre-order was misrepresented.
> 
> I have no problem with the Aramar name on the watch, it will make it unique. My concern is that Aramar has been silent since all this news was announced. I have emailed and not received a response.
> 
> I'll be cancelling if we don't get some info soon.


Ahhh... Like I said before, go back and read the WHOLE thread... Every Post... You will see that Maurice has posted and explained... 
His screen name is "Aramar" and he has given details as to the changes and also stated the new projected delivery window.

The original projected date of 6-8 weeks was not posted to be deceitful... It was at that time what Maurice and Gunter believed 
would be the estimated delivery date.

ETA movements are getting harder to obtain (if you are not part of the Swatch Group) and production of the watches at Steinhart's Jura facility is getting backed up as Steinhart becomes more and more popular.

So please cut them a break... I'm sure they would love to put these watches in everyone's hands as soon as possible.



anonsurfer said:


> You are probably right. I am not in the watch biz but I am in manufacturing. For me the biggest cost for new parts is the set up/tooling. If it were me, I would run a bunch because the incremental cost is minimal even if I have no immediate need for the extra parts. In other words, it costs about the same to run 1000+ pieces as it does for 100, so why not run thousands?


I think in this case you may be correct. I used to build injection molds and the people who made the plastic parts would say that the initial cost was for us to design, and make the mold. After that the difference to pump out 100 or 1000 pieces is pennies...


----------



## Chromejob

anonsurfer said:


> I have no problem with the Aramar name on the watch, it will make it unique. My concern is that Aramar has been silent since all this news was announced. I have emailed and not received a response.
> 
> I'll be cancelling if we don't get some info soon.
> )


Im repeating JSal's suggestions to READ THE WHOLE THREAD. Aramar has most definitely NOT "been silent." 

[corrected]

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## Djk949

Maurice himself stated the delay is due to the fact that the snowflake hands will now be custom made not factory premade. So yo everyone - READ Every @&$*%# Word posted by Aramar!!!!


----------



## JSal

Chromejob said:


> Im repeating JSal's suggestions to READ THE WHOLE THREAD. Aramar has most definitely NOT "been silent."
> 
> Btw, who said the snowflake hands are "new?" Maurice and Gunther may've found a good source.....
> 
> // Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //





Djk949 said:


> Maurice himself stated the delay is due to the fact that the snowflake hands will now be custom made not factory premade. So yo everyone - READ Every @&$*%# Word posted by Aramar!!!!


Thank you both...

And I forgot about the additional delay Maurice mentioned due to the custom made hands...

To anyone just starting to read or hasn't read the ENTIRE thread through completely... Start at the beginning and take the time to do so...

It will answer a lot of questions.

This thread should be focused on the anticipation and joy of knowing these fine watches will be produced.


----------



## petethegreek

This thread should be focused on the anticipation and joy of knowing these fine watches will be produced.[/QUOTE]

Enough said...


----------



## anonsurfer

Chromejob said:


> Im repeating JSal's suggestions to READ THE WHOLE THREAD.


I have been following it closely. I was hoping for an email response or an update from Aramar regarding the dial and case back redesign. I haven't seen any update from Aramar since the fact that the watch would be different than originally presented and the delivery would be much longer. Did I miss something? My apologies in advance if I have missed something but this is all I have to go on:

When the pre-order was opened:



> I spoke to Günther Steinhart yesterday and he informed me that the two watches will be ready in about two months time. He informed me as well that it is OK to start the pre-order of these watches, so no worries about that.




During the pre-order:

Someone posts a reference to an OceanicTime article saying the watch had NOT been given the go ahead (see post #90). Aramar responds promptly in post #95:



> he is going to built the 100 pcs of the Arctic.




Another member insists that the OceanicTime article is correct (see Post #101).

Aramar responds promptly with more pics of the Steinhart branded watch (see Post #108).

When the pre-order was about to be closed (one watch left, see Post #158) Aramar posts:




> We both thought that snowflake hands would be available, but we were wrong ...





> the watch will be most likely ready in May ... He asked me if I would be interested in swapping the Logo's.


Since then, no update from Aramar.


----------



## Chromejob

Fair enough. Since you know Maurice has an account here, you could PM him, point him to your post #271, and ask for an update at his earliest convenience. 

FWIW, I haven't been reading every page (not interested in the watch, I just got a grail in and loving it), but did read over Maurice's posts, and respect that he took time to answer questions and clarify things on the forum. Let's give him credit for that and an opportunity to update us when there's more progress.


----------



## Kutusov

This is getting tiresome... no one blames you if you want to drop out but it's a fact that it's going to take more time because 1) The new dial is being designed and not by Maurice himself but with his input 2 ) New hands were ordered.

That's it. I wish the watch reached me sooner also but that's just the way it is. You either wait or drop out but there is no way to rush things by posting disappointments here. It's either acceptable for you or it isn't... I remember the MKII Kingston (was it) that took YEARS to come out. I would have dropped out of that one if I could. Still, it took the time it took because that's the way things are. 

Please, please, let's move on and those who have misgivings can think and decide for themselves? Pretty please?


----------



## Djk949

Again, read every word ARAMAR posts - they (Maurice and Gunther) are doing a mock up of the ARAMAR labelled dial and Steinhart case back and when it is done he will post it here first! Jeez!!!!!


----------



## Djk949

On another note...Steinhart is too much like Steinhausen anyway...


----------



## JSal

anonsurfer said:


> I have been following it closely. I was hoping for an email response or an update from Aramar regarding the dial and case back redesign. I haven't seen any update from Aramar since the fact that the watch would be different than originally presented and the delivery would be much longer. Did I miss something? My apologies in advance if I have missed something but this is all I have to go on:
> 
> *<snip>
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> the watch will be most likely ready in May ...He asked me if I would be interested in swapping the Logo's.
> 
> 
> 
> Since then, no update from Aramar.
Click to expand...

Actually this below was his last post which was ONLY 4 days ago...



Aramar said:


> I just closed the pre-order. This will be a great watch, I am sure about that. The Steinhart logo will also be on the crown. Once I get the design in from the watchdesigner of Steinhart with the Aramar logo on the dial I will post it here. Thanks for all the positive comment so far on my name on the dial, feels good to me!


But otherwise I think you have a good handle of what is going on... So far I'm satisfied... The only thing we are waiting for is how the "Aramar" logo will look on the dial, and what the Steinhart engraved logo etc will look on the case back.

I'm excited about this watch and the wait has given me something good to look forward to.


----------



## anonsurfer

Kutusov said:


> This is getting tiresome... no one blames you if you want to drop out


Thanks for understanding. I have no problem waiting however this feels too much like a bait and switch to me. I am sure Maurice is a great guy and that his excitement to share this awesome watch concept with us got the better of him. The watch should never have been advertised as a "done deal and shipping in 6-8 weeks" in order to generate pre-order cash flow.

I am going to ask for a refund. I wish Maurice the best of luck with this watch and look forward to seeing the wrist shots when it comes out.


----------



## JSal

anonsurfer said:


> Thanks for understanding. I have no problem waiting _*however this feels too much like a bait and switch to me*_. I am sure Maurice is a great guy and that his excitement to share this awesome watch concept with us got the better of him. _*The watch should never have been advertised as a "done deal and shipping in 6-8 weeks" in order to generate pre-order cash flow.
> 
> *_I am going to ask for a refund. I wish Maurice the best of luck with this watch and look forward to seeing the wrist shots when it comes out.


This is just how you view it and you are entitled to feel any way you want and have the right to pull out.

However, I assure you that your assumptions are wrong. This was never done as a "bait & switch" or to "generate pre-order cash flow"

At the time Maurice posted the watches for Pre-Sale I am sure he and Gunter thought that would be the time frame for delivery, and they also believed the watch would be produced as pictured...

Then factors that came after that changed the time frame and the logo... It's that simple. No master plan to take our money... As you can see there are more people who want the watch then there are watches being produced.

But again, my hope is that you don't look back on this and say "I wish I had waited" I'm sure after the watches are delivered some will initially offer theirs up for sale. This always seems to be the way with almost any new watch release.
But after that I think that they will not come up for sale that often and will be hard to find as most will hold on to them.


----------



## Djk949

Thanks anonsurfer for dropping out. My buddy really wanted one!!!


----------



## vbluep51

I think the question to ask is; what's taking so long to design the new dial, the sooner the new design is posted the sooner people can decide if they want to keep their spot or back out of the pre order. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Djk949

Patience. It hasn't been that long. Just because we're all anxious about it doesn't mean it's their priority.


----------



## JSal

vbluep51 said:


> I think the question to ask is; _*what's taking so long to design the new dial*_, the sooner the new design is posted the sooner people can decide if they want to keep their spot or back out of the pre order.


It's been less than a week since they stated they would change the name on the dial. I'm not sure how they're going about it but Maurice promised that as soon as they have the Logo set he will post a picture.

I'm just amazed at how a simple thing like the makers name is going to make a big difference. With the exception that they use some enormous font that takes up the whole dial. And I highly doubt that will happen.


----------



## JSal

anonsurfer said:


> Someone posts a reference to an OceanicTime article saying the watch had NOT been given the go ahead (see post #90). Aramar responds promptly in post #95:
> 
> Another member insists that the OceanicTime article is correct (see Post #101).


I forgot to touch base on this before... The post on the OceanicTime Blog was REMOVED by OceanicTime.

So that is evidence enough that it was just a unsubstantiated allegation...



Djk949 said:


> Patience. It hasn't been that long. Just because we're all anxious about it doesn't mean it's their priorit


Amen Brother !!! |>


----------



## Djk949

Thanks Jsal. And Maurice didn't even say the name change is a definite - just a possibility. So no one get their panties in a bunch prematurely


----------



## Kutusov

Dang it... now that someone made the guess of a possible future black and white Steinhart snowflake I can't stop thinking about that... besides Orange and those Chinese Tigers and such, anyone else makes such an homage watch?


----------



## Djk949

You could put one together yourself.


----------



## Kutusov

Djk949 said:


> You could put one together yourself.


I know but it's those Chinese DIYs... Maybe I should buy another Ocean 1 and mod it :-d


----------



## Djk949

Could mod a Seiko.


----------



## Kutusov

Just been googling away... best homage for balck and white Tudor is... a black a white Tudor o| :-d


----------



## anonsurfer

Djk949 said:


> Thanks anonsurfer for dropping out. My buddy really wanted one!!!


If he hasn't already he should contact Aramar about taking over any openings on the wait list. I hope the watch is everything you want it to be. I look forward to seeing wrist shots.


----------



## Kutusov

We could start selling our tickets for twice the price, like at a concert :-d:-d:rodekaart


----------



## Djk949

Slightly off-topic, but since so much of this thread is about names - here's a watch company with watches I like but a name I cannot stand...and check these new ones out! Wish I could get over it...


----------



## Kutusov

A lot of people share your feelings, especially about the Rothmans-like logo. I'm soooo glad! Less hype, prices keep low for a terrific watch ;-) ...I'm very much considering one of the new Stars


----------



## Djk949

Kutusov said:


> A lot of people share your feelings, especially about the Rothmans-like logo. I'm soooo glad! Less hype, prices keep low for a terrific watch ;-) ...I'm very much considering one of the new Stars


Ha! That's how I feel about Seikos.


----------



## Drum2000

JSal said:


> At the time Maurice posted the watches for Pre-Sale I am sure he and Gunter thought that would be the time frame for delivery, and they also believed the watch would be produced as pictured...
> 
> Then factors that came after that changed the time frame and the logo... It's that simple. No master plan to take our money... As you can see there are more people who want the watch then there are watches being produced.
> 
> But again, my hope is that you don't look back on this and say "I wish I had waited" I'm sure after the watches are delivered some will initially offer theirs up for sale. This always seems to be the way with almost any new watch release.
> But after that I think that they will not come up for sale that often and will be hard to find as most will hold on to them.


I have to concur with you. I haven't dealt with Maurice before (though he has been fast, efficient and thoroughly professional thus far) but I have dealt with Gunter and he's a gent. I own several Steinharts including the Proteus. When the watch was finished (which took a long time so this wait is nothing) and delivered a few came up for sale shortly after. Some were even asking for more than the original sale price (I assume that these were the equivalent to "ticket touts" in that they knew there was a limited supply (111 pieces) with a far greater demand) but I haven't seen one for sale for a long time and I'm sure there are those out there that still want one.

I think that April/May will roll around soon enough and that anyone who cancels now will be kicking themselves because the odds of laying your hands on one of these then will probably be the same as stepping in rocking horse poo.


----------



## Djk949

then will probably be the same as stepping in rocking horse poo.[/QUOTE]

So that's what that was! I blamed our dog!!!


----------



## JSal

Djk949 said:


> Slightly off-topic, but since so much of this thread is about names - here's a watch company with watches I like but a name I cannot stand...and check these new ones out! Wish I could get over it...


Oh no.... Now they're making Aviator watches ? With that Asian name on a vintage german designed watch is like putting a Top Hat on a Pig.

I purchased two of their watches and sent them both back. I do really like Seiko (I own several divers) and I know that Orient and Seiko are now owned by the same parent company. 
They have a long rich history in Japan & Asia but I think they could have come up with a better name for the markets outside Asia. I don't mean to sound snobby (because I'm not) but the name "Orient" just sounds like something you would buy for $10 at the drug store.

Like I said, I purchased two different Orient models on two separate occasions because in spite of the name I had heard so much about the quality and value. I wanted to have an open mind and give them a shot. They loked very nice in pictures I had seen and I knew there was a Rock Solid Seiko Automatic Movement beating inside. 
But I wasn't all that impressed with them asthetically so I sent them both back. Just my opinion and taste and it does not mean there is anything wrong with them.


----------



## Noisy Nova

Djk949 said:


> I for one would rather have ARAMAR on the dial.


Me to.


----------



## Kutusov

JSal said:


> there was a Rock Solid Seiko Automatic Movement beating inside.


Are you sure? I always though that Orient was owned by Seiko but remained totally independent and used only their in-house movements...

There's one thing I've found with Orient and that may be a cause of slight disappointments. They have a very strong market on Eastern Europe and a lot of models are only available on that market. Some of them look/share a lot with Japanese models but cost a lot less. So the point is that they are not all the same, even if they might look the same and some are meant to be cheap. You get similar looking bracelets but with hollow end links and that just don't feel the same, etc.


----------



## JSal

Kutusov said:


> Are you sure? I always though that Orient was owned by Seiko but remained totally independent and used only their in-house movements...


No, I'm not sure... I thought I read somewhere they used the same movements or variations of the same...

I know that Seiko 7S26 mechanical is a work horse and they use that in many of the basic watches. I have one that keeps impeccable time. You can't kill them.

Just like an old timex when I was kid... They take a lickin' and keep on tickin'


----------



## Kutusov

JSal said:


> I know that Seiko 7S26 mechanical is a work horse and they use that in many of the basic watches. I have one that keeps impeccable time. You can't kill them.
> 
> Just like an old timex when I was kid... They take a lickin' and keep on tickin'


See?? You don't get that with an ETA... :-d;-) (talk about beating a dead horse :-d)


----------



## JSal

Kutusov said:


> See?? You don't get that with an ETA... :-d;-) (talk about beating a dead horse :-d)


What I don't get from the Seiko is the same great feeling that I do when wearing one of my Swiss made sweethearts...

The difference is like driving my late model Chevy Avalanche versus my 1968 Chevy Nova... I love my Avalanche and its a go anywhere, do anything truck... But there is something about driving that Nova that give me a high that I cannot get anywhere else...

It's that certain... "Je ne se qua"


----------



## ghoatson

JSal said:


> What I don't get from the Seiko is the same great feeling that I do when wearing one of my Swiss made sweethearts...
> 
> The difference is like driving my late model Chevy Avalanche versus my 1968 Chevy Nova... I love my Avalanche and its a go anywhere, do anything truck... But there is something about driving that Nova that give me a high that I cannot get anywhere else...
> 
> It's that certain... "Je ne se qua"


What the french call a certain.... I don't know what.

http://www.hark.com/clips/lsfhgrnrnb-he-has-mojo-mojo-the-libido-the-life-force


----------



## Kutusov

Aretherepicturesofthenewdialyet??Aretherepicturesofthenewdialyet??Aretherepicturesofthenewdialyet??Aretherepicturesofthenew...










:-x :-d


----------



## Sail944

LOL Hilarious!


----------



## Amaizinblue7

But seriously, can we get an update?


----------



## rossi46vr

Any one cancelled or is it still the original 100 of us ???


----------



## JSal

Amaizinblue7 said:


> But seriously, can we get an update?


I was in contact with Maurice yesterday about something else and I asked him if there was anything yet on the dial logo design. 
He said he has not heard back from the Steinhart design team yet. 
I asked him to post up here with a pic as soon as he does have something.


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

rossi46vr said:


> Any one cancelled or is it still the original 100 of us ???


I won't even be considering a cancellation until I've seen the refreshed design. I'll be happy to give it another couple of weeks before I'll start getting itchy feet about the delay.


----------



## Kutusov

JSal said:


> I asked him to post up here with a pic as soon as he does have something.


Thanks for that! :-!


----------



## anonsurfer

rossi46vr said:


> Any one cancelled or is it still the original 100 of us ???


I cancelled.


----------



## jantje.vlaam

I'm not thinking about cancelling eather. I am looking forward to seeing some new renderings. Can't wait to have my #41 on my wrist.


----------



## Drum2000

I haven't.

Is it April/May yet?


----------



## JSal

anonsurfer said:


> I cancelled.


Just as I predicted...

I just hope the few that may cancel don't regret their choice once the watch is produced and they see how nice it is.


----------



## Kutusov

April.... are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?










:-x :-d x2


----------



## Drum2000

[EDIT: if you know someone who still wants one of these LEs,] best advise him to e-mail Maurice and have his name put on the waiting list for cancellations.​


----------



## Dave+63

I'm sure there are a few people cancelling but I'm equally sure that the waiting list is going to be far longer than the number if cancellations. Still wise to get your name on there though. 

I think there'll be a few getting flipped when they start delivering though.


----------



## Fr4ancesco

Hello, 

actually, it's my first post here on the forum 
I recently read this thread about the plan of Aramar (and Steinhart) to build this amazing timepiece. Actually, I was gathering information about the Steinhart OVM, but when I first saw the blueprints and design models, I was all excited. 
After reading all the controversial positions about this timepiece and the rumors behind it, I decided the write to Mr. Rutten to ask him in the first place. Lo and behold! There was one left in stock from a cancellation. Without hesitation, I ordered one and now, I'm really looking forward to seeing the ultimate result and I guess, it will be a rarity which will be highly sought after.
By the way, I wrote to Steinhart on FB and he confirmed, that under his name, a similar Ocean won't be never build.


----------



## Djk949

Welcome Fr4anceso. It's always best to go straight to the source instead of speculating. Well done. Kudos to you also for getting your hands on one - it is going to be a fanatstic watch.

I'm guessing someone out there with watch producing skills will see all the activity surrounding this one and create something similar...


----------



## JSal

Fr4ancesco said:


> Hello,
> 
> actually, it's my first post here on the forum
> I recently read this thread about the plan of Aramar (and Steinhart) to build this amazing timepiece. Actually, I was gathering information about the Steinhart OVM, but when I first saw the blueprints and design models, I was all excited.
> After reading all the controversial positions about this timepiece and the rumors behind it, I decided the write to Mr. Rutten to ask him in the first place. Lo and behold! There was one left in stock from a cancellation. Without hesitation, I ordered one and now, I'm really looking forward to seeing the ultimate result and I guess, it will be a rarity which will be highly sought after.
> By the way, I wrote to Steinhart on FB and he confirmed, that under his name, a similar Ocean won't be never build.


Welcome to the forum first of all...

Great job !! Glad you got one and excellent job in asking questions of the only two guys (Gunter & Maurice) who have all the correct answers. :-!


----------



## Chromejob

I'm sure, based on what I've seen of the specialty watch world in the last few years, that someone else will do a similar Tudor homage. Perhaps not as nice (Miyota or Chinese movement, etc), perhaps upscaled and nicer (read: more expensive). Once the MKII Kingston project started shipping, there were suddenly several Submariner homage makers who "coincidentally" had 6538/A reproductions. 

So those on the wait list, I wouldn't be too worried that you've lost the last chance in your lifetime to have a Tudor Sub homage on your wrist.


----------



## Aramar

IMPORTANT UPDATE:

Today finally Steinhart and I agreed on the final design of the Arctic Ocean. And for those who wonder, it will remain exactly the same as the orginial design. Meaning Steinhart logo on the dial and Aramar logo on the back. Nothing will change. I made this decision since everybody ordered their watch from the first design I made, and I think it is not fair to alter it afterwards. If I would make something in the future with Steinhart it will only be with Aramar on the dial. The watch will be ready in May Steinhart confirmed me again today, this due to the ETA movements which are hard to get and the totally new hands which have to be made. We have really something to look forward to, and when I have more updates on the production process I will place it here.


----------



## vbluep51

Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much. This watch will be awesome, can't wait for #27.


----------



## DMI07

Wow that are very goood news! I am very suprised and happy.

So good news for all of us.

Ciao Daniel ;-)


----------



## Sail944

Sounds good! Let the countdown begin! Haha thanks for the update!


----------



## tatt169

Thanks for keeping us in the loop Maurice. I for one welcome this as it is what we signed up for in the first place. The fact i am not so keen on the caseback of the current ocean models is a bonus for me. Cheers, Chris.


----------



## dowsing

Thank you for the update Maurice :-!



Aramar said:


> IMPORTANT UPDATE:
> 
> Today finally Steinhart and I agreed on the final design of the Arctic Ocean. And for those who wonder, it will remain exactly the same as the orginial design. Meaning Steinhart logo on the dial and Aramar logo on the back. Nothing will change. I made this decision since everybody ordered their watch from the first design I made, and I think it is not fair to alter it afterwards. If I would make something in the future with Steinhart it will only be with Aramar on the dial. The watch will be ready in May Steinhart confirmed me again today, this due to the ETA movements which are hard to get and the totally new hands which have to be made. We have really something to look forward to, and when I have more updates on the production process I will place it here.


----------



## 3009972

That's some great news! 

Can't wait for May to come along... it's gonna be a wonderful month, wrist-wise. 

Arctic Ocean and Moana Pacific coming in!

So happy the Mayans were wrong!


----------



## Kutusov

Ahh... I was still hoping for the Aramar logo... :-d

Anyway, may I make a suggestion? What about a black and white Aramar Arctic Ocean 2 when Gunther can spare the movements? You'll probably be getting a lot of hand sets, enough for another limited run? I would just at that as fast as I did with this one...

Pleasepleasepleaseplease?....


----------



## JSal

Aramar said:


> IMPORTANT UPDATE:
> 
> Today finally Steinhart and I agreed on the final design of the Arctic Ocean. And for those who wonder, it will remain exactly the same as the orginial design. Meaning Steinhart logo on the dial and Aramar logo on the back. Nothing will change. I made this decision since everybody ordered their watch from the first design I made, and I think it is not fair to alter it afterwards. If I would make something in the future with Steinhart it will only be with Aramar on the dial. The watch will be ready in May Steinhart confirmed me again today, this due to the ETA movements which are hard to get and the totally new hands which have to be made. We have really something to look forward to, and when I have more updates on the production process I will place it here.


This just proves what I have always felt... Maurice and Gunter are two of the nicest, kindest, genuine, and most helpful people in the business.

Maurice put the thoughts and feelings of this whole group of 100 buyers ahead of himself.

How many people would have done that... Not many I assure you...

How proud do you think Maurice would have been to see his name on the dial of this watch.

He certainly is a man of honor and integrity.

Either name would have been fine with me. But I was actually happy for Maurice it was originally announced it would bear his name.

Most of all, I'm glad this mystery is solved... Steinhart will appear on the dial as in the original mock up pictures of the watch.

Now Let's pray for May to come quickly !!!


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Great news! This watch will be the crown piece in my humble collection. My ocean one ceramic is a few € more expensive, but this is so much more exclusive! 
May... It's a whole eternity!


----------



## Djk949

Kutusov said:


> Ahh... I was still hoping for the Aramar logo... :-d
> 
> Anyway, may I make a suggestion? What about a black and white Aramar Arctic Ocean 2 when Gunther can spare the movements? You'll probably be getting a lot of hand sets, enough for another limited run? I would just at that as fast as I did with this one...
> 
> Pleasepleasepleaseplease?....


I too preferred the ARAMAR logo, but I'm happy nonetheless!


----------



## Kutusov

Djk949 said:


> I too preferred the ARAMAR logo, but I'm happy nonetheless!


Oh, come one!! And no reinforcement on the idea of a black and white Arctic with an Aramar logo? ;-)

Let's open up a petition like that one to build a Death Star... :-d


----------



## dowsing

To pass the wait until May I suggest we all cut this out and wear it


----------



## 3009972

If we are going to still talk about logos...

I want this one on the dial!


----------



## Djk949

Actually, what I really really want is the dial to read the actual water resistance of 300m not the 200m just for the sake of vintage-dom!


----------



## dowsing

Same here.



Djk949 said:


> Actually, what I really really want is the dial to read the actual water resistance of 300m not the 200m just for the sake of vintage-dom!


----------



## Kutusov

What would be nice was if it was an homage to a mini-ploprof ;-) :-d

Just kidding but I'll stick to my guns... with all the hands that are going to be left over (I'm assuming they have to be order in a much higher quantity than 150/200), I think there should be a black and white version of this with the ARAMAR logo (---credit card trembling on fingers---)


----------



## Djk949

"It will be 200m, due to the homage to the vintage Tudor. You know that is 300m waterproof, so it is very suitable to dive with. I am not going to alter anything anymore, this is the way everybody bought this watch. 

Best regards, 

Maurice."


----------



## Kutusov

Well done!

Now let's start figuring out what other watches we really, really "need" until May or we'll end up with a hole on our trousers from the money burning white hot in our pockets!

Oh, and I still want an Aramar black and white snowflack ;-)


----------



## Djk949

My next one is the Xicorr FSO in grey:

Xicorr / Collection / FSO M20 / FSO M20.02


----------



## Kutusov

Well, it certainly is different! Not too sure about the crown and that "mile counter"... it's only the red numbers (date) that change? On a car themed watch, I've always liked these Aristos based on the old Mercedes SL dashboard clock:


----------



## Djk949

Those are cool too!

Yes only the red date changes.


----------



## Amaizinblue7

I must say, at first I was disappointed when I heard about a possible Aramar logo on the dial, but then I warmed up to it since I didn't want two Steinhart Ocean watches. Now I am a bit disappointed the watch won't have the Aramar logo. Either way, I can't wait to get the Arctic Ocean!


----------



## Kutusov

Amaizinblue7 said:


> I must say, at first I was disappointed when I heard about a possible Aramar logo on the dial, but then I warmed up to it since I didn't want two Steinhart Ocean watches. Now I am a bit disappointed the watch won't have the Aramar logo. Either way, I can't wait to get the Arctic Ocean!


So we can assume that you feel disappointed all the time? :-d

But I'm with you once I've heard that there was going to be an Aramar logo. I already have 3 Oceans with Steinhart on the dial, so that would be different enough.

But Maurice is going to read my constant nagging about a black and white Aramar and will indulge us as soon as there are spare ETAs, aren't you Maurice? ;-):-x


----------



## JSal

Kutusov said:


> Well done!
> 
> Now let's start figuring out what other watches we really, really "need" until May or we'll end up with a hole on our trousers from the money burning white hot in our pockets!
> 
> Oh, and I still want an Aramar black and white snowflack ;-)


I order this about 2 weeks ago... 6 to 8 week wait for completion.

Polished Limited Edition... Got #02 coming in a few weeks...

The details/options of how I spec'd it out are below.


----------



## Kutusov

JSal said:


> I order this about 2 weeks ago... 6 to 8 week wait for completion.
> 
> Polished Limited Edition... Got #02 coming in a few weeks...
> 
> View attachment 963460
> View attachment 963461


Jebus!! Is that a watch or a tank?? :think:


----------



## JSal

Kutusov said:


> Jebus!! Is that a watch or a tank?? :think:


Their watches are amazing...

You can interchange different inner cases, outer cases, crown guards, creating dial looks, hands, and etc...

You can change the whole watches look in minutes...

WR to 2000m/6500ft and Officially certified by German test laboratory.

They are coming out with an homage to the 1950's Experimental Rolex. See the original below...

http://oceanictime.blogspot.com/2013/01/rolex-deep-sea-special-deeply-engineered.html

Here is their take on that watch... It will be available this Summer. The optional Super Dome Crystal will be good to a depth of 19,685ft. See Below...

http://oceanictime.blogspot.com/2013/01/helberg-ch1.html


----------



## Djk949

I was sooo close to pulling the trigger on that too.

I like where this thread is going: "What do you have incoming while we wait for our Arctic Oceans?"

I'm gonna order that Xicorr FSO and I have a Rockx Sailmaster that is currently being modified.


----------



## JSal

Djk949 said:


> I was sooo close to pulling the trigger on that too.
> 
> I like where this thread is going: "What do you have incoming while we wait for our Arctic Oceans?"
> 
> I'm gonna order that Xicorr FSO and I have a Rockx Sailmaster that is currently being modified.


Now we're having fun !!!

Who's next ? Tell/show us what's in the works...


----------



## vbluep51

Two more I pre-ordered in blue


----------



## Djk949

Jeez...I think we all look at the same stuff...whoa...cosmic...


----------



## cptdean

I'll play! I just got this 6309-7040 yesterday:









And I'm getting this one tomorrow:









I'm leaving the black one as it is for now, but I'm modding the yellow one with a yellow 735MR dial with block markers and...you guessed it...black outlined snowflake hands. It'll help hold me over until the Arctic Ocean arrives. I haven't decided if I'll keep the bezel insert yet or swap it for a sub style black.


----------



## dowsing

I have a Sinn 556 arriving and to combat the snowflake loneliness I have my Marathon SAR.


----------



## tatt169

Now we're talkin'! I got one of these coming in march, the root beer.








(Borrowed pic)


----------



## vbluep51

Pic does not work

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cptdean

Oh, an I have a new crystal for my Invicta NH35A Snowflake build incoming. Not sure if that counts.


----------



## cptdean

That's purdy!



dowsing said:


> I have a Sinn 556 arriving and to combat the snowflake loneliness I have my Marathon SAR.


----------



## DMI07

I am waiting for number 131 Crepas Cayman 3000


----------



## Kutusov

JSal said:


> Their watches are amazing...
> 
> You can interchange different inner cases, outer cases, crown guards, creating dial looks, hands, and etc...
> 
> You can change the whole watches look in minutes...
> 
> WR to 2000m/6500ft and Officially certified by German test laboratory.
> 
> They are coming out with an homage to the 1950's Experimental Rolex. See the original below...
> 
> OceanicTime: ROLEX Deep Sea SPECIAL 'Deeply Engineered'
> 
> Here is their take on that watch... It will be available this Summer. The optional Super Dome Crystal will be good to a depth of 19,685ft. See Below...
> 
> OceanicTime: HELBERG CH1


Well, I appreciate the engineering of that thing but the high domed one... it's like strapping a snowglobe to your wrist!! :-d

No incomings, except a B dial 42mm Aristo flieger and a short wishlist that, for the most part, I'm only going to be able to cross if they show up on ebay or some forum I'm part of.

...and, of course, the balck and white snowflake I'm sure Maurice will come up with...


----------



## tatt169

Kutusov said:


> ...and, of course, the balck and white snowflake I'm sure Maurice will come up with...


 I have a feeling you'll be waiting a long time Kutusov :-d . Besides , the world's full of black dialled watches.


----------



## rossi46vr

This arrived last week so I'm sure I'll get by till May !!!


----------



## itr452

lucky guys, i got into watches and steinhart just this week and totally missed out on this, i did email maurice to be on the waitlist which im sure is way long now


----------



## bigwatch13

Kutusov said:


> So we can assume that you feel disappointed all the time? :-d
> 
> But I'm with you once I've heard that there was going to be an Aramar logo. I already have 3 Oceans with Steinhart on the dial, so that would be different enough.
> 
> But Maurice is going to read my constant nagging about a black and white Aramar and will indulge us as soon as there are spare ETAs, aren't you Maurice? ;-):-x


Why dont you guys who wants a Black & White built just start a NEW thread, so that Maurice has a rough idea how many is interested and plan for it.


----------



## Djk949

Wow...seems as though we all share the same good taste in watches. No wonder we all ordered the Arctic Ocean.

Love that Crepas Cayman!


----------



## Djk949

itr452 said:


> lucky guys, i got into watches and steinhart just this week and totally missed out on this, i did email maurice to be on the waitlist which im sure is way long now


Welcome and don't fret. There are lots of great watches coming. Check these out:

helberg.com - in pre-order stage. I may jump on this one too, but it breaks my <$500 rule 

10watches.com - Jake has a Seiko 6105 re-make coming out soon, just keep checking back 'cause I'm sure they will sell out quickly.

Raven Watches | 40mm Vintage Series - this is available now.

This is just a sampling!


----------



## Kutusov

tatt169 said:


> I have a feeling you'll be waiting a long time Kutusov :-d . Besides , the world's full of black dialled watches.


Oh, I can wait a couple of weeks, no problem! ;-)

And saying the world is full of black dialled watches is like saying the world is full of watches, period! I don't know of any decent homage to the balck Tudor... maybe the Orange but that's one of the few watches I would never because of the logo alone. That thing looks like a souvenir from the London tube :-(. And then there's the Chinese Tigers but I've been through the Chinese homage thing and although I thing they are very good for the money, they never end up feeling good enough for me to keep them...


----------



## 3009972

Also got this one coming in May:









For the next purchase, I'm debating between the Shogun or the Grantour Date...














It's gonna be a real challenge to decide :-x


----------



## Kutusov

3009972 said:


> It's gonna be a real challenge to decide :-x


No contest there at all!! Easy peasy to decide! :-d :-d


----------



## mr_sundstrom

That Magrette looks really sharp! Is it also a limited run?


----------



## Djk949

His usually are limited runs but in the range of 500-1000 pieces. So, not as difficult to land one. But once a particular design has run it's course, you may be SOL. 

I vote for the Tudor all the way! I love Seikos, but I've had so many I have to hold myself back from buying another by telling myself - "Not another Seiko!"

I like to keep my collection varied.


----------



## 3009972

It's a limited run of 750.

I already have the Kia Kaha, which was limited to 25 pieces.














Really a great watch.

I really don't have many Seiko's... Only have an old beautiful white dial 29 jewels Sea Lion.
Not a fan of the big hands on the Shogun. I got a FFF black dial from Jake B. and some hands hanging around too...
If I find a black bezel that can fit and looks like the Blancpain FF... I might pull the trigger...

And the Tudor in black with that racing band... hard to resist ;-)


----------



## Chromejob

If there's one sure way to lock a thread, it's derailing it totally off topic. 

Maybe a mod will be kind enough to split it off at post 341....

// Sent from my mobile. Misspellings happen. //


----------



## Uwe W.

I was away for a few days so unfortunately wasn't around to stop this thread when it rolled completely off topic.

*Any additional posts created here that do NOT directly pertain to the Aramar Arctic Ocean will be deleted without any further warning.* If you want to discuss other watch purchases, watch brands, or even other Steinhart watches, please do so in the appropriate forum. I would hate to be someone reading through this thread for information on the Arctic Ocean and have to plod through post after post of unrelated banter.

Thank you in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## Djk949

Aye, aye captain. There's just not much else to say about the Arctic Ocean


----------



## shogun

Just to keep the discussion going. I always curious why they decided to keep the 200m rating on the dial the same, but not the case diameter (40mm).


----------



## tatt169

I would guess it would be to keep the cost down , Steinhart seem to preference the larger sized watch at 42mm and up on their diver watches. There's not much point from a business aspect for them to downsize to a 40mm case just for this model consisting of a hundred pieces when they can use the current 42mm ocean cases. From a selfish point of view i will have three <40mm diver watches by the time may rolls around, so to have one a bit larger at 42mm is good with me!


----------



## Alex.C

^^ What he said. I understand that a smaller case (40 mm) wouldn't be feasible for such a limited run. However the refusal to put 300m on the dial baffles me. Obviously this is a new watch built as a homage to the Tudor snowflake. If the case can be bigger than the original, why not the dial stated water resistance? 

C'est la vie... I'm just excited for mine to arrive, May can't come soon enough.


----------



## Djk949

Yeah, I think the whole 200m on the dial is just silly.


----------



## cleaver

Djk949 said:


> Yeah, I think the whole 200m on the dial is just silly.


I agree


----------



## JSal

shogun said:


> Just to keep the discussion going. I always curious why they decided to keep the 200m rating on the dial the same, but not the case diameter (40mm).





Alex.C said:


> ^^ What he said. I understand that a smaller case (40 mm) wouldn't be feasible for such a limited run. However the refusal to put 300m on the dial baffles me. Obviously this is a new watch built as a homage to the Tudor snowflake. If the case can be bigger than the original, why not the dial stated water resistance?
> 
> C'est la vie... I'm just excited for mine to arrive, May can't come soon enough.





Djk949 said:


> Yeah, I think the whole 200m on the dial is just silly.





cleaver said:


> I agree


If I'm not mistaken, Steinhart does put the true WR rating of 300m on the case back.

As stated already the 200m WR on the dial is just for the sake of homage...

It doesn't bother me, but if it were up to me I would also choose 300m.


----------



## Chromejob

For an homage watch, some like the dial markings to be authentic and not anachronistic. You'd be surprised how much discussion there was on the MKII Kingston's dial markings.

I see no _functional_ difference in a more modern 300m marking or the old-fashioned (and authentic to the original) marking of 200m. If it really bothers you, just put a crystal protection sticker on it, and write "300m" with a Sharpie.


----------



## Djk949

Chromejob said:


> I see no _functional_ difference in a more modern 300m marking or the old-fashioned (and authentic to the original) marking of 200m. If it really bothers you, just put a crystal protection sticker on it, and write "300m" with a Sharpie.


Obviously there's no functional difference as the correct 300m is written on the caseback. As I stated earlier, it's just silly - IMO.


----------



## shogun

Just a hypothetical question, if you get to choose between this homage and the homage of Black Bay, which one would you choose? (both made by Steinhart of course) For me, I would definitely choose the homage of this: 
View attachment 968363


----------



## Alex.C

Tough call. For me a Black Bay homage would have to be in a case w/o crown guards. If Steinhart was going to do that I'd be miiiighty tempted. Also, 40-41mm


----------



## Kutusov

The blue one. I like the Black Bay but the blue snowflake is a lot more iconic and it's much deeply stuck in my mind. And I would prefer a black version of the Tudor before that one also. But I would love to see all three done in the future! ;-)


----------



## Chromejob

I love the Black Bay, I'm actually half-a** shopping for one ... absolutely stunning blend of retro homage and modern tastefulness. The Pelago's pretty spiffy too. 

This, from someone who does not like and never has liked the snowflake hour hand. Smeagol just ... likes it!


----------



## Kutusov

Well, just for looks, there's the Tiger Black Bay thing with the Chinese ETA clone... 

...I know, it's not the same thing or I would have bought it myself long ago.


----------



## Sail944

for me I definitely prefer the Arctic Ocean/blue snowflake...

i still can't stop drooling over this teaser pic posted 20some pages ago! (Page 11 iirc)


----------



## Djk949

Blue definitely! Plus, it gave me a good excuse to buy one as I do not have a blue watch in my collection


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Djk949 said:


> Blue definitely! Plus, it gave me a good excuse to buy one as I do not have a blue watch in my collection


+1

Didn't have a blue one either.. Thanks to this thread I now have two incoming! Love WUS!


----------



## EvolutioNL

Well this is good news! Got my answer finally. Will look forward to it!



Aramar said:


> IMPORTANT UPDATE:
> 
> Today finally Steinhart and I agreed on the final design of the Arctic Ocean. And for those who wonder, it will remain exactly the same as the orginial design. Meaning Steinhart logo on the dial and Aramar logo on the back. Nothing will change. I made this decision since everybody ordered their watch from the first design I made, and I think it is not fair to alter it afterwards. If I would make something in the future with Steinhart it will only be with Aramar on the dial. The watch will be ready in May Steinhart confirmed me again today, this due to the ETA movements which are hard to get and the totally new hands which have to be made. We have really something to look forward to, and when I have more updates on the production process I will place it here.


----------



## JSal

EvolutioNL said:


> Well this is good news! Got my answer finally. Will look forward to it!


That was over 2 weeks and 7 pages ago... But YES, good news all the same. This should be a nice Spring Surprise when it arrives.


----------



## jl11

I just found out about these and they look awesome! Does anyone know if more will be available for order at some point in the future?

Thanks!


----------



## poxyhen

jl11 said:


> I just found out about these and they look awesome! Does anyone know if more will be available for order at some point in the future?
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry, all 100 claimed on pre-order weeks ago. Best you contact Aramar and see if they will put your name on a list for cancellations.

Good Luck!


----------



## JSal

jl11 said:


> I just found out about these and they look awesome! Does anyone know if more will be available for order at some point in the future?
> 
> Thanks!





poxyhen said:


> Sorry, all 100 claimed on pre-order weeks ago. Best you contact Aramar and see if they will put your name on a list for cancellations.
> 
> Good Luck!


Only 100 will ever be made... As already stated above, contact Maurice at Aramar and ask if you can be put on the waiting list in case of a cancellation.
There are probably a few people already on the list so contact him as soon as you can if you desire the watch.

Right now I believe the watches are set to deliver in May. Check back here and/or keep an eye out in the sales forum for people looking to flip the watch. 
They will probably want a premium but you never know. You may snag one at cost.


----------



## tatt169

Just ordered a mesh strap for mine. Saw pictures while googling the snowflake (as you do) and was really impressed with it!


----------



## Kutusov

tatt169 said:


> Just ordered a mesh strap for mine. Saw pictures while googling the snowflake (as you do) and was really impressed with it!


No strap/bracelet fun for me with this watch but, since it's only getting here on May, I might have to buy another watch box by then... and as usual, I don't get it. I've been selling a few watches on the last month or so but when I look at the boxes they don't seem to be getting any more room? :-s


----------



## dowsing

What's the current tally then Renato?

Strap wise I reckon I'll go for a Phoenix straps grey nato.


----------



## Kutusov

Around 35 I think... makes no sense as I don't even get to enjoy a watch for a full day each month if you think about a full watch rotation...


----------



## Alex.C

tatt169 said:


> Just ordered a mesh strap for mine. Saw pictures while googling the snowflake (as you do) and was really impressed with it!


Did you go for an open or closed end mesh? I have a shark mesh I picked up in a trade but its a straight 22mm to the clasp and I don't find it particularly comfy.


----------



## Kutusov

Alex.C said:


> Did you go for an open or closed end mesh? I have a shark mesh I picked up in a trade but its a straight 22mm to the clasp and I don't find it particularly comfy.


Is yours one of those closed ended with solid removable links near the clasp? I'm asking because I have a 22mm shark mesh, open ends, the old style folding clasp with folding security lock (like a regular Seiko clasp), it has those H with mesh removable links and it's great. Probably more comfortable than a regular bracelet where you get a air pulled from time to time by two links squeezing together.

The type I'm talking about used to be cheap too but now they come with fancy clasp systems (that actually give less microadjustement) and the prices went sky high. There's a certain Chinese seller on ebay with a very peculiar name with "cheap" on it that still sells them and for the right price too. I bet they come exactly from the same place as all the other expensive ones come.


----------



## Alex.C

Mine is an open ended "flattened" mesh. It doesn't have removable links. I've had one in the past with the removable H links and much preferred it. What I have now can only be adjusted by cutting off rows of the mesh (which I'm not even sure would work) or by using the micro adjustments at the clasp.


----------



## tatt169

it's a closed end end mesh off the 'bay , it's going to double up for a Stowa MO which i think suit the closed end more. I've never worn a mesh strap before and not sure it's my style so i didn't wanna pay through the roof for one. If i'm impressed i will look for getting an open ended shark mesh one which seem to have a better clasp, the closed end seem to have a seatbelt type of clasp. I'm not one for pinching member pics but if you google tudor snowflake on mesh you'll see the look i'm going for. Chris.


----------



## jantje.vlaam

Are the sixes and nines going to be open???? I hope so.


----------



## dowsing

They don't appear to be from the original design that show's a six. Though they may be on the finished article.



jantje.vlaam said:


> Are the sixes and nines going to be open???? I hope so.


----------



## Sail944

Alex.C said:


> Mine is an open ended "flattened" mesh. It doesn't have removable links. I've had one in the past with the removable H links and much preferred it. What I have now can only be adjusted by cutting off rows of the mesh (which I'm not even sure would work) or by using the micro adjustments at the clasp.


I'm actually hunting for one of those!

Personally, I can't wait to try out the Arctic Ocean on a blue isofrane!!!


----------



## Alex.C

I think a Brady sailcloth strap may be a good look too.


----------



## rossi46vr

Any updates or developments on the Arctic Ocean ? Are things going according to plan with expected deliveries in may ?


----------



## Kutusov

rossi46vr said:


> Any updates or developments on the Arctic Ocean ? Are things going according to plan with expected deliveries in may ?


Yeap, still December, January...

...just kidding, don't panic :-d


----------



## vbluep51

Looks like other manufactures are making similar designs. 
C60 Trident Automatic - Blue Bezel, Steel Bracelet - Christopher Ward


----------



## Djk949

Our blue better not be that bright. Ugh!


----------



## Uwe W.

I don't see any similarity between the two at all, other than that they both have blue dials. Different hands, different indicies, different bezel, different crown guard, and even the date is in a different place. It looks like just another dive watch and certainly not a homage of any kind.


----------



## Kutusov

Uwe W. said:


> I don't see any similarity between the two at all, other than that they both have blue dials. Different hands, different indicies, different bezel, different crown guard, and even the date is in a different place. It looks like just another dive watch and certainly not a homage of any kind.


+1, that is just a blue CW... what makes a snowflake is the dial and hands only! If you take that, you have a watch that looks like a cart load of other divers out there. You keep the markers and the hands and doesn't matter the colour of the watch... black (original or Pelagos), red (Black Bay)... you immediately spot it as a Tudor snowflake or, as of now, a Tudor homage (I know there's the Tiger but it just doesn't cut it...).

Anyway, if this was about the colour, this watch of mine would fit the bill and it doesn't...


----------



## knight427

I don't mean to sound rude, but I'm hoping some of you are bored with this watch after a several months of gentle ownership. But I'm taking delivery of another watch in May, so please don't get sick of it too fast. Just say'n. Also, please take good care of my future watch. Thanks! ;-)


----------



## Kutusov

knight427 said:


> I don't mean to sound rude, but I'm hoping some of you are bored with this watch after a several months of gentle ownership. But I'm taking delivery of another watch in May, so please don't get sick of it too fast. Just say'n. Also, please take good care of my future watch. Thanks! ;-)


Sure thing! What do you reckon the premium for such a rare beauty be? 25% on top of the original price? ;-) :-d


----------



## knight427

Kutusov said:


> Sure thing! What do you reckon the premium for such a rare beauty be? 25% on top of the original price? ;-) :-d


Sure, but I'm going to have you charge you interest for holding your money until you send me my watch. My rate is (Selling Price - Original Price)/(Original Price). :-d


----------



## RAM75

I just ordered a OVM via Aramar (the site said it was in stock?) and emailed about being added to the cancellation wait list. I know it won't likely happen, but you can't win if you don't play. I can always hope.


----------



## knight427

RAM75 said:


> I just ordered a OVM via Aramar (the site said it was in stock?) and emailed about being added to the cancellation wait list. I know it won't likely happen, but you can't win if you don't play. I can always hope.


I emailed them about a possible cancellation wait list last week but didn't hear back from them. I'm not too worried about it though because the timing is bad for me.


----------



## rossi46vr

Kutusov said:


> Sure thing! What do you reckon the premium for such a rare beauty be? 25% on top of the original price? ;-) :-d


Joking aren't you, cost plus 75% - 100% me thinks !!!


----------



## knight427

rossi46vr said:


> Joking aren't you, cost plus 75% - 100% me thinks !!!


Agree to my interest terms and you can take any markup you want. Why stop at 100%?


----------



## Kutusov

knight427 said:


> Sure, but I'm going to have you charge you interest for holding your money until you send me my watch. My rate is (Selling Price - Original Price)/(Original Price). :-d


Oh, don't you prefer a pound of my flesh!!?? :-d



rossi46vr said:


> Joking aren't you, cost plus 75% - 100% me thinks !!!


I want the watch but with those rates I'll sell my spot right now!! ;-)


----------



## Sail944

Being about 2 months out from the due date... I expect that we should hear an update soon!! Very excited!


----------



## Kutusov

Sail944 said:


> Being about 2 months out from the due date... I expect that we should hear an update soon!! Very excited!


I don't know but I would be fearful of an update so soon... it would probably mean something like "the factory that was making the hands blew up so we need to source them from somewhere else. Expect delivery July"...


----------



## Sail944

I agree, but it sure would be nice to see some updated pics or even hear of forward movement on this project!


----------



## petethegreek

In thinking about a strap for this watch (to help take my mind off the wait)

Saw this suede strap and thought either this or the lighter version would look sharp. I have no affiliation with this company...

http://www.basandlokes.com/belcourt-brown-suede-watch-strap/


----------



## dowsing

It seems a lot of money, I got this one today from Jankoxxx straps which is suede but a NATO style.












petethegreek said:


> In thinking about a strap for this watch (to help take my mind off the wait)
> 
> Saw this suede strap and thought either this or the lighter version would look sharp. I have no affiliation with this company...
> 
> Chocolate brown suede watch strap - Handmade in Australia


----------



## petethegreek

dowsing said:


> It seems a lot of money, I got this one today from Jankoxxx straps which is suede but a NATO style.


That one is very nice too...like that price even better.


----------



## rossi46vr

petethegreek said:


> In thinking about a strap for this watch (to help take my mind off the wait)
> 
> Saw this suede strap and thought either this or the lighter version would look sharp. I have no affiliation with this company...
> 
> Chocolate brown suede watch strap - Handmade in Australia


Take a look at the Hirsch Terra


----------



## Kutusov

rossi46vr said:


> Take a look at the Hirsch Terra


Those are beautiful! And cheaper than those hand made also.


----------



## dowsing

Looks good, I really like the Habana colour.



rossi46vr said:


> Take a look at the Hirsch Terra


----------



## RAM75

I got word from Maurice that I am officially on the wait list, for what ever that is worth. I guess you never know what will happen.


----------



## knight427

RAM75 said:


> I got word from Maurice that I am officially on the wait list, for what ever that is worth. I guess you never know what will happen.


Searched my email and it turns out I missed his email. I'm on the wait list too. I'm going to be really unpopular by wishing there is a big delay leading to some cancellations, giving me shot and time to save.


----------



## RLE

RAM75 said:


> I got word from Maurice that I am officially on the wait list, for what ever that is worth. I guess you never know what will happen.


Too true :-! Someone is going to get lucky as I've just sent Maurice an email asking if I can cancel my order. Number 11 btw.


----------



## rossi46vr

RLE said:


> Too true :-! Someone is going to get lucky as I've just sent Maurice an email asking if I can cancel my order. Number 11 btw.


Did you just get fed up of waiting ? I'm finding it difficult, when I buy something I usually want it within a week, this 3-4 months wait is hard work !!!


----------



## dowsing

Delayed gratification is a good thing in this day and age of getting everything instantly. That and we should appreciate the watch all the more when it comes to fruition.



rossi46vr said:


> Did you just get fed up of waiting ? I'm finding it difficult, when I buy something I usually want it within a week, this 3-4 months wait is hard work !!!


----------



## Drum2000

dowsing said:


> Delayed gratification is a good thing in this day and age of getting everything instantly. That and we should appreciate the watch all the more when it comes to fruition.


Once again Dowsing's wisdom spreads across the land! 









(When he was a boy the internet was known as books!)


----------



## dowsing

Lol! I sound ancient.



Drum2000 said:


> Once again Dowsing's wisdom spreads across the land!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (When he was a boy the internet was known as books!)


----------



## RAM75

I don't know if I'm the lucky one yet, but that means there's hope.



RLE said:


> Too true :-! Someone is going to get lucky as I've just sent Maurice an email asking if I can cancel my order. Number 11 btw.


----------



## RAM75

Turns out I am lucky. I got Maurice's last in stock OVM last week and I just sent in my PayPal to be the new owner of #11 for the Arctic Ocean.:-!


----------



## Kutusov

RAM75 said:


> Turns out I am lucky. I got Maurice's last in stock OVM last week and I just sent in my PayPal to be the new owner of #11 for the Arctic Ocean.:-!


You must be feeling pretty lucky!! Congrats!!

Now who wants my ticket for just 75% more on the asking price? b-) :-d


----------



## JSal

dowsing said:


> Delayed gratification is a good thing in this day and age of getting everything instantly. That and we should appreciate the watch all the more when it comes to fruition.


Truer words have never been spoken...


----------



## EvolutioNL

Maybe some inspiration for others, I will go for this combo. I realy like the contrast of the blue and orange.

View attachment 1014275


----------



## RAM75

I am thinking of this strap from Gunny. I would get a Steinhart deployment for it. What do you thinK?

View attachment 1015353


----------



## sgtguk

Bit late in seeing this one but emailed and on the waiting list ! fingers and toes crossed !


----------



## Djk949

EvolutioNL said:


> Maybe some inspiration for others, I will go for this combo. I realy like the contrast of the blue and orange.
> 
> View attachment 1014275


I really really hope our blue is this shade.


----------



## Sail944

With May nearly a month away, I can't hardly wait for an update from ARAMAR!


----------



## rossi46vr

Sail944 said:


> With May nearly a month away, I can't hardly wait for an update from ARAMAR!


I know there are time differences around the world but its still only march here in the UK !!!!


----------



## Drum2000

Yeah, March going on January when I look out my window! Roll on May!!!!


----------



## cleaver

Sail944 said:


> With May nearly a month away, I can't hardly wait for an update from ARAMAR!


I agree that we should get some new information from ARAMAR.


----------



## Kutusov

cleaver said:


> I agree that we should get some new information from ARAMAR.


There probably isn't one yet. I've noticed from another disucssion on another forum that Steinhart is almost out of Oceans. They are all sold out except for the blue Ocean 2. You can pre-order some and they say "available not before April 23rd". So my guess is that all those Oceans and the Aramar (essentially a moded Ocean) are still being produced in Switzerland.

We know how the final design is going to be (Maurice already told us it's the original one) and we are pretty far away from the end of April, early May for either Steinhart or Aramar to be told if there is any kind of delay in the production of this batch.

So I would go so far as to say that no update is good news, means everything is going according to plan. If there was something to be said now would probably mean some unexpected hiccup had occurred early on the production phase.


----------



## poxyhen

Right on the money Kutusov. 

I am as anxious as anyone to get my Arctic Ocean. However I appreciate the design is finalised and the delivery has been promised for May. Nothing left to do (or say) but wait (and try not to buy anything else in the meantime as therapy!). I am pre-ordered for another great product which is months away yet (Dagaz Typhoon) so this is making it twice as hard!


----------



## Kutusov

poxyhen said:


> I am pre-ordered for another great product which is months away yet (Dagaz Typhoon) so this is making it twice as hard!


That is a pretty nice Benrus homage. I see the pre-orders are close... how much was it?


----------



## poxyhen

Kutusov said:


> That is a pretty nice Benrus homage. I see the pre-orders are close... how much was it?


Don't want to hijack this thread, but the Typhoon pre-order price was $600 (50% deposit)


----------



## Kutusov

poxyhen said:


> Don't want to hijack this thread, but the Typhoon pre-order price was $600 (50% deposit)


Still a lot cheaper than a MKII or something... and avoiding the off topic thing, I'll execute my cunning plan by mentioning "Now, just you look at how cheap the Arctic Ocean is if you compare it with other homages made by other brands, even if they are of different original watches!!!" :-d

(side question and you can answer me through PM if you have any thoughts on it... Have you considered Ray's (Kronos) Type I homage?)


----------



## Djk949

Kutusov said:


> That is a pretty nice Benrus homage. I see the pre-orders are close... how much was it?


It's actually a Seiko 6105 homage not a Benrus (you're thinking of his Cav watch).


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, I've seen it now! My mistake, I was indeed thinking of the Air Cav one.


----------



## Draygo

I'm discovering that I'm better at Delayed Gratification than I thought. And more patient than I thought. 
Just saying


----------



## Drum2000

Draygo said:


> I'm discovering that I'm better at Delayed Gratification than I thought. And more patient than I thought.
> Just saying


Hey! Same here! All is just tickety boo!


----------



## DMI07

I wrote an email yesterday to Maurice and he answerd very fast! 
The time schedule will be the same like befor May 2013!
No live Pix at the moment!

Happy Eastern from Germany


----------



## Kutusov

DMI07 said:


> I wrote an email yesterday to Maurice and he answerd very fast!
> The time schedule will be the same like befor May 2013!
> No live Pix at the moment!
> 
> Happy Eastern from Germany


I'm sorry, I might have misread you but are you saying it's coming on May or before May?


----------



## Uwe W.

Kutusov said:


> I'm sorry, I might have misread you but are you saying it's coming on May or before May?


I understood his statement to mean that the production schedule hasn't changed, which means it's still set to roll out sometime in May.


----------



## Kutusov

Uwe W. said:


> I understood his statement to mean that the production schedule hasn't changed, which means it's still set to roll out sometime in May.


Right... I re-read it now and I agree with you. Probably my brain was trying to go with the earlier delivery interpretation... brain smart organ!! :-d


----------



## mr_sundstrom

I think this is the easiest part of the wait. In the beginning we were all very anxious to see how the design would turn out. 
I for certain have cooled down a bit and found a couple of new watches along the way. 

When the live pics start to drop in, that's when it's going to get hard again. 
The last wait, the few weeks of waiting for shipping confirmation... 

Oh, the humanity! 


Sent from Sweden using correct English


----------



## Kutusov

Yeap, the first pictures! I want it to be a keeper but I'm yet to see how the aged lume turns out. Feeling a bit of trepidation about that...


----------



## Taipan89

...... I missed ordrering one of these by a couple of days.


----------



## Kutusov

All the Oceans I've bought so far (black Ocean 1, Pespi GMT, Vintage GMT) are keepers... I think the only thing that i can see going wrong for me is if the lume turns to be very orangey like the OVM. On the other hand, the blue dial and bezel is a more forgiving background for the aged lume than the black one of the OVM.

Anyway, 1 month and change and we'll know ;-)


----------



## Uwe W.

Taipan89 said:


> ...... I missed ordrering one of these by a couple of days


Please read the forum's rules: any discussion of sales, trades, etc... must be limited to the Sales Corner or conducted via a PM. There's also an official waiting list that you can be put on my contacting the retailer directly.


----------



## Djk949

Hey Kutusov, Aramar made your wish come true - look at his site for the Arctic Sea: A black dialed snowflake/tudor watch.


----------



## dowsing

It took me a while to find that:

Aramar Arctic Sea

It doesn't look to be a Steinhart made model and is a lot more expensive. A nice watch though never the less.



Djk949 said:


> Hey Kutusov, Aramar made your wish come true - look at his site for the Arctic Sea: A black dialed snowflake/tudor watch.


----------



## Sail944

Will the Arctic Ocean have a black/red date wheel or just black? Sure seems like a much better deal for those of us that were able to preorder!


----------



## Kutusov

Djk949 said:


> Hey Kutusov, Aramar made your wish come true - look at his site for the Arctic Sea: A black dialed snowflake/tudor watch.


Thanks for that, I wouldn't remember to check... Looks great but... a bit too expensive. No bracelet, 10ATM WR, no cyclops... But it's a nice homage, with the correct size and the big crown is very cool!

EDIT: Oh, and I still think the Aramar logo is pretty cool too! I know this discussion is long gone but I wouldn't mind that logo on the Arctic Ocean at all!!


----------



## rossi46vr

I think I'll regret this, I'm out !!! Someone on the waiting list will be happy


----------



## cleaver

rossi46vr said:


> I think I'll regret this, I'm out !!! Someone on the waiting list will be happy


Why?


----------



## rossi46vr

cleaver said:


> Why?


I've just been offered one of the last 2008 Rolex GMT Pepsi's so I need the funds !!!


----------



## cleaver

rossi46vr said:


> I've just been offered one of the last 2008 Rolex GMT Pepsi's so I need the funds !!!


That's definetly a good reason!


----------



## EvolutioNL

Yeah its probably no Steinhart but I dont like the red date at all. It just doesnt suite the watch.


----------



## Draygo

dowsing said:


> It took me a while to find that:
> 
> Aramar Arctic Sea
> 
> It doesn't look to be a Steinhart made model and is a lot more expensive. A nice watch though never the less.


Youre right: that looks rather nice. I think I could live with the authentic size and even the red date wheel text... Ican definitely live without the cyclops! ...but I'm not sure I can live with the price :-(


----------



## vbluep51

Can we please get an update. Even if there isn't one, I would just like to know what's the status

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kutusov

vbluep51 said:


> Can we please get an update. Even if there isn't one, I would just like to know what's the status
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


UPDATE!!! All is well, nothing to report :-d


----------



## tatt169

^ +1 . No news is good news!


----------



## Kutusov

So now that I got people agreeing with me... what about that black and white Arctic Ocean? ;-)


----------



## Uwe W.

vbluep51 said:


> Can we please get an update. Even if there isn't one, I would just like to know what's the status
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


Firing off an email directly to the source using your Nexus 10 would provide you the most definitive answer my Tapatalk 2 using friend.


----------



## Chromejob

Djk949 said:


> Hey Kutusov, Aramar made your wish come true - look at his site for the Arctic Sea: A black dialed snowflake/tudor watch.





dowsing said:


> It took me a while to find that:
> 
> Aramar Arctic Sea
> 
> It doesn't look to be a Steinhart made model and is a lot more expensive. A nice watch though never the less.


Oh, wow. Drilled lugs, old fashioned crown, traditional caseback. No bracelet though.....


----------



## slooowr6

Chromejob said:


> Oh, wow. Drilled lugs, old fashioned crown, traditional caseback. No bracelet though.....


I email Maurice, he said there is optional rivet bracelet for 50 euro.


----------



## Sail944

Emailed Maurice due to my impatience and he promptly replied and said that the watches will be ready in May, and he will post pics up here once he gets them


----------



## Kutusov

Just a Monty Python scenario... What if I ran out of patience a day before shipping and asked my money back? :-d


----------



## Djk949

Then, you sir, would be the epitome of SOL.


----------



## Kutusov

Djk949 said:


> Then, you sir, would be the epitome of SOL.


No, I mean intentionally! Knowing when the watches were going to be shipped out! 3 months (or whatever has been) waiting and, on the last day, just go "Nha, I'm sick of waiting, I'll just cancel it..."


----------



## Djk949

Then, you sir, would be the epitome of CRAZY!


----------



## Dre

Sail944 said:


> Emailed Maurice due to my impatience and he promptly replied and said that the watches will be ready in May, and he will post pics up here once he gets them


Did he say specifically when in may? Reason I ask is we're going on vacation at the end of may. If it doesn't look like the watch will get to me before we leave, I may well ask for the watch to be held until after we return.


----------



## Sail944

Unfortunately not. Just that they "will be ready in May"


----------



## Dre

Sail944 said:


> Unfortunately not. Just that they "will be ready in May"


Cool, thanks. I'll ask them the question directly and post back what I hear.


----------



## RAM75

It seems Steinhart is having some issues with their suppliers getting ETA movements for their own endeavors. I would think they would take care of their own business needs before these types of outside projects. Should we be expecting a delay? It's not a slight or a dig. Steinhart is at the mercy of their suppliers and if they can't get the movements they need and are expecting....well as they say that rolls downhill.


----------



## Dre

I asked Maurice at Aramar my question directly, he replied back with end of May, nothing more specific than that.


----------



## Draygo

I've just realised that I can pin down the exact week when the Arctic Ocean will be delivered... I am on holiday during the first week of June. 

Grrrrr.


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> I've just realised that I can pin down the exact week when the Arctic Ocean will be delivered... I am on holiday during the first week of June.
> 
> Grrrrr.


Tell the postie he can leave it with me while you're away... he can easily walk the extra mile....


----------



## Dre

Draygo said:


> I've just realised that I can pin down the exact week when the Arctic Ocean will be delivered... I am on holiday during the first week of June.
> 
> Grrrrr.


Same here, I'll be on holiday the first 2 weeks of June. I discussed this with Maurice at Aramar when I inquired about when they'd be ready and shipping. He'll hold mine until after we're back. I'll have to wait a bit longer to have it on my wrist, but so be it.


----------



## petethegreek

I can't imagine they will ship anything without notifying us first. We're in the final stretch here gang. Can't wait myself.


----------



## marinelite

almost forgotten on this snowflake, glad its MAY... 
look forward,,


----------



## Aramar

I spoke with Steinhart a few days ago and he comfirmed me that the watches would be ready end of May. Once we get the watches in (will be in the begining of June) we will notify our customers before shipping the watches. I can't hardly wait to see the Arctic Ocean in real life!


----------



## Sail944

Neither can we!! Maybe Steinhart will give you some pics of the assembly to temp us with, as they often do for their own models on their FB page...


----------



## Kutusov

Who does a final cosmetic inspection? QC at the factory, Steinhart or you Maurice?


----------



## Uwe W.

Kutusov said:


> Who does a final cosmetic inspection? QC at the factory, Steinhart or you Maurice?


I would hope both. After all, isn't that the way it's supposed to be?


----------



## Fr4ancesco

Any news yet? Can't wait to see the piece on my wrist. The nearer the delivery date comes, to more impatient I become.


----------



## Uwe W.

Fr4ancesco said:


> Any news yet?


Yeah, four posts above the one you just made...


----------



## Fr4ancesco

Uwe W. said:


> Yeah, four posts above the one you just made...


Thx for the elucidation...just flew over the posts and trully overread Aramar's post! Hope there won't be any delay...


----------



## Virgilen

Hello

Please excuse me for not having the time to read the whole thread, but is this watch still possible to buy or is it sold out?


----------



## dowsing

It is sold out, though if. You contact aramar I believe that there is a waiting list for those interested in case anyone pulls out.



Virgilen said:


> Hello
> 
> Please excuse me for not having the time to read the whole thread, but is this watch still possible to buy or is it sold out?


----------



## cptdean

It'll be interesting to see what the market bears for this watch, given its built-in scarcity. It may not double it's value like the Spork (people are crazy), but I think you should be prepared to pay a premium.


----------



## Uwe W.

Just had to delete a couple of sales related posts that were made here by a couple of newbies. Just a reminder to everyone, sales discussions are not allowed outside of the Sales Forum.


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Come on!! I'm getting very impatient here! 


Sent from Sweden using correct English


----------



## Kutusov

My most pessimistic estimate is that you'll be with your watch within 3 weeks ;-)


----------



## jantje.vlaam

Only 4 days left in may. Looking forward in wearing this watch on fathersday. Any news?


----------



## bellamy

Kutusov said:


> My most *pessimistic* estimate is that you'll be with your watch within 3 weeks ;-)


Ohhh don't be too sure Sir!! I'm prepared for the worst :-x


----------



## Kutusov

bellamy said:


> Ohhh don't be too sure Sir!! I'm prepared for the worst :-x


You are? Can I expect to see you on that Discovery Channel show with all the loonies ready and praying for the Armageddon, stockpiling food and guns and building fortresses? Because a zombie outbreak or a big meteor collision would be the worst... and in that case, no, my pessimistic prevision doesn't cover those scenarios :-d


----------



## Aramar

Hi Folks, some good and some bad news from Steinhart today. The good news is that the parts for the watches are ready! The very, very bad news is the movements. The very mighty ETA concern promissed Steinhart 500 ETA 2824-2 movements and they deliverd just 40......... And ETA simply claims that they deliverd....... Steinhart is getting sick and tired about this and as you can see on his own website he can hardly deliver any of the ever popular Ocean watches. The Swatch group just delivers exactly the amount of movements needed by companies like Breitling and Rolex (Tudor) but the small, independent companies get whatever ETA is willing to send. To my opinion it is a real shame that this very mighty company is acting so arrogant towards Steinhart (and other small companies). Steinhart has been a loyal and good customer for many years now, and ETA just doesn't deliver what they promissed by contract. Actually this does not suprise me at all, when my wife tried to get a simple strap for a Swatch it took more then three months to send it, and they send the wrong one........... ETA/Swatch is not interested in the small customers anymore only in the big business. For the Arctic Ocean it is a problem. Yes, the watches will be made and delivered, but only once Swatch finally decidedes to live up to it's promisses (and signed contract!!!). From this point, and also on behalf of Steinhart, we both can only say sorry for the big delay caused by ETA. I hope the watches will be ready somewhere this summer and we all can enjoy the beautiful Arctic Oceans!!


----------



## Alex.C

This is not what I had hoped to hear. At all. Have you looked into sourcing a replacement movement? Also, would you be able to provide any pictures of the parts? Maybe a dial pic just to hold us over?


----------



## cptdean

Agreed. I'd like to see some pics of the rest of the watch now that the parts are in.


----------



## Sail944

cptdean said:


> Agreed. I'd like to see some pics of the rest of the watch now that the parts are in.


+1

These are just the types of setbacks that scared me away from the Olivier...


----------



## Kutusov

Aramar said:


> Hi Folks, some good and some bad news from Steinhart today. The good news is that the parts for the watches are ready! The very, very bad news is the movements. The very mighty ETA concern promissed Steinhart 500 ETA 2824-2 movements and they deliverd just 40......... And ETA simply claims that they deliverd....... Steinhart is getting sick and tired about this and as you can see on his own website he can hardly deliver any of the ever popular Ocean watches. The Swatch group just delivers exactly the amount of movements needed by companies like Breitling and Rolex (Tudor) but the small, independent companies get whatever ETA is willing to send. To my opinion it is a real shame that this very mighty company is acting so *arrogant* towards Steinhart (and other small companies). Steinhart has been a loyal and good customer for many years now, and ETA just doesn't deliver what they promissed by contract. Actually this does not suprise me at all, when my wife tried to get a simple strap for a Swatch it took more then three months to send it, and they send the wrong one........... ETA/Swatch is not interested in the small customers anymore only in the big business. For the Arctic Ocean it is a problem. Yes, the watches will be made and delivered, but only once Swatch finally decidedes to live up to it's promisses (and signed contract!!!). From this point, and also on behalf of Steinhart, we both can only say sorry for the big delay caused by ETA. I hope the watches will be ready somewhere this summer and we all can enjoy the beautiful Arctic Oceans!!


Exactly. And that's why I still don't get why brands don't take the invitation from the Swatch group and drop them completely. For reasons of price,quality and ethics (being the case that ETA are a bunch of stuck up *****) why don't people get over the illusion and pseudo-prestige of the Swiss Made stuff and move over to the probably better and cheaper Miyota 9015? After all, isn't that the purpose of a proper homage watch anyway? Something with the design and quality of the real thing, without paying for all the brand stamped on it and all the "prestige" that is nothing more than a pre-conception?

ETA would be ***** off if they delivered 500 movements and got paid for 40. They would probably sue and stop doing business with Gunther. I will never get why the opposite doesn't happen... he orders 500 movements, they say ok, and don't deliver? That's 460 watches Gunther won't be selling. If a supplier, service provider, business partner is rubbish and hurts the business, what do you do? You find another one... this isn't a monopoly.

....sorry... rant over.


----------



## tatt169

I had a feeling this was coming after the many stock related posts appearing on the steinhart forum. I can see this delay costing me money in the short term as knowing I had the artic ocean incoming , it was scratching that gotta get a new watch itch. 

*that itch is back in a BIG way!!*


----------



## Dre

Alex.C said:


> This is not what I had hoped to hear. At all. Have you looked into sourcing a replacement movement? Also, would you be able to provide any pictures of the parts? Maybe a dial pic just to hold us over?


Agreed with this. What about the Sellita SW200 movement? Isn't it pretty much a drop-in replacement for the ETA 2824?


----------



## Alex.C

Dre said:


> Agreed with this. What about the Sellita SW200 movement? Isn't it pretty much a drop-in replacement for the ETA 2824?


A quick and admittedly incomplete reading of the google tells me that they are swappable.


----------



## crew

Dre said:


> Agreed with this. What about the Sellita SW200 movement? Isn't it pretty much a drop-in replacement for the ETA 2824?


|>

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/sellita-sw200-vs-eta-2824-thread-358081.html


----------



## Kutusov

Dre said:


> Agreed with this. What about the Sellita SW200 movement? Isn't it pretty much a drop-in replacement for the ETA 2824?


It is, so much so that I think there isn't much of a difference between the two companies. I once tried to figure out the difference and ended up finding that sometimes ETA orders ebauches from Sellita and then finish them themselves, other times the other way around (I mean, Sellita will do the finish on ETA ebauches). So my guess is you'll end up having the some problem with them.

I'll say it again... it's all your Swiss Made lovers fault :-d Realistically, the Miyota 9015 is by far the best option. Same specs, made by a just as good or better Japanese company (you know they don't fool around) and cheaper because you are not paying for the Swiss Made thing.

I know I'll never win the argument but that doesn't mean I have to shut up ;-)


----------



## cptdean

I'd gladly take the 9015, but would it mean we'd need a different dial, hands, movement ring, stem, etc.?


----------



## Kutusov

Not 100% on this but I'm prety sure it's the same as the ETA. AFAIR, it's ptety much a Miyota clone made to wedge in into the markets ETA is droping.


----------



## Aramar

I will ask Steinhart for pics. Furthermore I mailed a contact of me in Switzerland if he is able to deliver 100 ETA or SW movements. This might be a solution to the problem, but I have to check if he can get them and what the price per movement is.


----------



## Dave+63

I'm not worried about having to wait for my watch. It's paid for and will come when it comes. 

The people I do feel sorry for are Aramar and more particularly Steinhart. I mean, how can you run a business when your major supplier only delivers 8% of your order without any apology or recompense. That's 460 watches at a minimum of £300 each or £138,000 minimum off your turnover for this batch. Gunther really needs to find another movement supplier quickly. Not just to satisfy his ever increasing customer base but just to stay in business!


----------



## RAM75

This is what I expected a few weeks ago when I posted the question, since Steinhart is having such a trouble getting movements for his own watches, I would think these side projects would be the 1st to take a back seat. I have faith it will happen, it is just a question of when. 
We had at GTG a couple of weeks ago at the Omega Boutique and they flew in one of their head trainers, Charles. He had been in product development and other dept in Omega through the years and states that Swatch Group will 100% stop selling ETA to outside companies, it is not an if but when. These kinds of slow downs are very purposeful on Swatch/ETA's part. Charles said the smaller guys like Gunter, Aramar and are the ones getting squeezed the hardest, the fastest. They really need to figure out their next movement sooner than later, because this isn't going to get better. Many are going to Stellita, but a some kind of change is going to have to be made. I for one really don't want to see these kinds of great companies like Steinhart and Aramar go anywhere. I hope they embrace the changing times. I'm a big fan.

~Alex


----------



## RAM75

Aramar said:


> I will ask Steinhart for pics. Furthermore I mailed a contact of me in Switzerland if he is able to deliver 100 ETA or SW movements. This might be a solution to the problem, but I have to check if he can get them and what the price per movement is.


I would love to see a assembled prototype of the watch even if it's with a dummy movement, just to get a true idea what we all are waiting for with great anticipation!


----------



## Dre

Kutusov said:


> It isI'll say it again... it's all your Swiss Made lovers fault :-d Realistically, the Miyota 9015 is by far the best option. Same specs, made by a just as good or better Japanese company (you know they don't fool around) and cheaper because you are not paying for the Swiss Made thing.


I disagree with this. The 9015 may well be a decent movement, but there were a few things I didn't like about it. I had a Helson Tortuga with that mov't in it. Despite the tortuga being a big heavy diver's watch, you could still hear the rotor spinning in it. And it only winds in one direction, meaning it freewheels in the other direction. Loudly and to the point where it wobbles the watch. Yes, the valjoux 7750 does the same, and I don't care for that wobble either.

If the Arctic Ocean was initially billed as a Miyota 9015 mov't watch, in all likelyhood I wouldn't have preordered one.


----------



## Kutusov

Dre said:


> I disagree with this. The 9015 may well be a decent movement, but there were a few things I didn't like about it. I had a Helson Tortuga with that mov't in it. Despite the tortuga being a big heavy diver's watch, you could still hear the rotor spinning in it. And it only winds in one direction, meaning it freewheels in the other direction. Loudly and to the point where it wobbles the watch. Yes, the valjoux 7750 does the same, and I don't care for that wobble either.
> 
> If the Arctic Ocean was initially billed as a Miyota 9015 mov't watch, in all likelyhood I wouldn't have preordered one.


See??? It's you holding us hostage to this disgraceful way of the ETA group behaviour!! It's all on you, you, YOU!!! :-d ;-)

Btw, I only had a watch in the past with a Sellita. It was small Aisto Aristocrat but the rotor felt as lively as the 7750. It was probably only because of the small size and mass of the watch head because both movements should be the same thing. This is why I ask... how independent from ETA is Sellita?


----------



## Djk949

JUST SOURCE THE SELLITA SW200!!!!!!!!! It's a drop in swap. All parts will fit. Are you listening ARAMAR/STEINHART?

If they didn't send the movements this time, then why would the watches be ready sometime this summer? Who says they won't pull the same trick...if that is what has actually happened. 

I think a wait list spot will soon open...


----------



## Kutusov

Djk949 said:


> JUST SOURCE THE SELLITA SW200!!!!!!!!! It's a drop in swap. All parts will fit. Are you listening ARAMAR/STEINHART?


But how independent is Sellita from ETA? If this problem is part of a business strategy, as seeming that Sellita is very dependent on ETA, wouldn't we be having the same problem later, if not sooner? I'm really asking, I don't know the answer...


----------



## Djk949

I've never heard of Sellita being dependent on ETA.


----------



## Schneider4512

I have to agree. What's the excuse going to be once summer gets here and it's delayed again?


----------



## Kutusov

Djk949 said:


> I've never heard of Sellita being dependent on ETA.


Well, it's simple then... if Sellita has stock and is able to set prices similar to ETA.

But anyway, this is guesswork. Gunther is the one that knows what is enticed in his business...


----------



## Dre

Kutusov said:


> Well, it's simple then... if Sellita has stock and is able to set prices similar to ETA.
> 
> But anyway, this is guesswork. Gunther is the one that knows what is enticed in his business...


That's likely the rub though - if Sellita has stock. I'm sure Steinhart isn't the only one dealing with issues sourcing movements. I'd imagine Sellita movements are getting harder to come by because of increased demand.

If they're available, it would seem like a good solution - it's a drop in replacement. Whether its doable or not I'll leave to Aramar / Steinhart - they're in the business. I'm just eager to get mine.


----------



## Uwe W.

Of course the Sellita would work, but no one seems to be discussing what they cost relative to the ETA movement they replace. It's my understanding that they cost more, but I've never confirmed that as fact, so sure it's great to suggest Steinhart use those movements instead, but at the same time everyone should be prepared for the possibility that the watch would end up costing more. The other question, which was raised already, is the availability of those Sellita movements.

And doesn't it occur to anyone that Steinhart has already thought through all of this? I'm sure there are very good reasons why the company isn't already using Sellita, probably very good ones, and I wouldn't be surprised if cost is one of them.


----------



## Riker

As I have mentioned previously on numerous occassions throughout this forum, Steinhart is at the mercy of ETA & this is the case with many other watch brands. As I have also previously mentioned Steinhart is well aware of the situation with the very very limited supply of ETA movements & the other options that do exist. However, for everyone that thinks it is just a simple matter of using Sellita movements instead of ETA you respectfully need to take a step back & just consider all the other issues that exist. Not only are there concerns surrounding contracts that are in play & agreements that cannot 'just be broken' but also supply issues that do exist & have done so for some time in relation to Sellita movements.

It is a situation that is having an effect on the whole industry. ETA are in total control of the cause & effects. To this, increasing demands have seen that Sellita are not in a position where they are able to take up all the slack. Believe it or not as Uwe has mentioned, Steinhart (& other brands) have already & do still look at this & do still monitor any option that may become available. That is simple common sense. For those that are waiting for a watch or are considering one where supply is very short you need to consider your own options & be well aware of the reasons why your preferred brand is not able to meet your demands. All the complaining in the world will not generate positive outcomes.


----------



## mr_sundstrom

This is not what I had hoped to hear. I feel sorry for both Aramar and Steinhart. They both seem like stand up guys and this is unfair to them. 
I'm not in a hurry, but would sure like to see my Arctic Ocean soon! 
Best wishes! 


Sent from Sweden using correct English


----------



## Cosmograph

Thanks for the update. Am sure at some point we will get the watches and its tough since Steinhart & Aramar both have to deal with customers who may not have the patience. 

Do not know what the situation is with Sellita either but doubt that there will be available supply for them. There is a shortage and hence my personal vote for non SWATCH group products unless it can't be helped. (And so far so good with not sending my $$ that way.) I find the Miyota 9015 to be a decent workhorse too.


----------



## Djk949

I'm out (just as I backed out of Olivier and that was definitely a good move). I predict a fall delivery time for you guys. Enjoy whoever gets my spot! Borealis Francis Drake here I come.


----------



## petethegreek

This delay / shortage on movements, in general, is a sign of things to come guys/gals. Let's hope this is only a short-term problem (6 months to a year) or until supply and demand are in parity once again.

We all knew this day would come and given the current delays that have plagued Steinhart already, its no wonder this item has fallen victim. The additional wait time is disappointing nonetheless. 

If Steinhart's order was shorted intentionally or without regard, then shame on ETA and Swatch. 

All this said, how about some photos Aramar? That would help change the mood in this thread!


----------



## Ed.YANG

petethegreek said:


> ... If Steinhart's order was shorted intentionally or without regard, then shame on ETA and Swatch. ...


Ordered 500, yet delivered less than 10%??? SHAME ON THEM!


Aramar said:


> ...The very, very bad news is the movements. The very mighty ETA concern *promissed* Steinhart *500* ETA 2824-2 movements and they deliverd just *40*...


o|o|o|


----------



## JerylTan

How abt seiko 6r movements? 
Well, even tag is lookg to seiko these days 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vbluep51

since the watch case is already designed and its a common design with other Steinhart watches the only movement that will work is a ETA or a exact copy of ETA


----------



## Draygo

vbluep51 said:


> since the watch case is already designed and its a conman design with other Steinhart watches the only movement that will work is a ETA or a exact copy of ETA


For the sake of clarity, I think you meant 'common design' above?


----------



## vbluep51

Draygo said:


> For the sake of clarity, I think you meant 'common design' above?


Fixed


----------



## Draygo

vbluep51 said:


> Fixed


:-!


----------



## Kutusov

JerylTan said:


> How abt seiko 6r movements?
> Well, even tag is lookg to seiko these days
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Not for now and maybe not for the near future of Steinhart but that is also an excelent alternative! Tough as nails movements and many do use the same size of the hands of a regular ETA. Lower beat though, as typical for non-exotic Japanese movements.

The future is in the land of the rising sun and I'm very glad for that. If the Swatch group is taking the ball home with them, I very glad not to play with them.

...and shame that the Russians have let their watchmaking industry die (save for Vostok) as that's one less alternative (Molnija or 3105 instead of a Unitas, etc, etc).

And since I apparently can't shake my rant mode, why on earth don't the Germans come out with an affordable mechanical movement of their own? If it's a matter of pedigree and watchmaking history, there's plenty of that over at Glashütte and (ok, a bit less...) over at Pforzheim. And if the Swiss can do it, the Germans not only can certainly do it also, I bet they can do it better.


----------



## JerylTan

Kutusov said:


> Not for now and maybe not for the near future of Steinhart but that is also an excelent alternative! Tough as nails movements and many do use the same size of the hands of a regular ETA. Lower beat though, as typical for non-exotic Japanese movements.
> 
> The future is in the land of the rising sun and I'm very glad for that. If the Swatch group is taking the ball home with them, I very glad not to play with them.
> 
> ...and shame that the Russians have let their watchmaking industry die (save for Vostok) as that's one less alternative (Molnija or 3105 instead of a Unitas, etc, etc).
> 
> And since I apparently can't shake my rant mode, why on earth don't the Germans come out with an affordable mechanical movement of their own? If it's a matter of pedigree and watchmaking history, there's plenty of that over at Glashütte and (ok, a bit less...) over at Pforzheim. And if the Swiss can do it, the Germans not only can certainly do it also, I bet they can do it better.


I thought certain 6r movements are 28800 bph as well?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kutusov

JerylTan said:


> I thought certain 6r movements are 28800 bph as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


It may ceratinly well be the case, I'm very ignorant on particulars of Seiko movements. Just their names/codes alone are beyond me. But I would love to have to learn them, if you know what I mean... :-d;-)


----------



## Riker

No, keep the rant going as this is an excellent point. It has been discussed elsewhere, but to no avail at present. If someone or group had the energy to do so then it would be a win for the boutique & smaller manufacturers in Germany & even those from further out. We know quality wouldn't be a problem & materials are not hard to come by.

The industry is growing & German brands are very much a part of that growth. Imagine if a German movement maker could take up the slack left by ETA.......



Kutusov said:


> And since I apparently can't shake my rant mode, *why on earth don't the Germans come out with an affordable mechanical movement of their own?* If it's a matter of pedigree and watchmaking history, there's plenty of that over at Glashütte and (ok, a bit less...) over at Pforzheim. And if the Swiss can do it, the Germans not only can certainly do it also, I bet they can do it better.


----------



## Kutusov

Riker said:


> Imagine if a German movement maker could take up the slack left by ETA.......


I can only wish for such a thing! But until then, we already have Japanese alternatives and as to the importance of having a Swiss movement... yeah, it's great. Great business ethics from them, really worth supporting... :roll:


----------



## Ed.YANG

Riker said:


> ...The industry is growing & German brands are very much a part of that growth. Imagine if a German movement maker could take up the slack left by ETA.......


yes... it would be a dream come true for most of us here should there is such a company base in Germany, churning out German automatic movements and fitted into the German labelled, STEINHART WATCHES... a true German timepiece from the German creator, designer and builder. But... is there any of such factory producing movements in such an affordable price, and in big volumes? Sigh... NOMOs although makes their own movements, their price are just simply too... high, for the STEINHART fans here...

And not to forget, i wouldn't want to troll... the "GERMAN MADE" rule is much more lax than the "SWISS MADE" rule... I would not want to see a STEINHART piece fitted with rebadged chinese or japanese movement and claimed to be German Made. The selling price have to justify the cost of the movements used.

It will be tough road ahead for STEINHART this year... their popularity getting wider, their orders getting bigger, but their movement supplies... relying on the commonly regarded reliable workhorse movements from ETA, are getting slimmer and slimmer and smaller... Too bad that SELLITAS movements are now snapping up by the big boys...
CLARO SEMAG? Valanvron? bahh... forget about those 2... lots of negative reports popped up now and then...


----------



## Riker

Ed, you do not need to worry about that...... Only in some sad extraordinary circumstances will this ever happen....



Ed.YANG said:


> And not to forget, i wouldn't want to troll... the "GERMAN MADE" rule is much more lax than the "SWISS MADE" rule... *I would not want to see a STEINHART piece fitted with rebadged chinese or japanese movement* and claimed to be German Made. The selling price have to justify the cost of the movements used.
> 
> It will be tough road ahead for STEINHART this year... their popularity getting wider, their orders getting bigger, but their movement supplies... relying on the commonly regarded reliable workhorse movements from ETA, are getting slimmer and slimmer and smaller... Too bad that SELLITAS movements are now snapping up by the big boys...
> CLARO SEMAG? Valanvron? bahh... forget about those 2... lots of negative reports popped up now and then...


----------



## Ed.YANG

Riker said:


> Ed, you do not need to worry about that...... Only in some sad extraordinary circumstances will this ever happen....


Perhaps until the end of this year... we may not worry about that. 
However next year...

Looking back at STEINHART previous catalogued discontinued watch models, they did used SELLITAs in the past when they were with the REVUE THORMEN alliance, which also includes DeBAUFRE and ROBERT Uhren. And after their breakup, ETA movements were chosen, which i believe, Sir STEINHART believes strongly on the well known reliability, popularity and serviceability on the movements compared to that made by SELLITAs. 
Today... DeBAUFRE is history, ROBERT Uhren is still struggling on their sales and popularity and still using SELLITAs... and I still have no idea whether ROBERT Uhren is still tagging with R.T. Robert Uhren i see, will not have challenges if still in R.T's league... so as others brands under the VOLLMER umbrella. STOWA's recent use of SOPROD had raised some attentions, due to price hike...

STEINHART is a lone ranger now, source their own parts, and engage a SWISS party to build on their watches. The other parts of watches may not be too hard... the movements? ...Lets hope that SELLITAS can pump up their production volume on movements as close as good to ETA, such that STEINHART can share a little pie...


----------



## Riker

Ed, my point remains as written above, it would be under sad & extraordinary circumstances that Steinhart would use Asian made complete movements. And from the source himself it is not an attractive option at all when weighed against his intentions going forward for the brand...... 

Looking at Sellita, their reporting in the most basic terms suggests they have every intention to meet production needs of their customers. Whether Steinhart, Stowa or any other makers utilise their services for parts or completed movements they know they are in a unique position to serve an increasing number of brands in the general Swiss made market.

Anyway, back to topic.....


----------



## MrDagon007

> Ed, my point remains as written above, it would be under sad & extraordinary circumstances that Steinhart would use Asian made complete movements. And from the source himself it is not an attractive option at all when weighed against his intentions going forward for the brand......


In my experience, equating use of Asian movements with sad and extraordinary circumstances is not based on fact, perhaps on perception?
I have several automatic Seikos and their movements are wonderful. Yes the bph is lower yet my Sumo keeps perhaps even more precise time than my ETA based Steinharts. And the reliability of Seiko movements is proven as well. Tag tries to hide it, but their chrono movement is largely a mechanical Seiko.

I am open to Sellita, in fact I am open to proven movements of all capable producers, like Miyota (which is part of Citizen, if I am correct). A Steinhart with a Seiko or Miyota inside would be equally attractive for me. I can imagine that some have that incorrect negative perception though.


----------



## JerylTan

Riker said:


> Ed, my point remains as written above, it would be under sad & extraordinary circumstances that Steinhart would use Asian made complete movements. And from the source himself it is not an attractive option at all when weighed against his intentions going forward for the brand......
> 
> Looking at Sellita, their reporting in the most basic terms suggests they have every intention to meet production needs of their customers. Whether Steinhart, Stowa or any other makers utilise their services for parts or completed movements they know they are in a unique position to serve an increasing number of brands in the general Swiss made market.
> 
> Anyway, back to topic.....


I don,t see how using seiko movements is moving backwards? Of so then wouldn,t tag heuer not b using a seiko design in their 1887?
Of cos i,m not suggesting using entry level movements like the 4r. But 6r move,emts watches are typically in the same px range as steinharts? And if they could somehow put on a 8L at this px range, i,d go crazy and put down a preorder of 100 pieces 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kutusov

JerylTan said:


> I don,t see how using seiko movements is moving backwards?


Exactly... why do people equate Asian with low-quality? I'm not suggesting amove into Seagull movements but even any brand made that move, Seagull, garde I real Seagulls made in their high-tech factory, is an excellent movement. Look at herr Kemmner and what he uses...

The thing about the German Made not being as strictly controlled as Swiss Made... well, not much of an argument. It like everything else you buy, you trust and research the brand and what they use. I'm not an Iphone user but they are good phones and made in China. So just because a Steinhart or Stowa say Made in German don't automatically puts them into the doubtful category of those Chinese back-ally watches that are put together in Germany.

And BTW, Vollmer is in very good shape AFAIK. They've just released a lot of new models both under the main brand Aristo and also Messerschmitt. I never understood why they are not more highly regarded and maybe that's because they use all kinds of different movements (probably whatever they can get their hands on). But they always tell you what's inside so you have the information and are then able to decide if you want it or not. That's why I don't get what the problem is with Made in Germany if it comes from a respectable and ethical company (which, BTW, the Swiss Made Swatch Group proved once again it isn't on both aspects).

Anyway, I know it's a personal thing and I'm not condemning anyone (costumers or small businesses), just expressing my solidarity towards both Gunther and Maurice and other honest people that put their hearts into this watch thing. You won't lose me as a customer by moving to Japanese movements if needs must.


----------



## Watchuthinking

Riker said:


> Anyway, back to topic.....


Isn't this the topic? 

At the risk of being outed as a watch noob, I for one would love to see Steinhart switch suppliers. A "Seiko Japan" instead of 'Swiss made' would do me fine. Not only could we receive our orders, but we could have them serviced/re-motored long into the future. Will ETA start to restrict the supply of parts required in a decade's time to service their product? Probably, if their current stance is anything to go by. The whole thing is tragic, and puts me off far more brands than just this one.


----------



## Uwe W.

Watchuthinking said:


> Isn't this the topic?


Actually, no it isn't. This thread is about the Aramar Arctic Ocean and not a general debate about movement manufacturers, so it's drifted off-topic - yet again. The components being used for the Arctic where designed for use with an ETA movement, so discussing Asian substitutes for this watch is an absolute irrelevant exercise. As for the discussion of which movements Steinhart should use in the future, that should be the subject of another thread.


----------



## JerylTan

Uwe W. said:


> Actually, no it isn't. This thread is about the Aramar Arctic Ocean and not a general debate about movement manufacturers, so it's drifted off-topic - yet again. The components being used for the Arctic where designed for use with an ETA movement, so discussing Asian substitutes for this watch is an absolute irrelevant exercise. As for the discussion of which movements Steinhart should use in the future, that should be the subject of another thread.


Well then again. If we stuck to the topic, there wouldn,t b anything to discuss? 
It would just b a rant thread fr ppl to complain abt the delay

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cptdean

I'll get us back on topic by asking again for pictures of the components that are on hand. I'd really like to see the blue dial and bezel insert, along with the vintaged lume, in natural (non-studio) lighting. I'm hoping the shades will be closer to the muted Tudor Blue Snowflake than the bright shiny royal blue like on some other watches I've seen. I also hope the lume isn't too orange-y.


----------



## poxyhen

cptdean said:


> I'll get us back on topic by asking again for pictures of the components that are on hand. I'd really like to see the blue dial and bezel insert, along with the vintaged lume, in natural (non-studio) lighting. I'm hoping the shades will be closer to the muted Tudor Blue Snowflake than the bright shiny royal blue like on some other watches I've seen. I also hope the lume isn't too orange-y.


Great idea.

I am resigned to the fact that we'll have to wait a while to get the watches made, but it would help tremendously by having the watch parts shown - or if at all possible photos of one assembled without the engine. I share the preferences for colours too.


----------



## jantje.vlaam

i agree to the above, give ons some teasers please.


----------



## crew

poxyhen said:


> Great idea.
> 
> I am resigned to the fact that we'll have to wait a while to get the watches made, but it would help tremendously by having the watch parts shown - or if at all possible photos of one assembled without the engine. I share the preferences for colours too.


Hear hear. Another agreement on the colors - but it doesn't matter since they're already made. =) The muted blue would be ideal!

Pictures of the components would do much to satiate some of us until we have a better idea of when they'll be on our wrists!


----------



## DKUKmini

For anyone on the waiting list, I've just e-mailed Aramar to free up a space. I've been fairly patient but new Timefactors releases have made up my mind for me.


----------



## Aramar

Small update: I spoke with Steinhart and he told me to have a couple of watches ready in three-four weeks from now. I truely hope so, but this would be amazing. No pics of the watch parts yet, they are still in Swiss. Steinhart informed me that he has a back order now of 600-700 watches, thanks to these nice ETA guys................. I am busy at this moment via another supplier if I can get the ETA2824-2 myself and have them built in by Steinhart. If I can get them I will post it here immediately of course.


----------



## Brewddha

Aramar said:


> Small update: I spoke with Steinhart and he told me to have a couple of watches ready in three-four weeks from now. I truely hope so, but this would be amazing. No pics of the watch parts yet, they are still in Swiss. Steinhart informed me that he has a back order now of 600-700 watches, thanks to these nice ETA guys................. I am busy at this moment via another supplier if I can get the ETA2824-2 myself and have them built in by Steinhart. If I can get them I will post it here immediately of course.


Obviously a frustrating and unfortunate situation for all involved, but thank you Maurice for continuing to keep us updated, and for working on alternative solutions. I, for one, will let my order stand for now and hope for a good outcome. I'm still excited about the watch and willing to ride it out for a while, figuring I would just kick myself later when the watches do eventually ship if I was no longer on the list to receive one. 

Hang in there, Maurice.


----------



## RAM75

I would hope they have cameras and Internet in Switzerland. I'm sure prototypes have to be approved before going into full production. We all have been waiting patiently. The delays are no fault of Aramar or Steinhart, but I, for one, was hoping for something besides a rendering and a photoshop mock up at this point in the game. Something to assure us the wait is worth it and there's a light at the end of the tunnel. Just MHO.


----------



## crew

Brewddha said:


> Obviously a frustrating and unfortunate situation for all involved, but thank you Maurice for continuing to keep us updated, and for working on alternative solutions. I, for one, will let my order stand for now and hope for a good outcome. I'm still excited about the watch and willing to ride it out for a while, figuring I would just kick myself later when the watches do eventually ship if I was no longer on the list to receive one.
> 
> Hang in there, Maurice.


My order stands and will continue to. This is literally my grail watch, I was hoping Steinhart would make a snowflake homage - especially in blue - and my wishes were answered by Aramar. I'd kick myself if I gave up at the first hiccup. Good things come to those who wait!

You've got my support, Maurice & Gunther.


----------



## jantje.vlaam

*Patience is a Virtue it sure is getting tested ;-) i'm sitting out the ride as well, can't wait to get #41 on my wrist.*


----------



## crew

jantje.vlaam said:


> *Patience is a Virtue it sure is getting tested ;-) i'm sitting out the ride as well, can't wait to get #41 on my wrist.*


I just realized, as I took someone's place - I have no idea what number I'm getting. Little surprises!

Unrelated, "#41" is a great Dave Matthews / Tim Reynolds track.


----------



## jantje.vlaam

crew said:


> I just realized, as I took someone's place - I have no idea what number I'm getting. Little surprises!
> 
> Unrelated, "#41" is a great Dave Matthews / Tim Reynolds track.


I ordered the #41 for my 41st birthday, it was on the 27th of March (i had hoped to receive it before that :-x


----------



## poxyhen

jantje.vlaam said:


> I ordered the #41 for my 41st birthday, it was on the 27th of March (i had hoped to receive it before that :-x


Sorry about that - the only consolation is that you should receive it before you turn 42! I think though it is going to be a long wait, at least a few months.

It is even more frustrating noting that clients who have ordered Ocean series watches through Steinhart in March/April have started receiving their watches, whilst we ordered and paid for the Arctic Oceans in January! I suppose these watches won't be built until the Steinhart factory in Switzerland has all 100 movements in hand.


----------



## crew

Any updates for the faithful ? We're almost a week without news! 

Would LOVE to get some teaser pics.. would certainly help with the waiting.


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Sporting the OVM today. Reminds me how much I like the ocean series! Please share some pics if possible. This is the watch of the year for me!


Sent from Sweden using correct English


----------



## bluffer

Agreed. The Ocean One Black is still one of my favourite watches after 1.5 years. I have a feeling I will like this one even more... 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Taipan89

Likewise - wearing my trusty 4 month old OVM this week. I had the very good fortune to join this august group last week when someone jumped ship. So like Crew, the watch number will be a complete mystery. It would be interesting to know how many of us also own another ocean 1 series watch, I'd guess 90% plus...?


----------



## crew

Taipan89 said:


> Likewise - wearing my trusty 4 month old OVM this week. I had the very good fortune to join this august group last week when someone jumped ship. So like Crew, the watch number will be a complete mystery. It would be interesting to know how many of us also own another ocean 1 series watch, I'd guess 90% plus...?


Sporting my OVM today (as per usual), I wear it most days. I'm actually excited for the number to be a mystery, it'll enable me to mold a story around it. 

Sonofabitch, I just checked my delivery information from the original shipment - sure enough, my trusty OVM is exactly one year old TODAY! Woo!!


----------



## Cobbgoblin

Taipan89 said:


> Likewise - wearing my trusty 4 month old OVM this week. I had the very good fortune to join this august group last week when someone jumped ship. So like Crew, the watch number will be a complete mystery. It would be interesting to know how many of us also own another ocean 1 series watch, I'd guess 90% plus...?


OVM for me today as well. So once my Arctic Ocean #3 and my Ocean Vintage GMT arrive, I'll be three deep in the Ocean 1 series! Let's see some pics soon!


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Cobbgoblin said:


> OVM for me today as well. So once my Arctic Ocean #3 and my Ocean Vintage GMT arrive, I'll be three deep in the Ocean 1 series! Let's see some pics soon!


Three makes perfect! ...and four, or five!

Sent from Sweden using correct English


----------



## bellamy

I have owned many Steinharts but this is gonna be my first diver watch. Can't wait for it! Managed to hold my friend's Ocean one black a couple of weeks back and it definitely did not help me in being more patient! The watch screams quality in almost every aspect. Certainly a great watch for the $$!!


----------



## cleaver

Taipan89 said:


> It would be interesting to know how many of us also own another ocean 1 series watch, I'd guess 90% plus...?


I own a Ocean Vintage GMT


----------



## Taipan89

Hey Mr_Sundstrom, I notice you have fairly diverse watch collection. So how do you find your HMT Janata compared to Steinharts in terms of quality - apart from accuracy, I appreciate quality is a subjective measure and the watch styles will be different.


----------



## Taipan89

Hey Mr_Sundstrom, I notice you have fairly diverse watch collection. So how do you find your HMT Janata compared to your Steinharts in terms of quality - apart from accuracy, I appreciate quality is a subjective measure and the watch styles will be different.


----------



## nhwoods

Taipan89 said:


> It would be interesting to know how many of us also own another ocean 1 series watch, I'd guess 90% plus...?


I own a OVM and the Aramar/Steinhart GMT, 2 of my favorites also. Looking forward to the Arctic Ocean!


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Hi Taipan! 
Well, they're Oceans apart, to be honest 
The fact that you could almost get a HMT for the shippingcost of a Steinhart is also a point to consider.

My Steinhart's are the crown jewels in my collection, the HMT don't stand a chance qualitywise. It's not a fair comparison, given the difference in precision, materials and over all quality. 
BUT, for €20 the HMT is one heck of a watch! It does what it's supposed to do. Tells time! 
Fact is I've been spoiled.. I have a hard time wearing my cheaper watches. 
I fear the ocean series has been a gateway drug to a much more costly addiction..


----------



## crew

mr_sundstrom said:


> Fact is I've been spoiled.. I have a hard time wearing my cheaper watches.
> I fear the ocean series has been a gateway drug to a much more costly addiction..


THIS!

I literally wear other watches only sparingly, and haven't worn another diver since I got my OVM.

Spoiled indeed. Good problems! :-d


----------



## AlphaWolf777

crew said:


> THIS!
> 
> I literally wear other watches only sparingly, and haven't worn another diver since I got my OVM.
> 
> Spoiled indeed. Good problems! :-d


Yes, I agree. The Ocean series is addictive. I'm trying to obtain at least two more to finish my collection of them.


----------



## Uwe W.

What's with this thread that it keeps going off-topic? Please keep posts in this thread on topic; it's close to 600 posts deep and anyone who wants to follow what is going on with the Aramar Arctic isn't going to appreciate having to wade through dozens of posts that have nothing to do with this specific watch. This isn't the first time I've had to mention this here, so anymore off-topic posts will be removed/moved without any further warning.


----------



## Dre

Uwe W. said:


> What's with this thread that it keeps going off-topic? Please keep posts in this thread on topic; it's close to 600 posts deep and anyone who wants to follow what is going on with the Aramar Arctic isn't going to appreciate having to wade through dozens of posts that have nothing to do with this specific watch. This isn't the first time I've had to mention this here, so anymore off-topic posts will be removed/moved without any further warning.


For that fact, this thread has gotten so long that I'd almost prefer that updates go into a new thread.


----------



## Sail944

Any word from Steinhart on those teaser pics? Thanks!


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Heard from Aramar last night. He told me to keep an eye out here the next few days! 


Sent from Sweden using correct English


----------



## crew

mr_sundstrom said:


> Heard from Aramar last night. He told me to keep an eye out here the next few days!
> 
> Sent from Sweden using correct English


*Crew* loves this post.


----------



## jantje.vlaam

I have a teaser........









Okay, maybe not what we expected, but this (stolen) pic already makes me happy!


----------



## Draygo

jantje.vlaam said:


> I have a teaser........
> Okay, maybe not what we expected, but this (stolen) pic already makes me happy!


Hi. I'm not sure what this is, but its not a teaser of the Arctic Ocean, is it?

Is this an old Steinhart model? Anyway, looks nice with a blue bezel, which I guess is what you meant...


----------



## Sail944

Yes. Borrowed pic is that just of an old Ocean-1 that was produced back when defaubre/steinhart USA was in existence. 

Does give you a small idea of how the blue works with the ocean case, though!


----------



## Riker

Yes, the blue Ocean 1 is an old model from back in the Deb/Steinhart days...



Draygo said:


> Hi. I'm not sure what this is, but its not a teaser of the Arctic Ocean, is it?
> 
> Is this an old Steinhart model? Anyway, looks nice with a blue bezel, which I guess is what you meant...





Sail944 said:


> Yes. Borrowed pic is that just of an old Ocean-1 that was produced back when defaubre/steinhart USA was in existence.
> 
> Does give you a small idea of how the blue works with the ocean case, though!


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Personally I hope the blue color will be a bit more dark blue, as shown in the renderings. 
I would be disappointed if it turns out as bright blue as the new C. Ward trident...


Sent from Sweden using correct English


----------



## crew

mr_sundstrom said:


> Personally I hope the blue color will be a bit more dark blue, as shown in the renderings.
> I would be disappointed if it turns out as bright blue as the new C. Ward trident...
> 
> Sent from Sweden using correct English


100% agreed. If it's bright royal blue, I'll be really disappointed.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Taipan89

If you cast your mind back to mid-January (post #108) the colour of what I am guessing is the prototype looks like a greyish mid-blue which contrasts nicely with the mustard (?) coloured indices. Fingers crossed it isn't mid, bright, dark, navy or C60 Trident blue....


----------



## Aramar

Hi Folks, a new update on the Arctic Ocean. I managed myself to get 100 pieces through a Swiss contact of mine. The movements are really TOP ETA 2824-2 movements, meaning blued screws, Geneva stripes etc. etc. So that's very good news on the movements. I just got of the Phone and Steinhart told me he gave the manufacturer the order to start producing everything. Since the Swiss Holidays are upcoming he informed me to let you all know that the 100 watches will be ready end of August. For those wondering what the colour would be, it is exactly as shown in my pics, so dark blue. I am really excited about it that I finally can deliver the watches at the end of August!


----------



## crew

Fantastic news!!! Glad to hear from the man himself. 

What are the chances we can see this fabled blue dial ?


----------



## Dave+63

That's great news. Thanks for letting us know. 

Just another 8 weeks to go now'


----------



## Sail944

Fantastic!!!


----------



## mr_sundstrom

That's really great news! For once I hope the summer flies past! 


Sent from Sweden using correct English


----------



## marinelite

👍👍


Aramar said:


> Hi Folks, it that I finally can deliver the watches at the end of August!


----------



## peatnick

Aramar said:


> Hi Folks, a new update on the Arctic Ocean. I managed myself to get 100 pieces through a Swiss contact of mine. The movements are really TOP ETA 2824-2 movements, meaning blued screws, Geneva stripes etc. etc. So that's very good news on the movements. I just got of the Phone and Steinhart told me he gave the manufacturer the order to start producing everything. Since the Swiss Holidays are upcoming he informed me to let you all know that the 100 watches will be ready end of August. For those wondering what the colour would be, it is exactly as shown in my pics, so dark blue. I am really excited about it that I finally can deliver the watches at the end of August!


Well done Maurice, not sure what kind of political capital you had to expend on behalf of the Arctic Ocean 100, certainly the rest also extend you a hearty thank you!


----------



## Dre

Thank you for the wonderful update! And great news that they'll be top grade movements too.


----------



## nhwoods

Thanks for the great news!



Aramar said:


> Hi Folks, a new update on the Arctic Ocean. I managed myself to get 100 pieces through a Swiss contact of mine. The movements are really TOP ETA 2824-2 movements, meaning blued screws, Geneva stripes etc. etc. So that's very good news on the movements. I just got of the Phone and Steinhart told me he gave the manufacturer the order to start producing everything. Since the Swiss Holidays are upcoming he informed me to let you all know that the 100 watches will be ready end of August. For those wondering what the colour would be, it is exactly as shown in my pics, so dark blue. I am really excited about it that I finally can deliver the watches at the end of August!


----------



## demonater10

Hopefully someone cancels their order so I can have one.


----------



## AtomicPanda

Me too. Im starting to want one too ...

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Taipan89

Aramar said:


> The movements are really TOP ETA 2824-2 movements, meaning blued screws, Geneva stripes etc. etc.


 Sounds wonderful, now everyone will want a display back..!!!!


----------



## Taipan89

mr_sundstrom said:


> That's really great news! For once I hope the summer flies past!


 Likewise, I hope my winter flies past quickly, then again that sentiment has nothing to do with waiting for watches, rather putting up with the rain and chilly mornings.


----------



## vbluep51

Aramar said:


> Hi Folks, a new update on the Arctic Ocean. I managed myself to get 100 pieces through a Swiss contact of mine. The movements are really TOP ETA 2824-2 movements, meaning blued screws, Geneva stripes etc. etc. So that's very good news on the movements. I just got of the Phone and Steinhart told me he gave the manufacturer the order to start producing everything. Since the Swiss Holidays are upcoming he informed me to let you all know that the 100 watches will be ready end of August. For those wondering what the colour would be, it is exactly as shown in my pics, so dark blue. I am really excited about it that I finally can deliver the watches at the end of August!


Can you post some pictures of these movements?


----------



## jantje.vlaam

great news, can't wait for #41.


----------



## sunster

I'm hoping someone cancels too ...waiting on the waiting list


----------



## Alex.C

Maurice, Great news! I can't wait for August. 

To everyone who wishes they had gotten in on this: I'm sure that at least 10% of the buyers here will flip the watch within a month of receiving it for various watches. Just be patient.


----------



## bluffer

#001 is in sight! 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bigwatch13

Alex.C said:


> Maurice, Great news! I can't wait for August.
> 
> To everyone who wishes they had gotten in on this: I'm sure that at least 10% of the buyers here will flip the watch within a month of receiving it for various watches. Just be patient.


Should we start a FLIP list than, LOL, Congrats guys! I will be on the HUNT in the sales forum!


----------



## Dre

Taipan89 said:


> Sounds wonderful, now everyone will want a display back..!!!!


Heh, I thought the same thing - nice movement, would be nice to have a display back. Does Steinhart even make one for the watch?


----------



## jantje.vlaam

We are getting the special limited Steinhart Aramar caseback, i don't think there will be a display in it, that would leave little room for the Aramar logo. Maybe an aftermarket idea.


----------



## petethegreek

vbluep51 said:


> Can you post some pictures of these movements?


I agree.

Aramar -please understand that pictures seem like a pretty simple request especially since we've paid in full (not just a deposit) for the watch in January.

We have all been patient while you've sorted through the delays and understand those things can and do happen. Most, if not all of us, have taken this in stride.

Can't someone in Germany take an hour out of their day and snap a few photos of the watch, dial and movement? Is there something we shouldn't know?


----------



## JerylTan

On a side note. If any of u were considering the white ocean. Now would b the time..










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crew

petethegreek said:


> Aramar -please understand that pictures seem like *a pretty simple request especially since we've paid in full* (not just a deposit) for the watch in January.
> 
> We have all been patient while you've sorted through the delays and understand those things can and do happen. Most, if not all of us, have taken this in stride.
> 
> Can't someone in Germany take an hour out of their day and snap a few photos of the watch, dial and movement? * Is there something we shouldn't know?*


Agreed with Pete on this one - can we get some pictures, or even just one? Please?

If anything, as a nod of appreciation to those who haven't considered jumping ship, give us some concrete visual evidence of this project moving forward. We've basically paid in full on a render and a promise, at this point.. and we're still here!


----------



## Sail944

Aramar said:


> I just got of the Phone and Steinhart told me he gave the manufacturer the order to start producing everything. !


Sounds to me like there's nothing to take a pic of since nothing has actually been made yet.

I'm sure we'll get some pictures/updates as they are produced.


----------



## vbluep51

we are just asking for pictures of these top grade movements.


----------



## crew

Sail944 said:


> Sounds to me like there's nothing to take a pic of since nothing has actually been made yet.
> 
> I'm sure we'll get some pictures/updates as they are produced.


From pages ago..



Aramar said:


> Hi Folks, some good and some bad news from Steinhart today. *The good news is that the parts for the watches are ready!* The very, very bad news is the movements.


Seems like everything was ready except the movements..

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Asherpotter

Has anyone tried contacting Steinhart yet regarding the production of these watches?


----------



## jantje.vlaam

Asherpotter said:


> Has anyone tried contacting Steinhart yet regarding the production of these watches?


Why, we did not order them with Steinhart but with Aramar. Steinhart is just the builder who is selling everything to Aramar wich is selling it to it's customers.


----------



## oscar1

vbluep51 said:


> we are just asking for pictures of these top grade movements.


Umm Why?


----------



## Asherpotter

jantje.vlaam said:


> Why, we did not order them with Steinhart but with Aramar. Steinhart is just the builder who is selling everything to Aramar wich is selling it to it's customers.


They could however be in a position to provide a little more information. They could also provide some of the pictures everyone has been requesting.


----------



## vbluep51

if the parts are ready they can post some pics of the dial or bezel or both. I believe that is not asking for much.


----------



## Riker

Google fella's, Google...................

Elabore grade (low)










Top grade (high)










These pics are generic but in them you can clearly see decoration differences but be mindfull, these are not the only changes made between the bottom & top grades of the ETA 2824-2. There are more differences between the grades but what they are specifically in relation to the Aramar project I do not know.

Fella's, I am sure the info you would like will begin rolling out soon enough & maybe some pics. Many of you would like some validation for your payment & patience which is fair enough. Taking a simple pic however may not be possible at the moment as all the finished parts could still be boxed & stored till they are needed, who knows. Importantly, rest easy knowing you are not being taken for a ride (well ETA is taking everyone for a ride) nor will you loose your money to some sort of dodgey deal. Both Steinhart & their customer Aramar are respectable businesses. To this I have no doubt your collective patience will be rewarded.


----------



## glengoyne17

As just the movements are missing it would indeed be a nice gesture to show some pics of what is available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckard1979

Hi troops

Any news?

Sometimes no news is good news 

Can we get at least one new photo?

Thanks


----------



## crew

Deckard1979 said:


> Hi troops
> 
> Any news?
> 
> Sometimes no news is good news
> 
> Can we get at least one new photo?
> 
> Thanks


No news is one thing, but no updates after repeated requests for pictures is starting to sting.

C'mon, Aramar.

Can we get an update photo of ANY kind? Even a picture of a crown, anything would be helpful in quelling our frustration!


----------



## AtomicPanda

Maybe even the individual parts itself. That would be cool 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cobbgoblin

crew said:


> No news is one thing, but no updates after repeated requests for pictures is starting to sting.
> 
> C'mon, Aramar.
> 
> Can we get an update photo of ANY kind? Even a picture of a crown, anything would be helpful in quelling our frustration!


+1! Just a quick snapshot!


----------



## jantje.vlaam

crew said:


> No news is one thing, but no updates after repeated requests for pictures is starting to sting.
> 
> C'mon, Aramar.
> 
> Can we get an update photo of ANY kind? Even a picture of a crown, anything would be helpful in quelling our frustration!


+2 one tiny picture


----------



## muchacho_

I don't participate in the project but I'd like to see some photos too!


----------



## bottom of the ninth

Riker said:


> Google fella's, Google...................
> 
> Elabore grade (low)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top grade (high)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pics are generic but in them you can clearly see decoration differences but be mindfull, these are not the only changes made between the bottom & top grades of the ETA 2824-2. There are more differences between the grades but what they are specifically in relation to the Aramar project I do not know.
> 
> Fella's, I am sure the info you would like will begin rolling out soon enough & maybe some pics. Many of you would like some validation for your payment & patience which is fair enough. Taking a simple pic however may not be possible at the moment as all the finished parts could still be boxed & stored till they are needed, who knows. Importantly, rest easy knowing you are not being taken for a ride (well ETA is taking everyone for a ride) nor will you loose your money to some sort of dodgey deal. Both Steinhart & their customer Aramar are respectable businesses. To this I have no doubt your collective patience will be rewarded.


Well said... This is NOT a Oliver Watch type situation and we will all receive a great well made watch at some point! Thanks for chiming in Riker!


----------



## vbluep51

at least Oliver watch posted pics, we don't even have those.


----------



## Sail944

650 posts for a run of 100 watches... Just goes to show how excited we are to see and obtain an Arctic Ocean!

Anyone know the over/under on 85 pages for this thread? Haha


----------



## Y4BBZY

EDIT: wrong thread. 


Looks great, if I ever decided to buy a TUDOR snow flake homage, this would be considered.


----------



## Schneider4512

Uhhhh, it says Aramar on the dial. What's up with that?!


----------



## Sail944

Ummmm.... Interesting.

i actually prefer the newer style bezel like in the original mock-ups, though


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Schneider4512 said:


> Uhhhh, it says Aramar on the dial. What's up with that?!


He explained in the post above yours.


----------



## Sail944

Does this mean that the Arctic Ocean won't be just 100pcs?


----------



## Schneider4512

AlphaWolf777 said:


> He explained in the post above yours.


Where? I'm on the Tapatalk app so maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## nhwoods

Schneider4512 said:


> Where? I'm on the Tapatalk app so maybe I'm missing something?


Commercial content from non-sponsor removed.


----------



## Schneider4512

So there is going to be no Steinhart logo on the dial and this is a complete Aramar watch?!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

This is great news for those who are getting the Arctic Ocean! That means the watches will be delivered on time now.

This is bad news for those who were hoping to get certain other Steinhart by Aramar watches though. But, it was probably bound to happen with the supply issues. If Steinhart has a hard time keeping their watches in stock, I couldn't imagine how a modifier could keep their watches in stock. Looks like my white dialed Vintage GMT that I'm getting tomorrow just got a whole lot rarer too. b-)


----------



## Alex.C

...we're now getting a very different product than any of us paid for. 

I've been happy enough to ride the train this long, but, this news makes me think I'll be disembarking sooner rather than later. I was on the fence about the size, and my Raven vintage 40mm just fits SO well. 


I use Tapatalk. Typos are to expected, embraced even.


----------



## Schneider4512

This is complete crap. Especially after waiting six months.


----------



## tatt169

I wasn't expecting that tbh, I actually don't mind the aramar on the dial looks much nicer then the proposed logo months ago when it was abit up in the air as to if it would be aramar or steinhart on the dial. Im not overly keen on the bezel, whether its the colour, font or gloss...i don't know. 

Edit# maybe I was abit harsh there, I just this morning sourced a blue w/blue stitch bradystrap sailcloth based on the mock-up. I will wait this out and see how the watch looks. hell, i've waited coming on 7months for it.

Chris

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vbluep51

I think I will ask for my money back

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schneider4512

vbluep51 said:


> I think I will ask for my money back
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


I am, trying to get a response from Maurice now.


----------



## Uwe W.

Schneider4512 said:


> This is complete crap. Especially after waiting six months.


That's a bit harsh considering the reason for this latest development is that you have been waiting for six months. It sounds like the man is just doing his best to deliver a design he wanted to make available to his customers as quickly as possible.

However, now that this project has nothing to do with Steinhart I may have to move this thread to another forum. If it does get moved I will post a permanent redirect thread in its place.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Alex.C said:


> ...we're now getting a very different product than any of us paid for.
> 
> I've been happy enough to ride the train this long, but, this news makes me think I'll be disembarking sooner rather than later. I was on the fence about the size, and my Raven vintage 40mm just fits SO well.
> 
> I use Tapatalk. Typos are to expected, embraced even.





tatt169 said:


> I wasn't expecting that tbh, I actually don't mind the aramar on the dial looks much nicer then the proposed logo months ago when it was abit up in the air as to if it would be aramar or steinhart on the dial. Im not overly keen on the bezel, whether its the colour, font or gloss...i don't know.
> 
> Edit# maybe I was abit harsh there, I just this morning sourced a blue w/blue stitch bradystrap sailcloth based on the mock-up. I will wait this out and see how the watch looks. hell, i've waited coming on 7months for it.
> 
> Chris
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


It looks like the new watch will be manufactured by Grovana Switzerland, the same company who used to manufacture both Steinhart and a few other brands that I wont name. I own one of these brands and I can tell you that the quality is supreme, have no fear folks, hang in there if you still want one of the best Snowflake homages ever!


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Schneider4512 said:


> This is complete crap. Especially after waiting six months.


I know the feeling..! I really hoped for this watch for so long! I know, it's almost exactly the same as before, but it doesn't really feel that way... I'll definitely think this through over night, but have a feeling no.008 will be up for grabs tomorrow...


----------



## Uwe W.

I've *temporarily *closed this thread pending a discussion with the owner of WUS concerning its future. For one, this watch is no longer a Steinhart product and consequently it has no business being in the Steinhart sub-forum. In the meantime I would suggest that everyone who has concerns/questions about this watch contact Aramar directly.

Thank you.


----------



## Ernie Romers

Thanks Uwe, you are correct. Aramar is not a sponsor and therefore not allowed to promote their commercial business on our forums.


----------



## Uwe W.

Thread is now permanently closed as this particular watch project no longer has anything to do with Steinhart, and as such it has no place within the Steinhart sub-forum. Please do not start any new threads concerning the Aramar Arctic Ocean in this sub-forum as they will be removed.

I strongly suggest that if you have have any questions or concerns regarding this watch that you contact Aramar directly. 

Regards,

Uwe
Moderator


----------

